# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/7/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *Just days after the United States celebrated Independence Day, the fireworks continue as WWE heads to The Great White North for Raw. In his native Canada, Chris Jericho prepares to do battle with the brash and egotistical Miz, but what else can the WWE Universe expect less than two weeks before WWE Battleground? WWE.com has some theories.*














> _*Just one night after John Cena became a 15-time World Champion at Money in the Bank, Seth Rollins nearly brought Triple H’s “Plan B” into action, attempting to cash in on The Champ after Cena suffered a horrific assault by Kane. The Cenation leader’s salvation came in the oh-so-unlikely form of Dean Ambrose, who ambushed his former “brother” before Rollins’ WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match against Cena could begin.
> 
> Despite that failed attempt, Rollins remains Mr. Money in the Bank, and will continue to stalk Cena in pursuit of WWE’s grandest prize. However, just as Rollins forces The Champ to keep his head on a swivel, so, too, does The Lunatic Fringe aim to unsettle his onetime comrade. Whenever Rollins attempts to cash in his Money in the Bank contract, Ambrose has vowed to be there to prevent it.
> 
> Will The Authority find a way to pull this thorn from Rollins’ side? Or will Ambrose continue to stand between Mr. Money in the Bank and the WWE World Heavyweight Championship? *_














> _*Oh, hey Miz. We totally missed you. Fresh from the set of WWE Studios’ “The Marine 4: Moving Target,” the egotistical Awesome One returned to WWE last Monday with the bombast one might expect from, well, Chris Jericho, who also happened to roll through Raw to give us all a glimpse of that endlessly cool light-up jacket of his. Jericho made short work of the self-professed “A-Lister,” much to the delight of the WWE Universe, but Y2J’s smile soon faded when he faced a three-on-one attack by The Wyatt Family.
> 
> The Wyatts continued to target Jericho on SmackDown, warning The Ayatollah of Rock ‘n’ Rolla to “save” himself. On Raw, Jericho will compete in a WWE ring for the first time in nearly a year against a vengeful Miz. Will The Eater of Worlds and his sinister disciples make their presence known during this anticipated encounter? *_














> _*Déjà vu, anyone? Just as a debuting Paige captured AJ Lee’s Divas Title the night after WrestleMania, a returning AJ reclaimed her prize in a similarly unexpected championship collision with The Diva of Tomorrow last week on Raw.
> 
> Paige has taken the loss in stride, at least on the surface. On SmackDown, the British beauty sat at ringside during AJ’s non-title clash against Eva Marie, even offering a congratulatory handshake to the two-time Divas Champion after the match. Is this a show of good sportsmanship, or is Paige trying to gain a psychological edge over the returning titleholder — a Diva who knows a thing or two about mind games herself? *_














> _*We never thought we’d say this, but we’re actually agreeing with Zeb Colter these days. Last Monday night, the outspoken Real American defended the United States of America against Lana’s anti-American rhetoric before Jack Swagger brought the fight to the monstrous Rusev and forced the behemoth out of the ring. The “U.S.A.” chants where deafening and we can only assume that, somewhere, “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan was giving a thumbs-up in approval.
> 
> On Friday, The Ravishing Russian and The Bulgarian Brute attempted to spoil Damien Sandow’s Fourth of July festivities on SmackDown, but Swagger and Zeb once again defended Old Glory against the invading Russian oppressors who retreated after a prolonged staredown.
> 
> This Monday on Raw, will the “Cold War” between Swagger and Rusev heat up? *_














> _*More and more elite Superstars continue to be named for the massive Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal at WWE Battleground. The over-the-top rope encounter is already loaded with exciting entrants like Rob Van Dam, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Big E and Cesaro — all of whom are hungry to lay claim to Bad News Barrett’s vacated prize.
> 
> With less than two weeks before this chaotic bout, who else will join the fray? Stay tuned.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!*_





> *Official WWE.COM Tagged Superstars:
> 
> Chris Jericho
> The Miz
> John Cena​*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Looking forward to RAW.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Khali's face :lol


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

It will be interesting.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be there! Can't wait!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Curious as to if Swagger and Zeb will still have backing in Canada. On top of the fact Zeb may have to heel/tweener it up since they are in Canada.

Hmm.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Canada :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Curious as to if Swagger and Zeb will still have backing in Canada. On top of the fact Zeb may have to heel/tweener it up since they are in Canada.
> 
> Hmm.


Wait...I don't even think Swagger can be there. Damn.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Will be an intresting raw.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RAW in Montreal. Count me in.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

GAYFORMICHAELBAY said:


> RAW in Montreal. Count me in.


For real!? I hope Raw is interesting on my birthday.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I might actually watch this RAW, a good crowd can make the show bearable.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I will be attending this Raw. Now, it's in Montreal where they hate people who speak English but I'm not worried. I'm gonna be carrying a pen in my pocket because I hear gripping it lets you punch twice as hard. This is in case any FLQ members present overhear me and get violent. Anyways, I want to see Dolph Jobbler get crushed by Great Khali in a two minute squash match. Khali celebrates afterwards by shitting on Ziggler's chest.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Canada crowds are usually always good, so even if the show sucks, the crowd should keep us entertained. But hopefully that's not the case and the show is good.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope the crowd will be chanting USA if Colter/Swagger show up! I know I will.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena actually got a big pop last time they were in Montreal, correct?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Last week's Raw was great, so hopefully they continue it this week, picking up atm.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Cena actually got a big pop last time they were in Montreal, correct?


Punk was on mega heel mode, so maybe that's why.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Bret Hart is scheduled to appear.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Cena actually got a big pop last time they were in Montreal, correct?


He was heavily booed at first, but he got cheered cause he started speaking French.

Sucking up as usual.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW from Montreal, yes! That alone will be reason enough for me to tune in as the Canadian crowds are usually really good. 

Looking forward to seeing Jericho vs. Miz, and also to see what Lana will say about Canada.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Cena was just pandering to the crowd right there. 

I'm excited that Raw will be in Montreal. Usually a good crowd, they chanted "asshole" last time.









































Some of Montreals' work back in 1997 lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking forward to Lana bashing the Canadians this time around. That should be fun. Expecting Sandow to come out as some sort of Canadian stereotype and getting squashed for massive boos. 

Probably not gonna get any USA chants, but I wouldn't be surprised. Most Canadians like to pretend that they're Americans anyways. 

Jericho should've held off his return one more week in all honesty and returned in Montreal. That would've been absolutely epic.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Reaper said:


> Looking forward to Lana bashing the Canadians this time around. That should be fun. *Expecting Sandow to come out as some sort of Canadian stereotype* and getting squashed for massive boos.
> 
> Probably not gonna get any USA chants, but I wouldn't be surprised. Most Canadians like to pretend that they're Americans anyways.
> 
> Jericho should've held off his return one more week in all honesty and returned in Montreal. That would've been absolutely epic.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh MAN! I'm going to be there!!

There is always something unusual happening in Montreal (Last time was Jerry's heartattack!) and the crowd will definitly delivers!!!

YAY


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Reaper said:


> Looking forward to Lana bashing the Canadians this time around. That should be fun. Expecting Sandow to come out as some sort of Canadian stereotype and getting squashed for massive boos.
> 
> Probably not gonna get any USA chants, but I wouldn't be surprised. *Most Canadians like to pretend that they're Americans anyways. *
> 
> Jericho should've held off his return one more week in all honesty and returned in Montreal. That would've been absolutely epic.


It's just a fun chant, nothing about wanting to be American or whatever. During Wrestlemania XXX, the whole crowd was chanting USA USA and most of us were from outside the States. It was fun.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Really? It's legit one of the worst chants going. Hearing it though the World Cup. ugh.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ahh the crowd should be good, excited for this!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gl83 said:


>


Can we please have Sandow as the Mountie? He was before my time, but I think not doing it would be a travesty.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

should be good


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm hoping to see some qualifier matches for this Battle Royal. It would make being in the Battle Royal more important to have guys out there trying to earn the spots. I get you need to just throw a lot of names in, but having a few matches for a few spots would be nice.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Live from Montreal. Gonna be there in the 5th row tomorrow on the floor. So fucking excited. I'm hoping for a good show but you already know the crowd is gonna be HOT.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Should be good and it's in Canada, expecting a red hot crowd.

Oh and Jericho wrestling again! :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

They chanted shut the fuck up to Punk last time, Canada always brings red hot crowds.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see what happens between Paige and AJ.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope its as good as last weeks and it dont go downhill.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Looking forward to RAW.


this.

and looking forward to RAW is rarity considering who is our WWE Champion.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Pez said:


> I'm hoping to see some qualifier matches for this Battle Royal. It would make being in the Battle Royal more important to have guys out there trying to earn the spots. I get you need to just throw a lot of names in, but having a few matches for a few spots would be nice.


I agree with this.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Live from Montreal. Gonna be there in the 5th row tomorrow on the floor. So fucking excited. I'm hoping for a good show but you already know the crowd is gonna be HOT.


I will be in section 117. Have fun man!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Can't wait to see what happens between Paige and AJ.


I'm hoping for a reversal (of sorts) from SD: Paige vs Nattie (cause Canada) in ring, AJ on commentary. Gives AJ a chance to adress her absence, plus verbally put over Paige. Also it keeps them apart for a bit longer (want it to be a while before they get their hands on eachother again)..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

^ I hope so. I don't wanna see Eva in a match.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

The main event tonight has been advertised on commercials in Canada as:



Spoiler: a spoiler



Cena, Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins, Wyatt & Orton


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I really hope Sami Zayn appears tonight. At least in a dark match, I wouldn't mind. I just wanna see him!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ that would be a solid treat for you guys. Would love to see him live myself. Have fun, Charge.

Will mark if Jack returns to Canada. Wouldn't see why they would put him in the preview if he wasn't, but WWE is good at teasing.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why can't he go there?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I swear to god, if Bo wins the IC belt, I will mark the fuck out :lmao

:bo

Jesus, just imagine the epic victory lap that bastard would do?? :lol

He'd treat it more important than the WHC titles. Bo would be beautifully insufferable


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Apparently Jericho vs Miz at yesterday's house show was an amazing match. I hope they can deliver today as well.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Curious as to if Swagger and Zeb will still have backing in Canada. On top of the fact Zeb may have to heel/tweener it up since they are in Canada.
> 
> Hmm.


Or perhaps they will confirm them as being babyfaces by Lana saying something along the lines of Canada is just as If not worse than the US, because of XYZ. Then Colter appears and defends Canada, calling them USA's allies or something and he will not tolerate foreigners coming in and bad mouthing the US and Canada


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

oh looks like cena is overetaking the shield angle


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, I can picture it now, WWE continuing the Zeb/Swagger vs Rusev/Lana feud and the audience won't care at all because they don't support either side. Knowing WWE, both sides will just make fun of Canada or something lol.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*

Source: WWE.com

Tonight's WWE Raw broadcasts live from the Bell Centre in Montreal, Quebec, Canada with an appearance by WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart.

The Miz vs. Chris Jericho has been announced. 

WWE is focusing on the following points for tonight:
- Will The Authority find a way to stop Dean Ambrose from stopping Seth Rollins?
- Will The Wyatt Family appear during Jericho vs. The Miz?
- Is Paige playing mind-games with AJ Lee?
- Will the "Cold War" between Rusev and Jack Swagger heat up?
- Who will join the Intercontinental Title Battle Royal?


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

dxbender said:


> lol, I can picture it now, WWE continuing the Zeb/Swagger vs Rusev/Lana feud and the audience won't care at all because they don't support either side. Knowing WWE, both sides will just make fun of Canada or something lol.


Ummm I'm pretty sure Canadians hate Rusev just as much as Americans do, therefore Swagger will get a huge pop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*

*So glad they're not wasting a PPV on Jericho vs. Miz.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing interests me tonight.

Oh god, im turning into tyrion lannister.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*



The Reigns Train said:


> *So glad they're not wasting a PPV on Jericho vs. Miz.*


who says they wont add a stipulation and do another one on PPV. fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*

I expect Sandow to be either Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels tonight.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*



njcam said:


> - Will the "Cold War" between Rusev and Jack Swagger heat up?


tehehe I like this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> who says they wont add a stipulation and do another one on PPV. fpalm


*Pretty much every dirtsheet that has Wyatt vs. Jericho on it.*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

OMGeno said:


> Ummm I'm pretty sure Canadians hate Rusev just as much as Americans do, therefore Swagger will get a huge pop.



Not saying Canadians won't boo Rusev, just questioning whether or not the crowd will boo Zeb/Swagger as well and basically "hijack" the segment by going all Canadian on it.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*



The Reigns Train said:


> *So glad they're not wasting a PPV on Jericho vs. Miz.*


Thank fuck for that dude, lol.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Tonight's WWE Raw Preview - Bret Hart, Chris Jericho vs. The Miz*



Empress said:


> I expect Sandow to be either Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels tonight.


could totally see him troll Bret Hart as HBK and be like "the last time we were in same ring on Montreal i screwed you over" only to get punched in the face as crowd would pop for Bret.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

They can just do this Jericho/Miz feud right here on Raw, let the next two ppvs with Jericho and Bray. Not sure Miz is even good enough to face Y2J on ppv.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz and Jericho I hear had the match of the night at the house show yesterday. I'm actually looking forward to what they produce tonight. I'm one of the few that likes miz and hopes he can be relevant again. So I'll give it a chance.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Not saying Canadians won't boo Rusev, just questioning whether or not the crowd will boo Zeb/Swagger as well and basically "hijack" the segment by going all Canadian on it.


I don't think so. I'm expecting a pro-Swagger crowd.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Swagger will get a boo, and rusev will get a pop, lol.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Thing is, Zeb's whole gimmick is Real Americans and how foreigners can suck it. So being in Canada, not really seeing how it's gonna work. It wouldn't hurt to skip one Raw for this angle.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Empress said:


> I expect Sandow to be either Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels tonight.





Banez said:


> could totally see him troll Bret Hart as HBK and be like "the last time we were in same ring on Montreal i screwed you over" only to get punched in the face as crowd would pop for Bret.


Oh geez. :banderas
I hope something like this happens.




The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> They can just do this Jericho/Miz feud right here on Raw, let the next two ppvs with Jericho and Bray. Not sure Miz is even good enough to face Y2J on ppv.





Ravensflock88 said:


> Miz and Jericho I hear had the match of the night at the house show yesterday. I'm actually looking forward to what they produce tonight. I'm one of the few that likes miz and hopes he can be relevant again. So I'll give it a chance.


Never cared for Miz. I was so happy when Jericho of all people interrupted him and Bray's intrusion was an interesting turn of events to say the least. Obviously Jericho is just back to put talent over again, but I can admire that. Can't wait to see Jericho and Bray go at it again. Their star power is gonna leave the Canada crowd excited.



Also,

I'm hoping to get some Ambrose on commentary at some point tonight. Even if it doesn't last long, Ambrose on commentary (on the mic in general) is just GOLD.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

PLEASE HAVE SANDOW COME OUT AS HBK DURING A BRET SEGMENT
GENIUS
:banderas:banderas:banderas
dat heat he will get



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Thing is, Zeb's whole gimmick is Real Americans and how foreigners can suck it. So being in Canada, not really seeing how it's gonna work. It wouldn't hurt to skip one Raw for this angle.


True
Would not even bother having them on if I was vince


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YES CANADA! :mark: Gonna be a good program.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Tweener ken said:


> Will be an intresting raw.


I think it will be too. I cant wait to see what happens tonight!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

My Predictions:

HHH and Steph come out first and pull a 324234 minute promo
Y2J vs. Miz match DQ Wyatt Family interrupts
AJ Lee vs. Paige something lame happens
LOL REIGNS WINS
LOL CENA WINS
Kane Vs Reigns or Cena...either way Kane losses
Bret Hart pulls a -4/10 Promo
WE SAY U YOU SAY STFU Vs. some random jobber tag team, Uso's win
Jack Swagger gets the D from Rusev
Ambrose interferes, beats the crap out of Rollins


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

@JoeyStyles: Tonight on #RAW, @JohnCena vs @WWERollins, @IAmJericho vs @mikethemiz, @WWE HOFer, @BretHart and more from Montreal, Cananda. 9E/8C on USA!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the last Rollins vs Cena match was pretty awesome


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

I wanna see some Ambrose on commentary during Seth vs Cena.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm looking foward to it (Y)


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WWE has updated their 5-point preview for tonight's WWE RAW from Montreal, confirming the following items for the show:

*- WWE World Heavyweight Champion John Cena vs. Seth Rollins in a non-title match.*

- An appearance from WWE Hall of Famer Bret Hart

- Chris Jericho vs. The Miz

The preview also teases whether Dean Ambrose will get involved in Seth Rollins' match against John Cena and the latest from Paige after dropping the Divas Championship to the returning AJ Lee last week.

Join us here tonight for live coverage of WWE RAW.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Ccoffey89 said:


> I wanna see some Ambrose on commentary during Seth vs Cena.


This, please. 

The last Rollins' and Cena match was pretty awesome, so I'm kinda hoping this doesn't disappoint. :rollins :ambrose3


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"Cena's poised for the Attitude Adjustment-"

*fade to black*

For just $9.99 a month you can see the rest of this Double U Double U E match on the Double U Double U E Network. :cole3


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

If they receive the right amount of time, I bet that Cena and Seth can give us a fantastic match


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY SHIT Cena vs Rollins
:banderas
Fuck


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ccoffey89 said:


> I wanna see some Ambrose on commentary during Seth vs Cena.


Same here! :mark: Man just the thought makes me even more excited for Raw. I won't be disappointed if it doesn't happen, but...still... :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> HOLY SHIT Cena vs Rollins
> :banderas
> Fuck


Gonna be good! Ambrose will most likely cost him the match and get involved somehow.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

This episode of RAW could be very good...

All you have to do... is BOLIEVE!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena/Rollins? :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm sold.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> This episode of RAW could be very good...
> 
> All you have to do... is BOLIEVE!


unk2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rollins vs. Cena?! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Rollins vs. Cena?! HELL YEAH!


How do you see this match going?
Winner/loser/DQ?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> If they receive the right amount of time, I bet that Cena and Seth can give us a fantastic match


Hopefully.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

thigs that happen

cena promo
authority promo
big e beats a jobber
sheamus has a good match with a heel
sandow jobs
wyatts beat y2j
rollins and ambrose fight
cena and reigns end the night victorious


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena/Rollins? Sounds good to me.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> How do you see this match going?
> Winner/loser/DQ?


DQ in an overbooked clusterfuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw will NOT start with an Authority promo tonight. Just watch. I called it.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> DQ in an overbooked clusterfuck.


Agreed, lol.



Starbuck said:


> Raw will NOT start with an Authority promo tonight. Just watch. I called it.


I guarantee it will!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Raw will NOT start with an Authority promo tonight. Just watch. I called it.



Reigns gonna open raw with a Promo
:Jordan


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> How do you see this match going?
> Winner/loser/DQ?


I can see it being a DQ, but I will definitely be looking forward to the match itself. Just sucks I gotta work and catch up when everyone else has been talking about it.
enaldo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, Canada is usually a good crowd. Jericho/Miz and Cena/Rollins should both be good matches.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Not saying Canadians won't boo Rusev, just questioning whether or not the crowd will boo Zeb/Swagger as well and basically "hijack" the segment by going all Canadian on it.


I'm expecting Olé Olé chants during their segment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena will come out to a chourus of boos

:lawler "Well, we are in Bizarro World"

unk2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome shit. Please give them 15 minutes like cesaro/Cena.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Swagger will get a boo, and rusev LANA will get a pop, lol.


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonder who Sandow will be dressed up as tonight :banderas


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Cena will come out to a chourus of boos
> 
> :lawler "Well, we are in Bizarro World"
> 
> unk2


I actually wouldn't be surprised if this happened.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

No Tag Team match for Reigns? LOL


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Redzero said:


> No Tag Team match for Reigns? LOL


He will probably team with Sheamo :sheamus


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Agreed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee it will!


BRET HART will open the show with an Authority interruption and subsequent burial :mark:. 



kokepepsi said:


> Reigns gonna open raw with a Promo
> :Jordan


:maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena-Rollins

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> BRET HART will open the show with an Authority interruption and subsequent burial :mark:.


This wouldn't surprise me in the least. What better way to get heat in CANADA.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope Sandow dresses up as Milan Lucic and trolls the crowd.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cena vs Rollins? I'm watching the show live then.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bret Hart will cut a promo to open RAW.

HBK's music hits and Sandow comes out dressed as Michaels.

Another face comes out and buries Sandow some more.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> *BRET HART will open the show with an Authority interruption and subsequent burial :mark:.*
> 
> 
> 
> :maury


and hbk aka damien sandow will be out next :mark:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I just hope Bret doesn't talk. The guy is absolutely painful.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh good Bret Hart and his miserable face on TV :sadbron


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Better Bret than Cena and his weekly pandering talking about how jacked the crowd is because he's getting booed out again.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

Is Cena vs. Rollins just a singles match? I really don't want Rollins to cash it in tonight


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

If their Smackdown singles match was any indication, Cena v. Rollins will be great. Although, I have a feeling it'll be a short match. You know Ambrose and/or Reigns will interfere.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

BlightedAgent said:


> Is Cena vs. Rollins just a singles match? I really don't want Rollins to cash it in tonight


i'd be shocked if Rollins would *win clean* (a nontitle match) then instantly start waving his briefcase and say he wants to cash it in now only to Dean intervene and ruin it for him.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Banez said:


> i'd be shocked if Rollins would *win clean* (a nontitle match) then instantly start waving his briefcase and say he wants to cash it in now only to Dean intervene and ruin it for him.


My guy even suggested that Rollins would win clean.

:ti :ti


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Countdown to The Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns Show: Featuring The Wyall Family and Chris Jericho.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait to leave work and go straight to the arena! :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol am I the only one not arsed by a 20 minute Authority promo every week?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> My guy even suggested that Rollins would win clean.
> 
> :ti :ti


yeah likelihood of that happening is around 0.00001% or so :lmao

but imagine how over he would go if he'd get a clean win. I think this forum would shit bricks if that happened :lol


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope that Cena + Reigns chase off Orton and Kane then Boom Reigns hits Cena with a Spear and becomes a Bad Ass Tweener who just fights everyone and doesn't trust anyone after what happened with Rollins.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

seannnn said:


> I hope that Cena + Reigns chase off Orton and Kane then Boom Reigns hits Cena with a Spear and becomes a Bad Ass Tweener who just fights everyone and doesn't trust anyone after what happened with Rollins.


DTA - sounds familiar.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Excited for tonight as they continue to build toward Reigns vs HHH! ...Also his pop is getting louder each week


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Really looking forward to Cena vs Rollins II.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Montreal eh?

Can't wait for the numerous screwjob references.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Can't wait to leave work and go straight to the arena! :mark:


Lucky guy! Have fun dude.



Banez said:


> yeah likelihood of that happening is around 0.00001% or so :lmao
> 
> but imagine how over he would go if he'd get a clean win. I think this forum would shit bricks if that happened :lol


Lol, yeah It would be awesome, and a very memorable RAW.
Imagine if he beat him clean and then cashed in straight after. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena vs Rollins should be really good. They had a damn good match on Smackdown late last year.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Cena vs Rollins should be really good. They had a damn good match on Smackdown late last year.


I remember it was awesome.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

First time I've remembered to come on here for RAW live, usually end up reading this thread days after because it's hilarious! Only realised RAW was in Canada tonight as well. Pretty excited :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I remember it was awesome.


No offense to you but all you fans think every match is awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh wow no turtle lady before Raw
we get Gibbs instead


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> oh wow no turtle lady before Raw
> we get Gibbs instead


:vince2


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> No offense to you but all you fans think every match is awesome


Yeah I tend to just enjoy the product, and not bitch about every single god damn thing like other fans.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

No interest in the booked matches at all. Hopefully I will be suprised.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> _As noted, The Miz vs. Chris Jericho will take place tonight on RAW. They actually did the match at last night's WWE live event in Toronto and it was described as the match of the night and one of WWE's best matches of this year so far. That was Jericho's first match since July of 2013.
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0707/577795/news-from-the-miz-vs-chris-jericho/_


*:lol really? One of the best matches of the year involving The Miz? I like him, but even I can admit this seems bullshit. I must see this match tonight. Hope I'm not wasting my time.*


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:mark: for the AWESOME cena/seth match, A great match is on our way guys.

And Y2J/miz was MOTY????
Wow, now that has made this match intresting for me.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to Raw tonight. Cena/Rollins should be MONEY! :mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> :mark: for the AWESOME cena/seth match, A great match is on our way guys.
> 
> And Y2J/miz was MOTY????
> Wow, now that has made this match intresting for me.


When was it MOTY?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

People said it was MOTY at live event.
EDIT: the report said one of the best matches of the year not THE best.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> People said it was MOTY at live event.


Oh fair enough, the live crowd loved it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fluffyjr101 said:


> No offense to you but all you fans think every match is awesome


It's better saying that alot of matches were awesome than bitching about fans saying that alot of matches were awesome.... Stop being such a dickhead.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> People said it was MOTY at live event.


What a joke
:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It'll be good to see Bret


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pre-show time


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Yeah I tend to just enjoy the product, and not bitch about every single god damn thing like other fans.


So you're like one of those fake geek girls then? The kind that just enjoys being a fan of things and doesn't have seven thousand complaints and/or suggestions as to how it could be better than just "not terrible"? How do you even live your life like that?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

IT was considered match of the night not year but still. With hopefully a hot crowd im sure they'll put on a nice show tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGoronio Pizza, Raw Pre-show, It has to be Mooooooonday Niiiiiiiiiight Baaabeee!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Oh fair enough, the live crowd loved it.


"As noted, The Miz vs. Chris Jericho will take place tonight on RAW. They actually did the match at last night's WWE live event in Toronto and it was described as the match of the night and one of WWE's best matches of this year so far."

That was from ringsidenews. 

Just can't see that happening lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope the storyline corporate poster boy takes out the legit corporate poster boy!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've completely lost track of time lately, thank god I checked the forum and realized RAW was tonight. Rollins vs Cena has me like. :banderas


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> DiGoronio Pizza, Raw Pre-show, It has to be Mooooooonday Niiiiiiiiiight Baaabeee!


http://imgur.com/aaiFtDS

No DiGiorno Pizza tweets tonight :no:


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rollins will Cary cena in that match and it will be more boring than watching duck dynasty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cena/Rollins.
Ambrose/Orton.

:mark:

Not bad, not bad at all. Miz/Jericho could be good too I suppose, although I don't care for Miz.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

"If there's one friend John Cena has in this business right now, it's Dean Ambrose" - A-Ry 
:aryalol Show of hands, who thought anyone would say those words in that order ever?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Who do you guys think Sheamus will be defending the US title against at Battleground? Will he even defend it at all?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You know the WWE are doing a feud right when you find yourself tuning in to see more Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> So you're like one of those fake geek girls then? The kind that just enjoys being a fan of things and doesn't have seven thousand complaints and/or suggestions as to how it could be better than just "not terrible"? How do you even live your life like that?


Nah I don't look that much into it, it's a television programme, I have other things to worry about in life. Wrestling is a good pass time though,


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

TripleG said:


> I hope the storyline corporate poster boy takes out the legit corporate poster boy!!!


I would :mark: if seth wins it clean :mark:.
But.........that is just daydreaming lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2 weeks in a row, RAW will have a great crowd. :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder, why the Samoan Cenas didn't come and bail out Jericho.. It seems to be the only thing they do on TV anymore :lol



Darkness is here said:


> I would :mark: if seth wins it clean :mark:.
> But.........that is just daydreaming lol.



You might as well try to hold a super massive black hole in your hand.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I hope the storyline corporate poster boy takes out the legit corporate poster boy!!!


Fuck that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho in Canada as a face can't wait to hear the cheers :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho vs Miz
Orton vs Ambrose
Rollins vs Cena

if they give those matches decent time, we might have an awesome RAW tonight


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Monday Night Wars!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lok said:


> Monday Night Wars!


I can't wait for that :mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You know the WWE are doing a feud right when you find yourself tuning in to see more Ambrose/Rollins.


Looking forward to seeing where it goes tonight. :mark:


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

does raw start in 1 hour?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Kofi/Cesaro tonight. Hope they don't end it on the commercial break.



jackbhoy said:


> does raw start in 1 hour?


10 minutes


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


> Kofi/Cesaro tonight. Hope they don't end it on the commercial break.


lol, hopefully not.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you ready to fucking rage when Cena beats Rollins?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big E 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Cena/trips will open the show, somebody wanna bet?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Es gimmick is so cringeworthy I swear I'm glad he has a gimmick but wow


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E............oh lord :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
WTF is Big E doing?

:Jordan


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> does raw start in 1 hour?


10 mins bro!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't even care what anyone says. I LOVE this Big E.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> 2 weeks in a row, RAW will have a great crowd. :banderas


:ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pastor Big E!

Testify Brotha!!

:lol


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Big E's promo on the preshow :lel and Riley imitating :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> I don't even care what anyone says. I LOVE this Big E.


What are you watching?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> What are you watching?


The Raw Pre-show on the WWE Network.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 36s

[email protected] to kickoff #RAW! #WWE #RomanisRAW #Breaking


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sup, Big E.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> The Raw Pre-show on the WWE Network.


Ah fair enough


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> WWE ‏@WWE 36s
> 
> [email protected] to kickoff #RAW! #WWE #RomanisRAW #Breaking


Time to sink or swim. Montrel don't like bullshit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't there a free WWE network preview going on this week


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't there a free WWE network preview going on this week


Yup.










Source: www.WWE.com


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Isn't there a free WWE network preview going on this week


From what I have heard, and the first night of the Monday Night Wars is on tonight.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hopefully no one buys it


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

4 minutes!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why isn't Jericho opening


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ and Paige in a tag team oh god my dick can't handle


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time to put a dip of Snuff in and watch some Raw, Lets hope for no fuckery tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Mmmmoz


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Why isn't Jericho opening


Reigns > Y2J

in 2014 ofcourse..


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Stuck at the desk of my residence hall...better be a good show tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

~Humanity~ said:


> Stuck at the desk of my residence hall...better be a good show tonight.


We live in 1 min :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are you ready to fucking rage when Cena beats Rollins?


I don't think there is any way that this thing doesn't end in a DQ...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Reigns > Y2J
> 
> in 2014 ofcourse..



Just returned and Canadian though


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks bois, need to spread more rep before giving it to you!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lets keep the fuckery to a minimum tonight, yeah WWE?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go

:mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wait I'm confused, what's a free preview exactly?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i watch for seth and dean and luke harper. felt i had to share.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lets Go NCIS hurry up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are you ready to fucking rage when Cena beats Rollins?


Ambrose will probably interfere


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

What to expect from Bret Hart tonight? Heres hoping for a nonsensical mic spot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

so many matches announced on the pre show already


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Just returned and Canadian though


I agree with you, it would be cool

Oh shit, we live ladies and gents!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hit the shitty music. 
Pyro? Nope-Sorry Budget cuts. 

Cena. 
Wins. 
Again

Recap o Raw starts NOW!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm going to give it 3 minutes before they need to save Reigns and interrupt his promo


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wrestlemania Rewind of PUNK, reuturn confirmed tonight.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It has STARTED!!!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Wrestlemania Rewind of PUNK, reuturn confirmed tonight.


ban him pls


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH is the most corrupt COO in WWE history.
You would think lawyers would take action.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns opens up... Hm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

REIGNS!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay we're starting with Roman tonight!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns is a bad MF.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Reigns promo with his Matt Hardy pants. 
FACK.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns... Canada;s finest


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Everybody but Cena I care about. Can't wait till Summerslam!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's just see how the new super stud handles opening up a raw in Bizarroland!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, Raw starting and it isn't HHH or Steph? I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

UGH. Reigns.. "#ROMANISRAW"...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Badass Roman Reigns.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No Authority tonight


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfect way to start RAW!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh shit it's in Montreal today!?

What the fuck? Roman is Raw?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*My Bro 4 Life!*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

20 minutes Reigns promo :


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dat pop for Reigns.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Roman Reigns promo! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No Steph tonight 

NOT best for business


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Santino shills for crappy booze.

Retires a week later.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That look :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh god they gave him a microphone


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine if all of a sudden he was Rock levels on the mic


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H and Stephanie not on raw :cheer which means opening segment doesn't involve them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Santino shills for crappy booze.
> 
> Retires a week later.


Must've been some hangover.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

EPIC REIGNS PROMO coming tonight


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he has a mic???


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Gee I wonder if Orton is going to interrupt.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn he is one cool looking mother fucker. Canada is loving them some Reigns.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Romans entrance was all like


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I fucking called it Reigns cutting a promo as an opener earlier as a joke
:ti


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i am marking out

i am marking the fuck out!! :woolcock


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's my hommie, REIGNS.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a pop.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Starting RAW without Triple H and Steph? What the hell is this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Reigns getting almost no reaction LOL

He is so terrible on the mic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Maybe he thinks I can neutralize John Cena...which I can" 

Oh fuck yeah. Fucking bad ass.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck is this gansta style of talk?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my, I think there is someone with less charisma than cesaro


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH put you in the match, Roman, because WWE creative is really twelve monkeys chained to typewriters.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Roman Reigns looks like Ice-T a little bit.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Worst mic worker in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucking hell. This is brutal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Motherfucker you don't know the meaning of the word assess.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

............... Him talking ............


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Never really got a great look at this guys gear until now. That is truly awful.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh shit though.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

you can tell roman has been watching deans promos


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Worst promo ever


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well played, Reigns.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

I thought they were chanting "D Lo Brown"


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol nice


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Damn he is one cool looking mother fucker. Canada is loving them some Reigns.


some people just have IT

Roman Reigns got IT

WHOO LOVE THE CROWDPLAY!!!

damn right cena sucks!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahaha, yes Reigns. Finally someone openly buries Cena.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

But I got a hair trigger? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## SirTokeAlot (Jul 8, 2014)

What is everybody saying about Monday Night Wars? Is there another wrestling show on tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Snap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Roman :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao
*YES!*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"When Roman Reigns is in the house you're damn right Cena sucks".

Okay Reigns. I'll give you credit. That was a nice save.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what this motherfucker just say


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Roman going off the script and acknowledging the Cena sucks chant...I just marked out so hard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fair play that made me laugh but I suppose only the golden boys get to dis Cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice acknowledgement of the crowd


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BURN.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

nice ad lib


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT REACTION :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He got next :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha this guy is awesome.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns acknowledging "Cena Sucks" chants! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING A!!!! 

Roman Reigns is boss!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DAMN RIGHT CENA SUCKS


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

what are they chanting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WHEN ROMAN REIGNS IS IN THE HOUSE, YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT CENA SUCKS.

FUCK.

:reigns :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lemon LAME


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Goat Reigns!

Shots fired to Cena :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Is this Roman Reigns or Randy Orton talking!? :lol so monotoned...*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

PLease not Reigns vs Kane tonight, Please not Reigns vs Kane tonight....


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

He is actually doing better on the mic tonight. Not great, but at least serviceable.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Roman actually doing great!! lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Feed off it Roman, feed off it


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

ikarinokami said:


> oh my, I think there is someone with less charisma than cesaro


I dislike Reigns but seriously? He is incredibly over, he has charisma, lots of it. 

Edit: 

So does Cesaro


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

HOW CAN ANYBODY POSSIBLY STOP THE DEMON KANE!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!!!!!111111


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane couldn't main event in his prime. What makes WWE think he can in 2014?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The DEMON Kane...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just like that he won over the haters
:Jordan
:banderas


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Decent promo


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Not a bad little promo.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman might be getting that superman push, but he gets points from me for that ad lib.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Woof. That wasn't very good.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Reigns gonna get buried


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If only they hadn't ruined Kane, a decent amount of Boo's though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit he's starting to get comfortable this isn't going to end well


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh come on. He was pretty good.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey reigns thats not PG


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> what are they chanting.


I thought it was we want Bret.

LOL Kanes pyro is just on the megatron.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"The Devil's Favourite Demon"
"The Demon" 

fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:duck


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns is so buried :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Reigns is doing good on the mic :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Liking Reigns tonight! He may not be the best singles competitor, but he has the look and intensity down for sure. Such a badass MF. :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I would love to hate somebody new, so I'm all for Reigns throwing Cena out of the chair and sitting on his twitching carcass.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns really needs to work on his delivery.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RDEvans said:


> PLease not Reigns vs Kane tonight, Please not Reigns vs Kane tonight....


I hope to god not either.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Terrible promo, lacking in diction.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Better promo than I expected, but I expected a disaster


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reigns going in, Randy Orton's bitch :ti


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Say what you want about reigns but he has a great aurer around him and the right amount of attitude. 

Bloke is over as hell, as are all the shield members.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Please not Reigns vs Kane again for later.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good promo imo.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Roman Reigns has gotten better on the mic and damn did he totally own Kane there.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And that's why I like Reigns.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> oh my, I think there is someone with less charisma than cesaro


LOL. Not knowing the definition of charisma.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

worst selling ever


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya'll know Cena is gonna bury him on the mic later right :cena2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lord, I didn't think Reigns would work so perfectly but he's super over.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> Kane couldn't main event in his prime. What makes WWE think he can in 2014?


good point. he could main event taker in 98. after that, forget it. i think mcmahon sees the next diesel in reigns.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Hey reigns thats not PG


Actually yes it is. You can swear on a PG rated program dude. People need to learn some damn info on a rating before commenting about it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's kane, it's KANE


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

since when reigns uses matt hardy's pants


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


>


I don't get it. Is she rolling her eyes and having an orgasm at the same time, is it one or the other, or is it something else entirely?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Randys bitch chant :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Was that a 'Thank you Kane' chant? :lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

What were they just chanting?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Crowd :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

FIT! IRS!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Finlay :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kane's getting fined!! :vince2


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yikes. That was...not good. Reigns was getting better on the mic, but this is sort of stilted and awkward.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Finlay

:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There's Finlay. He loves to fight.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Poor Finley


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FINLAY!!!!


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Jamie Noble and Finlay sighting!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Finlay, Jamie Noble, joey Mercury :mark:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Roman isn't in the same league as Pillman ambrose, but its not the worst thing ever

That is the point about the cena sucks chants you HAVE to feed off the crowd, you HAVE to include them, if they feel art of the show then they feel that much more involved and get more enjoyment out of it.

LOL cheers for kane for slamming the refs


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Roman Reigns is a beast
uncontrollable
unstoppable
a force of nature

you can't reign him in!

HE OUTTA CONTROL

shit's outta control right now

he jus spearing ERRYBODY HOLY FUCK THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Spear to finlay lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Finlay


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Finlay and Jamie noble??


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL What the hell is this? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YOU DON'T SPEAR FINLAY.
I resent that.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

YASSS REIGNS!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Finley sighting! :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fucking beast mode


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eat that spear Finlay.... Eat it good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Reigns spear Finley :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Finlay should squash him now.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Was that Not so Fit Finlay getting the spear?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Say what you want about reigns but he has a great aurer around him and the right amount of attitude.
> 
> Bloke is over as hell, as are all the shield members.


He wasn't that over during the promo because it was so terrible.
but of course he gets cheers for his two moves of doom since that is all he is good for.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Reigns spears Finlay?? Get the fuck out of here.. :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*kisses your forehead*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Reigns is a fucking don. End of.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Finlay just shoved the shit out of Reigns and received a spear for good measure!!! 

BELIEVE IN REIGNS!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

IRS holding Kane back... Must not pay his taxes.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Finlay :lol


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Crowds pumped tonight


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Great Segment by Roman Reigns & Kane.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns>> IWC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Pretty good promo from Reigns.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HE SPEARED FIT! HE SPEARED FIT! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn Kane chokeslamed the Ref and Reigns spears Finley. Now Roman with the super punch to Kane. Man what a great way to start raw.


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

People dont actually think Roman is good on the mic? He's a monotone Cena at the most.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So is Cena vs Orton / Reigns vs Kane tonight?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Finlay


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, that was a horrible promo by Reigns. His delivery was off and monotone as usual. He was saying cool stuff, but he just showed how bad on the mic he was right there imo by failing to deliver it well.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns is CRAZY OVER.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO FINLAY GOT SPEARED!!! :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy balls is he over .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

IRS, Finlay and Malenko appearances :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

He speared Fit!!!


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

For some reason I always lol when I see dean malenko.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Was the crowd changing "Thank you Kane?" :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Reigns got me marking. Ready to hop on dat Reigns Train.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bret is so good to WWE when he has every right to say "screw you".


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

REIGNS FUTURE GOAT!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Who were the other guys in the suits besides Finlay? Was that Mike Rotunda?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

RomanIsRaw is not actually trending you assholes.

"Bret Hart" and "Ratchet Mondays" are, however. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Never seen someone get presented as such a threat yet be constantly buried as much as Kane :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I actually liked that segment quite a bit.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That whole opening segment was awesome. Roman Reigns is a star, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The content was good but Reigns needs to work on his delivery. Maybe it was nerves but he rushed a bit and was a little mumbly at times. Not bad though, he's better on the mic than I thought he'd be.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DAT SAVE :vince2


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao at the boo's when cenas face appeared.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope to God they play the proper Bret theme. Not the 2010 shite.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Aww I wanted I.R.S to get a spear then lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The crowd is pumped!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

I admit marking for Roman.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone hear how quickly the "Randy's bitch" chant died down?

"WWE can't edit the crowd gaiz!" :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Bret is so good to WWE when he has every right to say "screw you".



Right. He's a good person


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rollins will be cheered.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Finlay got speared! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Was the crowd changing "Thank you Kane?" :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe they figure it might be the last time they see kane. He could retire before WWE goes back there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Aww I wanted I.R.S to get a spear then lol


Wow, you're a tax cheat!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> RomanIsRaw is not actually trending you assholes.
> 
> "Bret Hart" and "Ratchet Mondays" are, however. :lmao :lmao


I see it trending right now though under worldwide


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IRS and Malenko holding them back. Awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Damn, that was a horrible promo by Reigns. His delivery was off and monotone as usual. He was saying cool stuff, but he just showed how bad on the mic he was right there imo by failing to deliver it well.


He think since Dean talks slow and its cool during his promos if he does it it will come off cool too but it doesn't.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great opening segment. Reigns impressed me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FINLAY JUST CHALLENGED REIGNS TO A MATCH!!!!!!!!!



Loljk. I wished.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, that was fucking awesome. Roman Reigns is the best thing going right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Making Reigns not friends with Cena was the smartest thing they ever did.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on haters. Lol say the promo sucked. Fact is, it was pretty good, not A+ but good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> Crowds pumped tonight


it's canada, man, always a good crowd. u know it's a good crowd when kane's chokeslam gets a reaction.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> Right. He's a good person



Yeah. He's not a crybaby bitch or anything :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Reigns collected a few more marks today.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Never seen someone get presented as such a threat yet be constantly buried as much as Kane :lmao


big show


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

That was a hot start to RAW. Wow.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor Finlay lol.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This is getting good.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is why i love Roman he may not be chris jericho on the mic or daniel bryan in the ring but who gives a shit he is highly entertaining in the ring and very agressive and athletic

and on the mic he keeps it short and sweet and to the point the man takes no shit and is just a pure bad ass


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why did they chant "thank you Kane"?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Roman reigns! Really enjoyed that. He has an aura and huge potential

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> FINLAY JUST CHALLENGED REIGNS TO A MATCH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loljk. I wished.


I would love to see Finlay back in the ring.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

Finlay got a brutal spear, and a good Regins promo, never thought I would see that


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> Better promo than I expected, but I expected a disaster


I'm starting to think that's the reason for such positive feedback.

"Well...it wasn't terrible, so thumbs up Roman."

The promo definitely wasn't bad, but it wasn't good IMO.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought it was a decent promo from Reigns. He's definitely improving on the mic anyway.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> big show


He's ruined about 30 careers


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dug that from Reigns. He's got a certain swagger on the mic that works. Nothing crazy good, stalled a bit, but I think he's better than he gets credit for.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Kane totally no-sold the superman punch there, strange to see. Decent opening segment


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Roman Reigns at mic:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

roman reigns has an horrible voice


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I would love to see Finlay back in the ring.



He's not exactly "fit" Finlay anymore.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He wasn't that over during the promo because it was so terrible.
> but of course he gets cheers for his two moves of doom since that is all he is good for.


It's not his forte for sure. But when he does what he does best, he's fantastic on my opinion.

Needs to work on his talking


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Aw man! This crowd has potential to be the best this year!!!! Listen to these pops and boos to Cena!!! The bringing down the roof!! Insane the moment Kane choke slammed the ref.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Great Crowd tonight.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

GREAT start to raw :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

roman is getting a ton better. Not everyone is the rock now.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Reigns better than a lot of people give him credit for on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I would love to see Finlay back in the ring.


Me too. He was really good in the ring.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They needed a commercial break to scrap up Finlay from the mat because he pooped a Hornswaggle after that spear.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Big Show WILL end Bo's streak.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Reigns is still pretty green; usually the stage where he is at, is where people are still perfecting their craft off elsewhere before they get where he is.

Hopefully things turn out well because he's pretty cool.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What a boring opening segment. Super Reigns.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> He's ruined about 30 careers


he ruins everything he gets involved in


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I fuckin hate that theme


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This match again UGH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Luke Harper with those rapey eyes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of the Samoan Ceans..


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Reigns is going to get a lot better on the mic as time goes by, almost everybody does. Most guys have trouble on the mic early on in their careers because of the nerves and because they're trying so hard (mostly too hard) to get their gimmick over. Once they settle in, it gets a lot better. 

Rollins is proof of that, and Reigns is going to get better as well.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did they change up their theme? It sounded better at MITB.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I like the old "music" the Wyatts had better to be honest.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Montreal crowds are usually good.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This crowd IS GREAT.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That awful theme song :ti And ffs why do we have to watch these 4 go at it again for the billionth time if it's just going to be the Wyatts losing every week


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait...they got another new entrance music?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos vs The Wyatt family #23237529058725089725807295


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A choo a boo. A choo a boo.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Wyatts are definitely jokes now.

And the Usos are so annoying. The New Age Outlaws literally made them look like a million bucks. Since then they have gone downhill.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

USSSSSSSSSSSS-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Not again.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Again? Damn, I'm done with this feud.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Cena's Samoan bitch squad


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm already over the USO's


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

The Usos vs the Wyatts for the fortieth or so time fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy shit how many times are they going to do this match?! I'm sick of the Usos.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL again


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I like how they ignored that Finlay, Joey mercury, IRS and Malenko were the senior officials. Especially Finlay who really stood out.

Heh. They already changed from that organ music for Harper and Rowan. Good move WWE.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Jericho and Miz are two guys who can cut a good promo, so it would make sense to have a fued between them. But instead they are gonna have a pointless 10 minute match on RAW


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

awhosawho :mark:
awhosawho :mark:
awhosawho :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

why is this match ON AGAIN


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Do they really need to do that shitfuck dance ceremony before each match. Jesus Christ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Monday Night Raw said:


> It's not his forte for sure. But when he does what he does best, he's fantastic on my opinion.
> 
> Needs to work on his talking


Reigns is basically a less talented Diesel.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Reigns better than a lot of people give him credit for on the mic.


No he's not.

Man I hate that theme song for Harper and Rowan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Big Show WILL end Bo's streak.


Don't think like that you just have to Bolieve


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Romans promo was monotone as hell, a couple of big lines saved him with the crowd though. The best thing Reigns has going for him is that he looks cool and has been given high impact moves that get the crowd pumped. Hell I'm not really a fan of Reigns but I still got pumped at the end of that segment.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> roman is getting a ton better. Not everyone is the rock now.


Yep, but the funny thing is he can learn from him.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Time for a Smoke Break


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Speaking of the Samoan Ceans..



I thought I was the only one who called them that.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Never seen this matchup before.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Holy shit how many times are they going to do this match?! I'm sick of the Usos.


Yeah 1 too many for me, atleast they put on good matches though


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paradise Hero said:


> Kofi/Cesaro tonight. Hope they don't end it on the commercial break.
> 
> 
> 10 minutes


:vince3 now there's an idea :vince2 :vince$


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hahaha cool to see Finlay out there & he ate that spear like a champ


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Please fuck off back to obscurity, Uso's.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

the match at mitb was great but jesus.. again


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

p862011 said:


> this is why i love Roman he may not be chris jericho on the mic or daniel bryan in the ring but who gives a shit he is highly entertaining in the ring and very agressive and athletic
> 
> and on the mic he keeps it short and sweet and to the point the man takes no shit and is just a pure bad ass


Yeah, he just comes off as an 'I don't give a fuck' bad ass and does a plenty good enough job on the mic. He really has an Attitude Era sort of vibe about him. Roman is Raw indeed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol. #RomanisRaw ain't even trending, let alone #1. :lmao

Edit: Oooh, just popped up, not number 1 though.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Someone post a gif of Reigns spear on Finlay please. I missed it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rare match right here.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Why in the hell is this a non title match?? Can't stand that shit


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I could be a fan of Reigns in the future if he keeps the badass gimmick and doesn't turn into a bitch like Cena.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

"Fit Finlay" and "Jamie Noble" trending worldwide :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Missed the Reigns promo, wish I couldve seen it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The Wyatts are definitely jokes now.
> 
> And the Usos are so annoying. The New Age Outlaws literally made them look like a million bucks. Since then they have gone downhill.


The wyatts should have won the titles and moved on from the Usos.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

im glad theyve been putting on the Usos first so i dont have to worry about seeing them later. fuck off


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Why do they keep on repeating the same matches over and over again with no stipulations to make it a little fresher, hell they could have the usos fighting another tag team then have the wyatts interfere, beat them up and nick the tag team beats.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

:harper


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Harper is fucking great!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wyatt family theme......ugh!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I really dislike the Usos.

If they are building Roman to be the next superman, I would prefer he squash these dudes. Guess it wouldn't make sense tho..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

usos time = piss time.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

This match again fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That opening segment was great. Roman delivered his best promo work to date and had the crowd in his hands.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've got my gun ready when Cole says "Uso crazy"..


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAAAAHHHH


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lets go Wyatt chants!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Canada always have great crowds


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Someone needs to gif Reigns saying Cena sucks.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Why do they keep on repeating the same matches over and over again with no stipulations to make it a little fresher, hell they could have the usos fighting another tag team then have the wyatts interfere, beat them up and nick the tag team beats.


Because WWE thinks Stipulations should only be on one ppv.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Because fuck creating new tag teams and having new, creative matches. We will just have Usos/Wyatts x1000 so everyone will get sick of it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so what team is there for the wyatts to feud with when they win the tag titles? 3mb?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

******* crowd


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> I thought I was the only one who called them that.


Nope, I calls um like I sees um :lol

I kinda liked them till that Rybaxel title match where they no-sold every single move and even an ankle "injury" on a super Cena level, after that tripe, they can just piss off.


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

#romanisraw


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Let's go Wyatts, Let's go UCE


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Just like that he won over the haters
> :Jordan
> :banderas


No he didn't. I still hate the fucker and think he sucks.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Why do they keep on repeating the same matches over and over again with no stipulations to make it a little fresher, hell they could have the usos fighting another tag team then have the wyatts interfere, beat them up and nick the tag team beats.


Because that would require "creative" to actually do their job competently and come up with fresh ideas.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dueling chants again for these teams!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why don't they chant in French just to be super Montrealie douchbags?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Lets go Wyatt chants!!


:harper :harper


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Usos with the lukewarm tag. Wyatts should be tag champs.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Why wouldn't they have this match again? The only other tag teams are Goldust and Stardust, and Rybaxel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Nope, I calls um like I sees um :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked them till that Rybaxel title match where they no-sold every single move and even an ankle "injury" on a super Cena level, after that tripe, they can just piss off.



I got sick of them when they saved Cena for the 100th time.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Let's go Wyatt! Usos Sucks


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

It's funny how people hate the Uso's now because they helped out Cena vs the Wyatts


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Hey Migul. I can't tell those colored people apart!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


> so what team is there for the wyatts to feud with when they win the tag titles? 3mb?


Dust to Dust or maybe a new team of guys? Slim pickings for sure.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I would say "I'm _getting_ bored of seeing the same old matches week after week" but the fact is, I got bored of the Uso/Wyatt shit after the first 300 times they wrestled.

Fuck off with this crap already and do something different.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they better not come back from the break with a team already have won again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish this match would end during the commercial break.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Innovative right there! Rolling to the outside for the commercial spot :cole3


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

commercialrepeatojunkfoodmania rolls on


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Two adverts in twenty minutes. America, you are a joke.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> ******* crowd


Montreal is the furthest thing from ******* crowd as possible, :lol


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Because WWE thinks Stipulations should only be on one ppv.


They had stipulations on raw and smackdown in the AE/RA eras to keep things fresh, I mean surely you would think they could nick and idea from there to at least keep it fresh.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> No he didn't. I still hate the fucker and think he sucks.


BUUTTT HE HAD A GR8 PROMO HE SAID "CENA SUCKS" HE IS SO GOOD REAL FIGHTER WITH THE LOOK HE SAID BITCH HE BROUGHT BACK ATTITUDE ERA BLOOD BATH ONE PUNCH ONE BLADE JOB


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Do the Usos even have a gimmick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> commercialrepeatojunkfoodmania rolls on


I'm ok with it, for this match.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Hope the match is over by the end of commercial break


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I like both these teams but can they find another team to fight that's not each other?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is one match I wouldn't mind ending on the App, just so it gets over with faster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Do the Usos even have a gimmick?


John Cena's adopted little brothers.

:cena4


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

cigarettes are bullies dont let tobacco cntrol you. :troll


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ascension will be in the ring killing everyone lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> BUUTTT HE HAD A GR8 PROMO HE SAID "CENA SUCKS" HE IS SO GOOD REAL FIGHTER WITH THE LOOK HE SAID BITCH HE BROUGHT BACK ATTITUDE ERA BLOOD BATH ONE PUNCH ONE BLADE JOB



Calm down, Bobo.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish I could picture Rowan's future, but sadly I'm not seeing a whole lot...he might work as a face...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the holy fuck do the Usos still have the belts? I thought their shitty Wrestlemania moment would be over by now...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> I like both these teams but can they find another team to fight that's not each other?


Agreed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> so what team is there for the wyatts to feud with when they win the tag titles? 3mb?


...Drew and Jendar were fired couple weeks ago.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

WWE knows what they need in a successful World champion -- a guy that kids admire, males will think is cool, and women will swoon over. Reigns is all 3.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW is nowhere near as entertaining and as exciting as it used to be, yet I still fucking watch. _Why?!_


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

At least we get Jericho tonight.... That's all that matters. Oh and dat Amrose promooooo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Best of 20,924 series.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Wyatts vs Usos is the new Christan vs Sheamus


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> I like both these teams but can they find another team to fight that's not each other?


The only other tag teams will be in action, with each other later in Dusts Vs Rybaxel XXXVI


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure which occurs more. Commercials happening on Raw, or the "Commercialmania" phrase getting used in a Raw thread.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> cigarettes are bullies dont let tobacco cntrol you. :troll


I'll think strongly about that while I'm out smoking a cigarette rather than watching this match for the umpteen billionth time.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> WWE knows what they need in a successful World champion -- a guy that kids admire, males will think is cool, and women will swoon over. Reigns is all 3.


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Why do they keep on repeating the same matches over and over again with no stipulations to make it a little fresher, hell they could have the usos fighting another tag team then have the wyatts interfere, beat them up and nick the tag team beats.


The lost of jobber matches


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

would've been hilarious if that cover coming back from break ended it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punk chants.....Great. fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CMPUNK!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Best of 20,924 series.


and that is not counting house shows


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Crowd attempts a Cm Punk chant. It failed.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

First punk chants of the night ugh unk2


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

That is the worst selling ever of any move to those big fists to the side of the head


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

That was the worst camera angle I've ever seen.

Half a screen of blurry middle rope, half a screen of Uso eyes.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

CM Punk chants, knew it, lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cmiller4642 said:


> Ascension will be in the ring killing everyone lol


Can't fucking wait for that!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So boredddd


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Rudy Charles. Every time I see him I always think about when he was in TNA.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Brock said:


> WWE knows what they need in a successful World champion -- a guy that kids admire, males will think is cool, and women will swoon over. Reigns is all 3.


Once someone like that appeals to kids and women the men stop liking them. Just look at John Cena.

Same thing will happen to Reigns.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That elbow drop whiff into the hot tag was fucking awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

cmiller4642 said:


> Ascension will be in the ring killing everyone lol


And somehow you made it worse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"US-NO, US-NO"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lol what is this!? Stop with these camera angles.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are being way too repetitive with doing this match all the time, but damn if they aren't good tag bouts!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Really don't get why people are complaining about this match

The Usos vs Wyatts always has fantastic matches


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DAT ******* MICHAEL COLE SAID USO CRAZY GODDAMIT I HATE THIS MOTHERFAKER HOPE HE ONE DAY GETS RAPED BY SCOTT STEINER


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> So boredddd



How the hell are you not entertained by Usos vs Wyatts part 15000 bro?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Good matxh so far


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

It's like watching a replay, every match with these two teams or almost the exact same


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Wyatts lose they get buried onto Hoarders.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dang it crazy Wyatt dude, fuck the scripted outcome just pin him down..#endthismatch


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This is awesome chants?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I fucking hate JBL. Worst announcer of any show/sport I've seen in my life. Fuck off.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

fuck this chant


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

lol. cm punk chants to this is awesome. tools.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

this Crowd is HOT! I can't wait until Ambrose comes out, I wanna here that Canadian pop!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

₵A$H®;36456674 said:


> *:lol what is this!? Stop with these camera angles.*


Its the same Camera man that does WWE2k14


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh no RAW is in Virginia next week, lord save us all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Crowd is fucking hot tonight! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pretty good match!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Better than Batista!!!!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Cringing at "This is Awesome"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Really don't get why people are complaining about this match
> 
> The Usos vs Wyatts always has fantastic matches


That's true. My problem with it is that I'm just anxious for the Wyatts to take the Titles... Tired of all these non Title matches.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

THAT POWERBOMB HOLY SHIT


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

The camera work seems rather bad so far.

Ps:dar powerbomb


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good match but I'm still fed up having to watch these guys go at it. Specially with the Usos no selling every injury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> Really don't get why people are complaining about this match
> 
> The Usos vs Wyatts always has fantastic matches


It's that they've been done to death and there's been no real progression. At some point either the Wyatts have to win the tag titles or the Usos move on.

Damn Harper killed him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good match.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Nice powerbomb / selling there.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank fucking Christ the Wyatt's won.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It Ends!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Good tab USO's I was entertained.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper with dat dere LARIATOOO!!! kada


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Harper :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a clothesline :jbl


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at their theme....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The only time that Wyatts when is in a nontitle match


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

great match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> I fucking hate JBL. Worst announcer of show/sport I've seen in my life. Fuck off.


Someone's never watched Baseball. Hi Joe Buck!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Uso's tried to cheat and get screwed for it.

Of course if the wrong Uso got the pin they wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Harper >>>>> Reigns


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Good fn match


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This crowd is rowdy. Tim Hortons must have been closed this evening. :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TWIN MAGIC!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Too bad that wasn't for the tag titles. 

I want The Wyatts to be champions.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting ending, but that should have been for the titles.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> so what team is there for the wyatts to feud with when they win the tag titles? 3mb?


Ascension. Big Cass and Enzo.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so this feud is going to continue? great


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That music is fucking ridiculous. Wyatt's deserve better ffs. fpalm


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> Really don't get why people are complaining about this match
> 
> *The Usos vs Wyatts always has fantastic matches*


Didn't stop the nerds from shitting on Sheamus/Christian.

I would love to see this forum in 2000-2001. TLC 2? Ugh, enough of these 3 teams working together. :no:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

TwistedLogic said:


> I fucking hate JBL. Worst announcer of any show/sport I've seen in my life. Fuck off.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

cool match


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*This theme is fuckin trash :lol. Change it back please.*


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Well at least the Wyatts won...


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> great match


John Sheena fans don't know great matches


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lawler always wearing those douchebag t-shirts


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Usos/Wyatt pay per view match better have some type of gimmick


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

relax jerry...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO "no strings attached"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Shut up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

King and those eye cancer shirts, fuck.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

No. Still wont subscribe.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

That is some Cena level of selling with that powerbomb spot

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

I will say that the Usos sell the discus clothsline so well, I mean its not like they hadn't had practice lol

*pushthenetworkomania rolls on*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Gotta sell that Network.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here comes the WWE Network freebies, Vince's last ditch attempt at luring customers in to see 30% of the library they promised :ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Jerry just had another stroke. 

Or his shirt attacked him.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah a 90% satisfaction rate with less than 1 million subscribers. So proud of you


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How do I sign up using my email address? You should walk me through step by step in very detailed instructions Cole.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

i wont buy the network bc of cole


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh look The Wyatts win a non-title match!

That means they may be in contention for a tag title shot :cole3

Fucking dopes. Move on with this shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Netflix >>> WWE Network

This is coming from someone that is subscribed to both. Netflix is more user friendly and has more content that I'd want to watch. 


AND YES!!!! AMBROSE IN ACTION BITCHES!!!


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

90% satisfactory rate? suck my ass


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

90% satisfaction rate was probably pulled out of WWE's ass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is 90% good though? i wouldn't touch an ebay seller with 90%


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2,000 hours of content? NOT ENOUGH!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll just post this here










shit is cray! SHIT IS CRAZY

#3 WORLDWIDE

Roman Reigns taking over

BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No strings cena5) WWE Network. Signs that it's not having quite the intended impact


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Lawler always wearing those douchebag t-shirts












Cool story, bruh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who the hell uses the word lickeysplit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton vs. Ambrose. Because if you don't watch Smackdown, it's new to you.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

These scripted promos are AWFUL


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SP103 said:


> I think Jerry just had another stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> Or his shirt attacked him.



LMAOO nooo. I wasn't ready


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahahah oh Randy lickity split


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Fuck that laggy piece of shit Network.*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is basically a less talented Diesel.


Still more entertaining than Bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rollins be trollin.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rollins is gold :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Only heat goes to Rollins.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

...snap?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off with these ad breaks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

dat orton face turn inpending


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF was that segment
:maury
Awkward as fuck


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Orton rollins feud in the future? :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So much rekkage :ti


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth is perfect as the cocky heel. I expect an Orton face turn in the coming months.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Someone's never watched Baseball. Hi Joe Buck!


You've forgotten Mike Adamle already?


----------



## Since SS '88 (May 23, 2013)

LOL Kane


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Kane random hate on Orton. :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm liking Rollins more and more every day he's by himself. I always thought he was really good in the ring, but overrated on the mic, but I'm starting to come around.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The Wyatts are completely and utterly fucked. Good job WWE, good job.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Three adverts in half an hour. Fuck you America.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Rollins :mark: friction within the Authority!!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

CharliePrince said:


> I'll just post this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pls fuck off with your mentally challenged posts.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Randy, Kane, & Rollins are perfect in their roles. They actually come across as "evil". Ha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good booking to get someone so talented and loved in the ring like Rollins the heat he gets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booking Rollins as a cocky prick is the way to go.

:hbk1


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

₵A$H®;36457474 said:


> *Fuck that laggy piece of shit Network.*


Upgrade your internet bruh. :troll


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*The Demon Kane is such a badass!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> douchebags_2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Cool story, bruh.


My Eyes!!! What the Hell!!!:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:
:davey:bbrown2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Say Demon Kane 5 times really fast.

It's not hard to say, it just sounds stupid.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

those who have themselves sat in the Iron throne as their display pic are fucking autists screw that twitter thing

Kane is always GOAT on the mic no matter the role. It is just he is so long drawn out and that his wrestling prowess was always lacking


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Upgrade your internet bruh. :troll


:cussin:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Booking Rollins as a cocky prick is the way to go.
> 
> :hbk1


The role was made for him. I'm not sure why anyone thought he couldn't do the damn thing. He was the only heel to get any reaction from the crowd in that segment.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like a possible Authority breakup?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Wish they would cut the "Demon" Kane crap out. Sounds gay as fuck


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Russo back :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

jesus


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

one arm? oh....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Please no. You don't need to go out of your way to make divas matches even worse.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Divas?

Piss break.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Strap in kids.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't wait to watch the teen choice awards to see total divas win. It's going to be a great night for wrestling.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF is this? :lol


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

As if Nikki Bella isn't bad enough at wrestling with both her arms


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

nikki bella tho


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The bellas love being on their backs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Weird. I just watched Chris Jericho vs. Nick Patrick in a "One arm tied behind the back" match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

One armed matches? Did Someone hire Russo back?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> one arm? oh....


I know, it should be both. Hey-oh!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What's going on?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Booking Rollins as a cocky prick is the way to go.
> 
> :hbk1


Only one in that segment that was really any good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lol Fox with a jobber entrance.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nikki Bella doing that entrance = Good

Dolph Ziggler doing the same entrance = Awkward as fuck 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOTY incoming.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Nikki 

dat ass

dem titties


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Say Demon Kane 5 times really fast.
> 
> It's not hard to say, it just sounds stupid.


:ti
This guy always makes me laugh


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i cant believe im actually looking foward to what dumb gimmick sandow has this week


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Was going to take a piss, but I think I'll go for a shit instead.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

See how a smart wrestling crowd reacts to the Bellas? No reaction.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Alicia's in a match again, finally.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> My Eyes!!! What the Hell!!!:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:
> :davey:bbrown2


Douchebaggery at it's finest bruhh.

More Jerry Lawler friends.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like we're still in the filler portion of the show. Time for Bathroom Break


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That ref is getting a major boner tying up these bitches.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dat ass on Nikki.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki, you're really falling for this?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The droolworthy Nikki Bella.


----------



## RockNova (Nov 4, 2011)

Nikki Bella looking good, Cena is a lucky dude.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

"I QUIAHANDAZEIUEAUZIAPOAZUOTT"

Brie "GOAT's wife" Bella


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki got a nice ass. Don't lie.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nikki, just like her hubby, could have her arms cut off and still win clean.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

MTVDTH said:


> i cant believe im actually looking foward to what dumb gimmick sandow has this week


he is going to bring back the mountie gimmick!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol wtf.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the tying will take longer than the actual match.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wtf the commentators are so dumb lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Niki getting tied up? I'm down with that :cena5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this crowd should chant for puppies


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I've seen Total Divas. There is no way this is the first time Niki and rope have gone together.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Crowd's gone silent :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What is the point of this?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did Russo book this?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

God, what the fuck am I watching?


Oh wait, that's my piss stream.

#PissBreak


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Winning an award for best Reality Show is sort of like being the least douchy douchebag on Jersey Shore, isn't it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

of course the heel goes 2nd so she wont tie her hand behind her back


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Nikki, just like her hubby, could have her arms cut off and still win clean.


Lol, nice avatar.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

OH shit another piece of crap divas match, they should release all of the divas this shit is fucking boring, that is one of the reasons the crowd is so dead these days


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Predictable....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So the ref just throws the rope away...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They have KILLED the crowd, wow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the hell are they chanting? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BryanZiggler said:


> As if Nikki Bella isn't bad enough at wrestling with both her arms


Watch out, the little biased Diva fans are gonna say "She's improved so much!" and all that bullshit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*KICK HER ASS!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

NIKKI BELLA WOO CHILE IM dead


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alicia heeling it up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Alicia Fox.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shouldn't this be a DQ, and why arent the refs stopping this match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki getting her head bashed in and the crowd gives no fucks. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That one fan who chanted "she likes it" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So what exactly is the referee for in this match?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Get AJ and Paige out here to stop this fuckery.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

That ref actually did a really good job tying Nikki up.


Uh...I mean...he looks like he did a good job. Probably. How would I ever know. Ha ha ha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least they're getting as many shots of Nikki's cleavage as possible.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sigh its gonna be one of those raws where nothing makes sense
fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crowd - BORING! :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I shoulda' waited a bit longer to have my piss break.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Did Russo book this?


Segments like this just prove to me that there's plenty of worse writers and bookers than Russo in the world. fpalm


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Seriously ..... who thought that this would be a good idea?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Alicia heeling it up.


And the crowd not giving two shits about it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Crazy Alicia is running wild...For No apparent reason :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Roman should put the moves on Nikki


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Boy, does THIS suck...Just get rid of the divas division already..we'll take our pissbreaks during Fandango and the other schlock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I want a "TU PUES DLA NOUNE" chant... too much english speakers in this crowd we need dem crazy french canadians


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is the part where you're supposed to chant for CM Punk.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Energy drinks seriously


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol at those calling for DQ when the match didn't start


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

alicia fox beer bash


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Who puts shit like this under the ring?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

gatorades just hanging out under the ring


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone Cold Alicia

That whole bit was awful..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is DUMB


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> Seriously ..... who thought that this would be a good idea?


Vince, he loves this kind of crap.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is embarrassing


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*STONE COLD ALICIA FOX!*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow this match just wow


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was that redbull or beer or what?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

On that note, I'm out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kill me, please.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw was actually good the first 40 minutes too


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow....:ti
...Wow..


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

wtf was that


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> And the crowd not giving two shits about it.


:lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

What the fuck was that. Im so confused, somebody help me


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

And what was the point of that? Seriously fuck this shit.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

wtf? :hmm:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

WTF did I just watch


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Alicia fox is cringe worthy , yes i said it


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a great match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What the fuck just happened? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki wasn't even selling that. She was just sitting there :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Seriously, the ref should have DQ'ed Alicia, like, five minutes ago. Why couldn't they have a regular match?


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

HOly shit the crowd was 100% dead during that shit match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck was that? Wow....


----------



## Since SS '88 (May 23, 2013)

So...what just happened??


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Awful. Horrendously awful. Pointless and uninteresting. 

But Nikki is so smoking hot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> :lmao Energy drinks seriously


You can get DQd even if a match doesn't start.
Just like you can get DQd after a match is over.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Crowd , VEERY LOUD

*Booooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggg*

BBBBoooooooooooooorrrrrrrriiiiinnnnnnggggggggggggggg

Fuck Cole a Suspension for being a Heel ? Suspension for not letting your arm get tied ? 

just shut the fuck up seriously


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Shit, did that just happen?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> And the crowd not giving two shits about it.


You are correct.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> What the fuck just happened? fpalm


Fuckery. It's called Fuckery.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well. That was.. a fucking disaster. 


That was like a Hurricane..but instead of a calm "eye of the storm" in the middle there was an upside volcano erupting downwards toward the ground. #Hurricano.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

That match is a sure camdidate for worst match of the year.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Raw has averaged an advert every ten minutes. Is this some sort of joke?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Hahahahaha what the hell just happened!?*


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

well that was pointless


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

If I was watching this shit with someone who doesn't watch this program, my face would be as red as a tomato from embarrassment...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Commercials for Sex Tape? 

That isn't kid friendly family fun!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That divas match was piss poor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That is the definition of "We have 3 hours to fill, and we need to fill that with some worthless shit."


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

...and that's how you kill a hot crowd. Segment should have been cut and given that extra time to AJ/Paige later tonight.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Nikki bella and John Cena are made for each other, look they even sell alike.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooh the Au-bore-ity got you, Nikki!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well that was just nonsense. I mean what the hell?


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

Ring announcer: "Per the authority, the following match will be contested with both participants having one arm tied behind their back."

Cole: "You gotta wonder if the authority is behind this stipulation."
Good to know you're paying attention Cole.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nikki vs Alicia Fox in a Blindfold match next week :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Fuckery. It's called Fuckery.


Its WWFuckery


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You really shouldn't take Wrestling seriously.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just get rid of the fucking Diva's division. Give them their own shitty show on the network or make them Main Event/Superstars only or some shit.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lordhhhx said:


> That match is a sure camdidate for worst match of the year.



Was it even a match? Not sure I heard a bell...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

nikki bella has got to be the hottest diva in the wwe

her body is amazing


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to know if that was the actual script. it made no sense. ill beat u up for a little bit and go grab a couple energy drinks while my opponent gets untied and looks fine


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

It was worth tolerating that pile of shit just to see Niki tied up


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RVD high on the app with Pettengil Jr :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its WWFuckery


LOL. Saw that post and was waiting for you!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And people still criticise Russo when shit like that gets TV time on a modern day Raw show?!?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Do these fans not have a conscience? Rather than chant boring, why don't they just be silent? Don't get me wrong, I approve of boring chants when male wrestlers are in the ring, but with divas it just seems a bit mean. It's not like they are given an opportunity to do anything anyway.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

This is getting tele mundo nvl comercials


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

there goes the usual filler segment


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I'm already looking at 8:00 PM stuff to flip to instead of this.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

schiops said:


> Ring announcer: "Per the authority, the following match will be contested with both participants having one arm tied behind their back."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I was the only one who caught that :fpalm


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Fuck, 4 commercial breaks, a repeated Uso/wyatt match with the wyatts looking like shit with a garbage theme, Reigns being monotone, a badly scripted promo with 2 heels getting no reaction, and some cancerous diva spot that added nothing and wasted everyones time.

AND ITS ONLY BEEN 40 MINUTES, AND ONLY ONE MATCH THAT WAS A REPEAT OF THE LAST DOZEN !


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Anything important happen? I went afk during that whole segment.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RVD is about to job out to Rusev next, unless Swagger interferes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess you could say after that skit Alicia is a...

(•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)

Stone Cold Fox


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh Lana


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Dat ROAD TO PALOMA movie looks great

But the sex tape movie looks shit

i can smell the fat out of those kfc shit

those two old people in the swiffer ad had great acting

Yeurk extra long bbq cheese burger

this reality show looks shit, married at first sight? 

what the hell they showed a black guy grtting beat up what the hell is wrong with this country

Yeah another serie where there is a hot doctor fucking bitchs yoohoo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Commence with the cat calling.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm afraid for Charlotte, BEcky Lynch and Sasha when they get called up someday, their talents may be wasted and they'll be doing stupid gimmick matches like the one we just saw.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Ok, I'm already looking at 8:00 PM stuff to flip to instead of this.


American Ninja Warrior


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This first hour has been awful.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm guessing we'll see this same segment again next week then.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lana :homer


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lana's ass is incredible


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now Rusev's Racist Russian Rampage continues.

Seriously, if that man had to think and wave that flag at the same time he's have a stroke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RVD with a huge pop.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ONE OF A KIND!!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Oh my christ Lana stop corpsing every time the crowd tell you how sexy you are

Sweet heavenly bejesus her ass is amazing tonight


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

RVD and Rusev :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JOBVD to the rescue!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didn't then get someone from canadian to wrestle.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lana vs Renee in a Russia vs Canada bra and panties match. Could you imagine?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev targeting stoners instead of black guys, apparently.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lol she wasn't done talking


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can get DQd even if a match doesn't start.
> Just like you can get DQd after a match is over.


Umm??? I didn't say anything about DQ...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

My psychiatrist told me Red Bulls and mental illness don't fix, poor Alicia is gonna end up going apeshyt. 

And im tuning in late, but i gopt in the house at 8:26 and i already had the tv on USA Network from last night, the crowd was red hot. I know Canada be live, but i just don't get why nobody on these forums but a few of us appreciate the usos. I feel like making a thread about it but i won't. From my understanding, these guys have never been in a specialty match to really show off their abilities, but they have a great look, lots of charisma, and are so spot on with their moves. They need more support from the IWC. 

I wanted to see a feud with them (faces) and Stardust/Goldust (heels) in a ladder match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I guess you could say after that skit Alicia is a...
> 
> (•_•)
> ( •_•)>⌐■-■
> ...


4/5
(Y)
:booklel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of hell is this?

Old Candle Wax Bitch Lawler calling RVD a young man.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*This match should be good.*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

JOB VAN DAM!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crowd loving RVD!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Did Lawler just call RVD a young man


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

RVD will be saved by Swagger? Maybe a complete full face for Swagger?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So they did all that bullshit with Nikki/Alicia but Lana can't talk for more than 7 seconds?


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish I didn't know rusev's going to destroy RVD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

E C DUB


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn RVD, hurting Rusev's feelins by taking that picture off the tron.. I hope Rusev Crushes him!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So RVD has basically been a job boy since he's been back, ha ha.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

At least this should be funny if nothing else.

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Rusev targeting stoners instead of black guys, apparently.


So it's now Rusev's Racist Red-Eyed Russian Rampage then.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally a credible win hopefully


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone is young compared to Lawler, including RVD.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Michael Cole : "And Rusev was going for the 5 star frog splash" fpalm


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

A THROW AINT A MOVE MICHAEL COLE


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

rvd jobbing nice


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

mattheel said:


> So they did all that bullshit with Nikki/Alicia but Lana can't talk for more than 7 seconds?


lana says basically the same thing every wk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

What is the crowd singing?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

Jack Swagger still banned from Canada, looks like.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"OLÉ OLÉ" :LOL


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Colter is amazing.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Crowd wants El Generico.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ole chants


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That young man is not young at all.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Waiting for a big pop for sagger when comes out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao Zeb is awesome.*


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

LMAO. Zebs promo is the highlight of the match so far


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Ole chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ole.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jack Swagger still banned from Canada, looks like.


Just Canada?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

chanting a European chant in Canada. 'Murica


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Canada wanting some Sami Zayn!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't wait for the day Sami Zayn debuts on Raw


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Crowd wants El Generico.


Not really. They do that even when there's a segment/match that has nothing to do with Sami Zayn.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol Rusev looks like Zangief when he puts his hands up like that.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

mattheel said:


> So they did all that bullshit with Nikki/Alicia but Lana can't talk for more than 7 seconds?



they did it coz she was getting *MAJOR* face pops, and she was corpsing in amongst it all as she always does coz we love her so.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Really liking Rusev


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Stereotype tag teams 
midgets
bulgarians being wannabe russians to draw heat
gimmick bitch matches with one hand tied behind their back
old farts being dragged out of mothballs to appease the simpletonss in the crowd
predictable storylines

Its like 1985 again, thats me done for the night


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG WHAT IF SWAGGER AND RVD STARTS A TAG TEAM WITH THIS AS THEIR THEME? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jack Swagger still banned from Canada, looks like.


Why is he banned from Canada?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When George Zimmerman finds out that Lana is a hip hop dancer and is down with the Browns, he's gonna be heated.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

PowerandGlory said:


> lana says basically the same thing every wk


Not the point. I like to look at her longer.

Plus, it could have been different. Would have liked to hear her anti-canada trolling.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Swagger is bannes??


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Michael Cole : "And Rusev was going for the 5 star frog splash" fpalm


He's just botching everything tonight lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lana...keeps distracting me from the match.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Not really. They do that even when there's a segment/match that has nothing to do with Sami Zayn.



Yeah, but let's be honest, we all want Sami Zayn on the main roster....even this crowd.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> I can't wait for the day Sami Zayn debuts on Raw


You and me both.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweet Mother of Jesus. Dat superkick :banderas


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

PacoAwesome said:


> Lana...keeps distracting me from the match.


Don't blame ya bro.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is everyone jobbing to this 80s reject? Jesus christ Vince sucks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They aren't going to force Kevin Steen to go through NXT right? I fucking hope not.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Has rusev loss a match yet?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuckin Lana though


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Those legs of Lana :moyes1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*That was an alright match.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I imagine Rusev doing that celebration when having sex with Lana.

Or eating a good sandwich.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

In Soviet Russia, cannabis smoke YOU!


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Still don't see the appeal behind lana, she's not that hot.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He just destroy RVD , How the hell Swagger got a chance to beat him (Kayfabe wide)


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RVD lost a High Note atleast


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everytime that flag comes down it sounds like kanes about to come out.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That Greek flag below the Russian is just EPIC.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Soon 


:cena2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that local jobber had a lot of fight in him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev / Van Dam was pretty decent. Pleasantly surprised to see Rob look angry instead of normal / stoned when he was kicking the piss out of Rusev. Looking forward to what he and Thwaggah will show during their feud.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Just a monster, Rusev is.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose next :mark:


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank god the Pre-Show is over


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Man I wish they would actually develop a character for Rusev if they're going to go ahead with this megapush.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

There's a direct correlation between umaga and Rusev and I love it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not even a titantron video? fpalm 

Welp, this RAW is irrelevant for me. WWE making sure Swagger turns ice cold and loses all his overness.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Canada chant titty master for Ambrose don't let me down please.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Orton VS Ambrose next :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Has rusev loss a match yet?


Not that I have seen, soon it's going to Rusev Vs. Bo in a Streak Vs. Streak match!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Don't worry. Just a few more months and he's getting fed to Cena.*


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dean vs Orton next :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Should of had Rusev murder Bret


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Lana's just frontin'


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Not that I have seen, soon it's going to Rusev Vs. Bo in a Streak Vs. Streak match!


GG Bo.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Rusev is... actually kind of growing on me. The gimmick's so over-the-top silly it's almost entertaining in an ironic sort of way, like if you view it as a parody of the '80s and early '90s. And his superkick is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Swagger not being here is good because Canada would just boo him and ruin his momentum. It's smart not to have him on this weeks Raw.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even a titantron video? fpalm
> 
> Welp, this RAW is irrelevant for me. WWE making sure Swagger turns ice cold and loses all his overness.


there was one, zeb said something


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

I loved how the briefcase ladder match was practically the only highligh of the ppv :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

ITS AMBROSE TIME!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Has rusev loss a match yet?


Not yet... :cena3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even a titantron video? fpalm
> 
> Welp, this RAW is irrelevant for me. WWE making sure Swagger turns ice cold and loses all his overness.


Think he'll still be fine next week, Canada's a weird place to have a USA vs. Russia feud. Plus he's banned so it's not like they could do much with him anyway.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ITs a shitty camel clutch, but Rusev makes that look fucking brutal, like early ones not so much but I guess they got the right angle to make it look devastating.

RVD over, Lana over, Reigns over, wyatts over but looking weak, Usos still kinda over

Rollins Heat, rusev minor heat/pop

no reaction : bella fox kane orton


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we have a "Purge" in the Senate, Congress, and Whitehouse? :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
#WeThePeople!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

AmGOAT time


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Is Rollins/Cena main eventing?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

₵A$H®;36460474 said:


> *Don't worry. Just a few more months and he's getting fed to Cena.*


That is the plan too, especially after Cena loses to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Lana's just frontin'


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Swagger not being here is good because Canada would just boo him and ruin his momentum. It's smart not to have him on this weeks Raw.


He's not there because he's not allowed in Canada.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even a titantron video? fpalm
> 
> Welp, this RAW is irrelevant for me. WWE making sure Swagger turns ice cold and loses all his overness.


How's it their fault Swagger is a crackhead who is banned from going places?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Lana's just frontin'


If Russev can forsake his homeland for Russia then Lana can too. Putin is that charismatic.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana legit might be the sexiest woman ever in WWE.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Swagger not being here is good because Canada would just boo him and ruin his momentum. It's smart not to have him on this weeks Raw.


Or Canada would deport him quickly. Plus the USA thing doesn't fly in Montreal.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

So tired of every commercial break having that shitty purge movie promoted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick dance moves, bruh.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Think he'll still be fine next week, Canada's a weird place to have a USA vs. Russia feud. Plus he's banned so it's not like they could do much with him anyway.


This. They wouldn't start chanting "USA" in Canada :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well they've lost my interest....thinking about firing up The Wolf Among Us....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

₵A$H®;36460474 said:


> *Don't worry. Just a few more months and he's getting fed to Cena.*


Few months? According to the dirty sheets his Cena Wrestlemania 31 opponent


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even a titantron video? fpalm
> 
> Welp, this RAW is irrelevant for me. WWE making sure Swagger turns ice cold and loses all his overness.


Considering location vs gimmick and Jack being face now, Canada isnt the place for the feud


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WHY WOULD I EAT CHICKEN FROM DOMINOS WHEN THERE IS KFC

WHAT IS IT NEXT TIME DUGIRONO? BAKE YOUR OWN PIZZA? IM LAZY I DONT GIVE A SHIT JUST BRING ME A PIZZA

ROYAL PAINS LOOKS BUTT

SUITS IS BUTT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> How's it their fault Swagger is a crackhead who is banned from going places?


Pothead.
Crack is fucking whack.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ambrose up next :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Arcade said:


> He's not there because he's not allowed in Canada.


Why is he banned?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Swagger not being here is good because Canada would just boo him and ruin his momentum. It's smart not to have him on this weeks Raw.


Yeah, no, him missing a whole week of action without even a 'via satellite' is solidifying WWE doesn't give a shit about this feud nor the midcard and they're doing everything in their power to have Swagger's overness depleted. 

Ffs, he hasn't had a match since MITB and might not even have one until Battleground cause these idiots don't know how to book a feud that doesn't involve one of their up and coming indy guys or predictable golden boys.

Might just skip Smackdown and the rest of RAW, cause this shit is awful and the crowd is garbage.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not even a titantron video? fpalm
> 
> Welp, this RAW is irrelevant for me. WWE making sure Swagger turns ice cold and loses all his overness.


"We the People" wouldn't go over well in Canada.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Few months? According to the dirty sheets his Cena *Wrestlemania 31 opponent*


*Oh lawd :lol*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Why is he banned?


BECAUSE CANADA DONT BLAZE IT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Why is he banned?


DUI charges from last year.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no, him missing a whole week of action without even a 'via satellite' is solidifying WWE doesn't give a shit about this feud nor the midcard and they're doing everything in their power to have Swagger's overness depleted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon, you're sounding as pessimistic as Pyro :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no, him missing a whole week of action without even a 'via satellite' is solidifying WWE doesn't give a shit about this feud nor the midcard and they're doing everything in their power to have Swagger's overness depleted.
> 
> Ffs, he hasn't had a match since MITB and might not even have one until Battleground cause these idiots don't know how to book a feud that doesn't involve one of their up and coming indy guys or predictable golden boys.
> 
> Might just skip Smackdown and the rest of RAW, cause this shit is awful and the crowd is garbage.


You will not lol.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ambrose time :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A really needless recap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I resent this replay. I'm just gonna act like Finlay wasn't in that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Reigns already got some Thank You Kane chants, what will the crowd be like in a few more months?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This should be good :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Standing ovation.
More like sranding boo.
They're standing.


FUCKING KILL ME.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no, him missing a whole week of action without even a 'via satellite' is solidifying WWE doesn't give a shit about this feud nor the midcard and they're doing everything in their power to have Swagger's overness depleted.
> 
> Ffs, he hasn't had a match since MITB and might not even have one until Battleground cause these idiots don't know how to book a feud that doesn't involve one of their up and coming indy guys or predictable golden boys.
> 
> Might just skip Smackdown and the rest of RAW, cause this shit is awful and the crowd is garbage.



Have I missed a RAW? I'm sure this feud just started last week


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, they actually pointed out Fit Finlay and Jamie Noble in the recap....they usually don't mention the road agents when they come out.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no, him missing a whole week of action without even a 'via satellite' is solidifying WWE doesn't give a shit about this feud nor the midcard and they're doing everything in their power to have Swagger's overness depleted.
> 
> Ffs, he hasn't had a match since MITB and might not even have one until Battleground cause these idiots don't know how to book a feud that doesn't involve one of their up and coming indy guys or predictable golden boys.
> 
> Might just skip Smackdown and the rest of RAW, cause this shit is awful and the crowd is garbage.


Seriously, he would get booed in Canada because Canada is basically Europe and they hate anything pro american no matter how "over" as a face Swagger is. It's really good for him not to be here tonight.

WWE does care about this feud, you're just being too pessimistic.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RANDY WHY DID YOU STOP DOING COCK?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Amber B said:


> I resent this replay. I'm just gonna act like Finlay wasn't in that.


Well he was, and got speared to hell.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

I think they have a new guy working the Titantrons today.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Orton needs to stock up on that baby oil again.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I've just aged three years with that Orton entrance. 

Walk Faster.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, no, him missing a whole week of action without even a 'via satellite' is solidifying WWE doesn't give a shit about this feud nor the midcard and they're doing everything in their power to have Swagger's overness depleted.
> 
> Ffs, he hasn't had a match since MITB and might not even have one until Battleground cause these idiots don't know how to book a feud that doesn't involve one of their up and coming indy guys or predictable golden boys.
> 
> Might just skip Smackdown and the rest of RAW, cause this shit is awful and the crowd is garbage.


Jesus Christ, calm down..


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Pothead.
> Crack is fucking whack.


'Crackhead' is anyone who does drugs over here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dirty Dean!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Standing boo."

:lawler

fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

people still care about Fit Finlay. Haven't seen that dude since he was the Television Champion in WCW. 


That Roman Reigns, he's like a mix of the The Rock and Gothic Undertaker. A fusion of 2 of the best superstars from the Attitude Era.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*crickets*


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Crickets for Blandy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose theme sucks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's Dean!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> RANDY WHY DID YOU STOP DOING COCK?


:ti


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I came in around the divas match...what did I miss?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: yes my dog dean ambrose


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

No discernible pops for either guys. LMAO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose = Best Babyface in wrestling right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only motherfucker selling injuries from a ladder match a week later.
This motherfucker :ambrose


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Pothead.
> Crack is fucking whack.


Um, excuse me? My seventh grade health teacher told me that smoking one marijuana cigarette is as unhealthy as smoking five regular cigarettes. I THINK THAT MEANS IT'S PRETTY BAD! :|


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they're going ahead with this fucking Fatal Four Way? 

Seriously, Kane could just lay down for Orton. Worst booking ever.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Thwagger, sometimes less is more. Besides, Mr America busting on out in Canada would be utterly senseless, hed get shit all over


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Main event time


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

LETS GO AMBROSE!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This shit is gon' be good! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cincinnati! Ambrose time!!!!!!!*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love Ambrose's theme music :banderas


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Feel like Seth Rollings and Ambrose's theme are like the same thing.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Dean Ambrose needs some American Eagle/ASOS jeans cause.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's go Ambrose chants :banderas


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

LET'S GO AMBROSE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Let's go Ambrose chants


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Great reaction for Ambrose!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> C'mon, you're sounding as pessimistic as Pyro :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Difference is his favs will be pushed, mine is actively having any bit of overness he's managed to garner being yanked away from a feud he's already going to lose. 

I'm dipping out, this RAW is trash and the crowd is crappy.

Bunch of rehashed matches and shit. No thanks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

But crickets make noise..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ambrose's theme doesn't really fit his nutty, scumbag character. It's like 2002 Orton's theme.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Ambrose got no pop...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose still selling that shoulder


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD
CROWD POPS FOR ME OH WAIT A SEC

THERE IS NO POP


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy fuck do I ever love Ambrose. If I was gay I don't think I'd be able to watch him wrestle with other people around.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> Um, excuse me? My seventh grade health teacher told me that smoking one marijuana cigarette is as unhealthy as smoking five regular cigarettes. I THINK THAT MEANS IT'S PRETTY BAD! :|


He is talking shit.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

This match sucks because you know how its going to end. Seth Rollings interferes and it ends in DQ.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Ambrose got no pop...


No, just the whole crowd chanting his name.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

₵A$H®;36461090 said:


> *Orton needs to stock up on that baby oil again.*


But it's Heinous!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Difference is his favs will be pushed, mine is actively having any bit of overness he's managed to garner being yanked away from a feud he's already going to lose.
> 
> I'm dipping out, this RAW is trash and the crowd is crappy.
> 
> Bunch of rehashed matches and shit. No thanks.


He wasn't going to get a pop in Canada for being pro-USA ffs so surely that would be worse than just missing one show he couldn't be on anyway.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ambrose! Dressing like a real man :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Revil Fox said:


> Um, excuse me? My seventh grade health teacher told me that smoking one marijuana cigarette is as unhealthy as smoking five regular cigarettes. I THINK THAT MEANS IT'S PRETTY BAD! :|


Your seventh grade health teacher is an asshole.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Difference is his favs will be pushed, mine is actively having any bit of overness he's managed to garner being yanked away from a feud he's already going to lose.
> 
> I'm dipping out, this RAW is trash and the crowd is crappy.
> 
> Bunch of rehashed matches and shit. No thanks.


You must have this on mute.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Canelo said:


> I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD
> CROWD POPS FOR ME OH WAIT A SEC
> 
> THERE IS NO POP


Damn


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love Ambrose but can't stand guys wrestling in jeans.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Wow folks look at at that, Ambrose so over as face that jobber RVD outpops his ass. 


Overrated hack.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

How badass would Ambrose look if he wrestled in AF1s or some Tims. Shit I'd even take Nike Free Runs


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SWEAR TO GOD DEAN AMBROSE HAS BEEN SELLING THIS SHOULDER INJURY SINCE 1996


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ambrose displaying his whole Heel repertoire lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is the shit :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How many different names has their either June or July PPV had thus far? Well I can tell you-Thanks WWE Network!
WWE Pay Per Views in June or July: 

*Battleground
Capitol Punishment
Bad Blood
Fully Loaded
Insurrextion (that's the proper spelling per WWE)
Fatal 4-Way
Fully Loaded
Great American Bash
invasion
Money in the Bank
No Way Out (Once)
One Night Stand
Payback
THE Bash
Vengeance*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> Holy fuck do I ever love Ambrose. If I was gay I don't think I'd be able to watch him wrestle with other people around.


I know right. He's grown on me too. He's the only wrestler (save for Reigns) today who has heart .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Difference is his favs will be pushed, mine is actively having any bit of overness he's managed to garner being yanked away from a feud he's already going to lose.
> 
> I'm dipping out, this RAW is trash and the crowd is crappy.
> 
> Bunch of rehashed matches and shit. No thanks.


RAW has been pretty good actually and the crowd is good.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Great pic.

I honestly think JBL is a great commentator, makes me laugh lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Match is kinda boring so far.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's like the battle of the guys with the perfect sized upper bodys


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Man I wish they would actually develop a character for Rusev if they're going to go ahead with this megapush.


Decades-old stereotypes = :vince$

Until Vince dies, expect foreign heels to be nothing more but throwbacks to the foreign heels of yesteryear (which isn't a bad thing, though it _is_ being overplayed now).


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Abrose is OVER!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> This match sucks because you know how its going to end. Seth Rollings interferes and it ends in DQ.


Fantastic point. This is why I refuse to ever watch anything other than live wrestling. Knowing the ending just ruins everything.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy's gonna wear that bandage until August. Watch.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you guys hear someone say "WHAT A MANEUVER!" in the crowd? :lmao


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

In the ME why wouldn't Rollins get a steel chair, beat the fuck out of Cena and get DQ'd, but straight after the bell rings for the DQ cash in and start the title match straight away. So much logic as always.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Feels so weird when Orton gets called a 'veteran' having seen his debut


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

loving this match so far


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


>


*Da God Ambrose* :bow *I want this feud so badly...*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> Um, excuse me? My seventh grade health teacher told me that smoking one marijuana cigarette is as unhealthy as smoking five regular cigarettes. I THINK THAT MEANS IT'S PRETTY BAD! :|


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

This raw has been crap, i am forcing myself to watch it


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

RKO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Standing boo!!!" Stfu King, you old cunt. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*KKF *sign :lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate when Ambrose does those stupid rapid punches. I know its his character but it looks so sloppy.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

GNR4LIFE said:


> In the ME why wouldn't Rollins get a steel chair, beat the fuck out of Cena and get DQ'd, but straight after the bell rings for the DQ cash in and start the title match straight away. So much logic as always.


I wish my TV got the future. All I ever end up with is the shitty present.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose = over. :banderas


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

alchecho said:


> This raw has been crap, i am forcing myself to watch it


Something wrong with you if you are watching something you do not like.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fighting like a chickenhead. :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Another Break cmon WWE


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Rollins comes out

kane comes out

Cena and Reigns with the save

3v3 for the main event


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why do they always cut to ads during matches we want to watch but not the crappy ones we don't care about.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose so over he's getting Orton a reaction.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Standing boo :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton, rap for em after this commercial break.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Did you guys hear someone say "WHAT A MANEUVER!" in the crowd? :lmao


I heard that shit too :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lulz Hercules. That's going to be a complete pile of shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

great match so far


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Match is kinda boring so far.


It's only boring to you 'cause both of them have that methodical, unorthodox style, so it's bound to be a bit slow.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why do they always cut to ads during matches we want to watch but not the crappy ones we don't care about.


I though ppl enjoyed that crap Divas match- :vince5


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

alchecho said:


> This raw has been crap, i am forcing myself to watch it


even after Roman?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> In the ME why wouldn't Rollins get a steel chair, beat the fuck out of Cena and get DQ'd, but straight after the bell rings for the DQ cash in and start the title match straight away. So much logic as always.


BECAUSE IF CENA IS TOO HURT THE REF CANT RING THE BELL DIDNT YOU WATCH LAST WEEK????

This company :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Another Break cmon WWE


:vince$


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why do they always cut to ads during matches we want to watch but not the crappy ones we don't care about.


Because people sit in front of the screen in those matches, lol.

People aren't being sarcastic with their "piss break" posts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Orton, rap for em after this commercial break.


Hardcore gangsta rap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I heard that shit too :lol


Was fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Orton, rap for em after this commercial break.



??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

During a match Cole *During!*
Not AT a match..
*During!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> In the ME why wouldn't Rollins get a steel chair, beat the fuck out of Cena and get DQ'd, but straight after the bell rings for the DQ cash in and start the title match straight away. So much logic as always.


Not necessarily. You outlined what you would do but for all we know Rollins wants to bask in the glory of his ladder match win and carry the briefcase. He has a year so no need to rush. He might actually have a better opportunity 8 months from now...or next week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Orton, rap for em after this commercial break.


Best thing he's ever done.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The ads are getting out of control. It feels like the last 5 minutes of any NFL playoff game.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DAT HERCULES MOVIE LOOKS AWESOME

SUBWAY IS GOOD WHEN NO MEAT TUNA SUBWAY IS GR8

OMG POPEYES AD IS SO RACIST HAHAHAHA

GILETTE IS REALLY GOOD I RECOMMEND IT

FUCK MARRIED AT FIRST SIGHT

IS THIS THE GIRL FROM SKINS IN THE MTV'S FINDING CARTER??

DAWN OF THE PLANET OF THE APES IS AWESOM STR8B FIRE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Hardcore gangsta rap


Yadig.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

If it happened on the WWE app, why show it to TV viewers?

There's no reason to download the app then.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose needs a black tank top. Mah big homie Harper already has the gray tank top on lock, nah meen?



Eulonzo said:


> Did you guys hear someone say "WHAT A MANEUVER!" in the crowd? :lmao


:vince6


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> DAT HERCULES MOVIE LOOKS AWESOME
> 
> SUBWAY IS GOOD WHEN NO MEAT TUNA SUBWAY IS GR8
> 
> ...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck, listening to Jerry try to explain what happened during the commercial break was mind numbing.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

hahahaha Cole


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Staples in the Skull huh. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Buncha crazies in the ring right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good use of weakening the elbow from Orton.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

So...I'm confused. Are the staples actually in his skull or not? Fuck, this is going to be like, "Did Shamus steal Del Rio's Car", isn't it? I'm never going to know what really happened...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They both have creepy, rapey beady eyes but I'd only smash Ambrose.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Match of the night so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice DDT from Ambrose. Took that after his boi, Jake Roberts.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I want this match to end asap, just not into it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ambrose is a tough sonofabitch *


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

God damn, Ambrose just plays his role to perfection. Even his wrestling style plays up to the character he portrays to a fuckin tee. I absolutely love it!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They both have creepy, rapey beady eyes but I'd only smash Ambrose.


To be fair I don't think you'd have a choice with Orton


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Feels so weird when Orton gets called a 'veteran' having seen his debut


It doesn't to me, I remember when he was fresh meat coming at the tail end of the Attitude Era. The guys he's facing in the ring now weren't even out of High School when Randy came on to the scene.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton's face :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Figure Four from Ambrose!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose locks in the figure four with perfection :banderas:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wooooooooooooo. 

Randy's face:lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

All joking aside, I kind of want Ambrose to dress up as Doink the Clown before attacking Rollins at some point. It would seriously make my year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope miz is taking notes how to do a proper figure 4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ambrose is gonna get buried for stealing Miz's finisher.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm not digging this match... it's not bad but it's not doing much for me.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza · 1m

OMG IMAGINE THE LOOK ON DEAN AMBROSE'S FACE IF YOU LEFT HIS PIZZA IN THE OVEN TOO LONG #AMBROSEvsORTON #RAW

:lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Figure four is just such a dumb move.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair I don't think you'd have a choice with Orton


Yeah. I forgot to add the word 'willingly'.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The figure four is a tribute to Bret Hart.

:jbl

Wow, just wow.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

So I leave in 2010 when everyone liked Orton, but now that I come back to wrestling all the smarks hate him.... what happened?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> RAW has been pretty good actually and the crowd is good.


Nah, it's been trash to me. Turned it off as soon as Orton came out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*You see that Miz!? That's how you apply the move correctly.*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DEAN GOT THAT RENEE YOUNG PUSSY LIKE WOOOOOO


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes JBL, he's doing the figure four out of respect for Bret Hart.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF
:ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Figure 4 "in respect to Bret Hart"? :jbl
:kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

lol wtf?

Botch?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

botch?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

nice botch


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao What the...?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF was that? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SUP, BOTCHAMANIA.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

somebody fucked up


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> The figure four is a tribute to Bret Hart.
> 
> :jbl
> 
> Wow, just wow.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Botch


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What was Orton doing?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

DAT BOTCH


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Difference is his favs will be pushed, mine is actively having any bit of overness he's managed to garner being yanked away from a feud he's already going to lose.
> 
> I'm dipping out, this RAW is trash and the crowd is crappy.
> 
> Bunch of rehashed matches and shit. No thanks.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

lol ambrotch


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Didn't even notice the botch what happened?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL knows Bret's finisher was the Sharpshooter, right?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Legend Killer Pose :banderas


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Way not to throw the dropkick Randy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cringe.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol botch


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hope miz is taking notes how to do a proper figure 4



How dare you disrespect GOAT? He main evented WM for Petes sake!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Ambrose is gonna get buried for stealing Miz's finisher.


Ambrose Redeemed that move.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who fucked up? I missed it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ouch, that didn't look good at all, it's as if magically bounced off Orton.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This performance from Dean reminds me of DDP in 97 when he would sell the rib injury.  

And trust me, I mean that as a huge compliment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did Orton forget to turn around on that botch ha
he made ambrose look bad


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Ambrose is cray cray


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dean is doing the "crazy eyes" lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Botch* :yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh... the fuck just happened?

If they were trying to make it that Orton walked away from where Ambrose was gonna land, they did a terrible job. It looked like a fuck-up.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I THINK Orton was supposed to move out of the way there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I doubt the guy jumping off the rope doesn't botch it. Oh Randy. Strike 3 buddy.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Chairs fuck yeah. Match just got good


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

toss ALL the chairs!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Dean gone crazy :


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

evilshade said:


> lol ambrotch


Randy was supposed to dropkick him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Psycho Ambrose :banderas


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

1. Randy no sell (figure four)
2. Respect to Bret hart?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> So I leave in 2010 when everyone liked Orton, but now that I come back to wrestling all the smarks hate him.... what happened?


new generation of viewers.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, WEE GODDESS SAHM EXPLICIT AMBROSE VIOLENCE, MYGULL!!! :jbl


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*FUCK HIM UP AMBROSE!!!! :mark:*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ambrose goin all alicia fox..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

C'mon Ambrose!


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nah, it's been trash to me. Turned it off as soon as Orton came out.


To be honest so do I everytime I see swagger, sorry


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

I thought maybe orton was suppose to hit the rko. but i don't know it was shit tastic either way


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JC00 said:


>


At least for the time being Swagger is more over than Cesaro's managed since Mania thanks to Swagger's gimmick and Colter's speaking, so...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Just imagine a dean / orton night out, all that coke and meth and marijuana


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Former face of the franchise botching lolol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Referee only starting the count :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> To be honest so do I everytime I see swagger, sorry


Aww, you dun fucked up now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is damn good match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Randy was supposed to dropkick him.


So it's Randy Botchton? :troll


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the pacing of this match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Did King lose over 40 years of wrestling knowledge? Or does he just like acting like a complete idiot these days?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great fucking match. 

Ambrose fucking rules.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is a PPV quality shit right here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Geeze, you people mark the hardest for a botched move.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO at the 2 sign. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yassss Orton!!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn you Orton.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow what a match!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Boooooooooooooo fuck this shit!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you kidding me they made Ambrose do the job
SMH


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Has rusev loss a match yet?


He was runner up in the battle royal for slot in MITB WWEWHC match. this makes me think that he's not a A level superstar, and basically jobbed to Reigns. Yet they still trying to build him up as a monster. Not working for me.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jobber Ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton won clean, wtf :mark:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking Orton.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fucking bullshit. Did they really have to beat Ambrose clean?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Orton didn't need that win at all


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Great match with two wrestlers worth watching


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This was a ppv worthy match :clap


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Decent match. I'm surprised they gave Orton a clean win.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay Orton finally wins something.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Someone needs to tell the "Push Ziggler" girl that we get it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match by the end.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

DAT RKO DOE. DAYUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> This is a PPV quality shit right here.


I was just thinking that. Killer match.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I really liked that match, although I would understand why some people might not.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Clean win? :lmao to anyone saying Ambrose was on equal footing with Rollins... and especially Reigns.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Match of the night, this is PPV level


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Ending was cool, doe.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

"Let's go back to where this thing turned around."

Doesn't show the botch. lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome match!


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat randy rton2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Very great match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#Mark said:


> Fucking bullshit. Did they really have to beat Ambrose clean?


Orton targeted his shoulder all match.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> This is a PPV quality shit right here.


It truly was. I'm glad there was no interference from Seth. This match needed to stand alone.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, a clean win. I thought they seriously were pushing all members of the shield, but yea Reigns and Rollins are getting pushed much more.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> "Let's go back to where this thing turned around."
> 
> Doesn't show the botch. lol


I want to see it! Missed it, fml.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice match. Some good ones so far tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

No one's allowed to be more over than Reigns


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

So kofi kingston beats orton but ambrose jobs? WTF WWE


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Match picked up at least. Shocked that Orton won clean(ish)


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shit booking; the guy who's been pushed for 12 years needed another win? really? Wrestle Mania 50 will be headlined by Cena and Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That up and comer Orton. :ti


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Match is kinda boring so far.


What did you expect with the most boring wrestler ever in it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Great match, but wanted Ambrose to get the win *


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sandow bout to troll and come out to Bret's music :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ambrose didn't get buried there. I know that word gets thrown around every time someone loses. He looked pretty good against one of the biggest stars in the company. Building...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dem boos.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And here's Supercunt.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Cena you look like such a twat carrying the belts like that


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Eater of Pushes rears his ugly head!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose not winning again I see.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is this prick wearing the titles like that???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton needed the win for when he faces Reigns at SS


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Renee! :bigphil


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If Randall and Dean-O can continue to have matches like that, I'm all for them having a feud while Ambrose continues his with Seth. bama


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Orton should win clean. Ambrose did not job. A midcarder losing clean to a multiple time world champion is not jobbing. To put up as good of a fight as he did says a lot about Ambrose.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is a goof


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, good match but they definitely look at Ambrose as the weakest of the Shield members.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Ambrose didn't get buried there. I know that word gets thrown around every time someone loses. He looked pretty good against one of the biggest stars in the company. Building...


I know right, fantastic match and the right man won.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Renee :yum:

Cena as champ fpalm


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Look, Ambrose is my favorite guy active in the WWE right now, but Orton is supposed to be challenging for the WWEWHC at the next PPV, and is the kayfabe favorite to win. He SHOULD have lost that match clean.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Can wave goodbye to the hopes of an Ambrose/Rollins feud. Good match, but a clean win for Orton pickles me.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RENEE "YOUNG" PAQUETTE :mark: :mark:

Renee bébé tu nous manques


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate wrestling fans using the word 'job' when the match doesn't call for it.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Super Cena and soon Super Reigns


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Did King lose over 40 years of wrestling knowledge? Or does he just like acting like a complete idiot these days?


:lmao


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

cena is going to bury roman so badly


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

To be honest, RKO did need a clean win. Orton has been kind of irrelevant lately and while I don't like the outcome, Orton did need this win, especially after such a great match like that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John Cena....luck....seriously :side:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOLMES


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Renee is beyond adorable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*In triple h talk* "AW SHEEET, HE JUST CALLED YOU HOMES BAK BRUH."


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> I really liked that match, although I would understand why some people might not.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I know everyone loves to say how intense and bad ass Reigns is but he just comes off pitifully awkward and a try hard for me


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, ever since you've been in the WWE, I've stopped watching for long stretches like 3 times.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Reigns with that smoothness :banderas

Homes


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

There needs to be more heels winning clean vs non jobbers on the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, good match but they definitely look at Ambrose as the weakest of the Shield members.


Yeah, I'm surprised Ambrose lost clean, tbh.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If they haven't made one singular belt by now they are not going to and end up splitting them sometime down the road.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I want my 2.50 back from this free week wwe.com crap! Paying for my subscription and people get it for free? psh!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Molfino said:


> Can wave goodbye to the hopes of an Ambrose/Rollins feud. Good match, but a clean win for Orton pickles me.


the feud is still happening.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:cena3 is gonna :buried :reigns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Molfino said:


> Can wave goodbye to the hopes of an Ambrose/Rollins feud. Good match, but a clean win for Orton pickles me.


Why would the Rollins/Ambrose feud end because one of the guys in the ppv main event beat him? If the match is clean, odds are Cena's going to beat Rollins. Rollins and Ambrose are still going to feud.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reigns :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Haven't really watched Raw in a month but turned on my stream to see Orton and Ambrose in the ring so I decided to stick around and watch it. Good match and I can't complain about the finish because I'm always pro Orton. rton2



jcmmnx said:


> Shit booking; the guy who's been pushed for 12 years needed another win? really? Wrestle Mania 50 will be headlined by Cena and Orton.


If you want to remain credible, you have to win at some point too. I'm surprised it was clean but I don't remember the last time Randy won a match since the week before Payback in that tag match with Batista against Rhodes Brothers.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Orton hasn't won anything since forever so its ok.

tittymaster still over as hell, that match was a very easy 8.5/10 

I really wished orton heeled the crowd up a little more, it is the only time he gets a reaction


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns/Cena going at each other now? Lesnar don't wanna work extra days after Summerslam so is now Cena vs Reigns at SummerSlam?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Match of the night, this is PPV level


Tbh, match of the night isn't saying much. But good match for sure


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Renee has Reigns and Cena to her left and right.

The thirst is quenched. :ass


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns needs a high top fade with sideburns.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I hate wrestling fans using the word 'job' when the match doesn't call for it.


He needs more wins though. Reigns wins every week as does Rollins. Ambrose doesn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I hate wrestling fans using the word 'job' when the match doesn't call for it.


All job means it putting over another wrestler. It doenst have to be a squash.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SP103 said:


> If they haven't made one singular belt by now they are not going to and end up splitting them sometime down the road.


After Summerslam they'll make it one belt when they change the logo, I imagine.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

El Capitano said:


> I know everyone loves to say how intense and bad ass Reigns is but he just comes off pitifully awkward and a try hard for me


I wouldn't say he's _overall_ awkward, however his promo ability is.

I didn't mind his promo mostly due to the crowd and the Cena comment, and of course him bitching out Kane on the mic and physically, but yeah he is awkward. Keep him as the silent guy, who talks once in a while.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Redzero said:


> :cena3 is gonna :buried :reigns


I don't know..I can't see that happening. I think Reigns is going to shock the world.
Well, the wrestling world.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Scrafty said:


> To be honest, RKO did need a clean win. Orton has been kind of irrelevant lately and while I don't like the outcome, Orton did need this win, especially after such a great match like that.


Agree completely. Randy did need the win for his credibility and a clean one at that.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Did King lose over 40 years of wrestling knowledge? Or does he just like acting like a complete idiot these days?


I heard his dumb ass refer to rvd as "this young man" earlier. wtf king


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

IDK I DONT FEEL GRACELAND

YURK DIS MCDONALD BURGER LOOKS SO FAKE LMAO

WOW THE GIRLFROM DAT EXTRA AD LOOKS STUNNING

PRETZEL BURGER :jay2

CIGARETTES ARE BULLIES FIGHT THE HATE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Huge budget cuts who the hell is that band and song
they are really scrapping the barrel now


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> He needs more wins though. Reigns wins every week as does Rollins. Ambrose doesn't.


Ambrose was up against a former Champion, going into main event at the next PPV. Ambrose was never winning the match.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Jungle is a great song.*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango looking like Heaven rn


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena hasn't won a singles match at Summerslam since 2007, wow.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

My Name It's Finlay and I love to Shield


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fandango :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Who cares if Orton beat Ambrose it wasn't a burial by any means it was a hard fought match that could have gone both ways and it made both superstars look strong also Orton has lost a bit of credibility lately with all his losses so he could use the win going into battleground. Besides the match was good lets just appreciate that.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Ambrose didn't get buried there. I know that word gets thrown around every time someone loses. He looked pretty good against one of the biggest stars in the company. Building...


Agreed, plus he was still selling the shoulder injury from MITB.

It's a shame that many people nowadays only care about the result of the match, rather than the quality of the match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao What the hell is Fandango doing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised Ambrose lost clean, tbh.


Yeah, don't get me wrong, it was a good match and probably be MOTN.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The 2 guys behind Fandango :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Two of the...principles? WTF does that mean?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Curtis, Dean Ambrose, Randy Orton. This must be the "Date Rape" Block of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Ambrose didn't get buried there. I know that word gets thrown around every time someone loses. He looked pretty good against one of the biggest stars in the company. Building...


Thank you for some logic. Jesus. You f'ers are too quick to go to the "burial" card. This isn't sports where wins and losses are everything. Fact is Orton is a top 2-3 guy in the company whether you like him or not. That was an awesome performance by both guys.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

That fucking Ziggler pop...

#PUSHZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fandango on the announce table! Show those chittering buffoons how it's done!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ziggler vs. ADR :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO REACTION FOR ADR AS USUAL

A BIG REACTION FOR ZIGGLER AS USUAL.

This should be a good match though.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Ziggler vs. ADR?

This can't end well for the Show Off.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh damn that pop for Ziggler :banderas: This is the real charisma. 

Shame he's stuck in such a shitty feud with Fandango


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dolph is hype!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Empress said:


> Agree completely. Randy did need the win for his credibility and a clean one at that.


All they had to do is this.

Have Rollins music play, make Ambrose look over at the stage, then when Ambrose looks back at Orton he is hit with the RKO for the loss.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

inb4anotherconcussion


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fandango be like....


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

John Cooley likes Fandango also.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fandango talking about himself in third person love it :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler is so over.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lol Fandango*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ziggler better win.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Cena hasn't won a singles match at Summerslam since 2007, wow.


Wow, really? :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Lurkers, Lurkers Everywhere, come on join the chat, you won't regret it.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

"Fandango could care less" 

Fandango didn't learn English, evidently.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So Reigns and Rollins in the title picture. Ambrose taking the clean pin to Orton in the first half hour of 9 o'clock.

Well pretty clear Vince and HHH are not high on Ambrose.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jarsy1 said:


> Super Cena and soon Super Reigns


Soon? You can buy one now


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dat Spot :lol


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Fandango tryna be sultry - doesn't translate well on commentary lol.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, look. It's Ziggler vs ADR part 217


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fandango sounds exactly how I expect a serial rapist to sound like


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fandango on commentary :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice enzuigiri.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Two of the best workers the company has going at it... And they're talking about what girl Fandango likes better


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong, it was a good match and probably be MOTN.


Damn right.(Y)


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh my. Fandango is great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He makes me so fucking uncomfortable :lmao
I can't with this GHB bastard. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I know we use to draw the comparison, but I'm sorry, Disco Inferno was far more interesting than Fandango. Get this guy off my TV.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope Fandango talks about how he loves triangles again. The man just digs geometry.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Ziggler better win.


Fandango's out there, therefore he's going to lose and it sucks.

Then again, if he was in the IC title battle royal, he probably would've lost that too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO FANDANGO IS AWESOME ON COMMENTARY!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I honestly have no reason to get into Del Rio anymore. I've lost all respect for him as a performer and just as a person in general.

I mean the whole "I'm going to leave once my contract is over with" thing was just stupid, and he shouldn't be mad about where he's at in this stage of his career because of that, he's never really made any effort to improve on the obvious weaknesses he's had, he's had some great matches but he's had a huge tendency to be repetitive, he's a piece of shit for some of the crap he pulled with Sin Cara, and quite frankly I just can't respect a guy who achieved as much as he did, after doing absolutely nothing to deserve any of it. 

Fuck this guy. It's amazing how I've gone to actually defending him and claiming people were too hard on him to absolutely hating everything about him.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fandango :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Fandango wants to bag both girls. Immediately in my fav 5 *


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How nice of the WWE to finally give Birdo a new shirt instead of having him wear his babyface one for the umpteenth time in a row despite him having been a heel for a whole year now.

Fanny on commentary = lel. Would kill to hear him say that the three stooges of commentary aren't even real journalisms. :tyson


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Fandango needs to speak louder.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango hasn't been getting any from Layla in a few days


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCK. That was sick.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That reverse suplex!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sooo no commentary on the match?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fandango is still the man.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fandango wishes he had half the talent of Val Venis


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> I hope Fandango talks about how he loves triangles again. The man just digs geometry.


Love rectangles brother.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

These guys have such great chemistry it's unreal and yet the WWE refuse to build a feud around them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JuxGiant said:


> Fandango needs to speak louder.


No it works for him. He's like the creepy guy whispering in your ear right before something terrible happens.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Fandango is better than Lawler, he is totally trolling them :troll


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is the worst commentary since Paige and that blonde black woman.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Fonz of the WWE. 
Oh my god :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEYYYYYYYY.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;36464738 said:


> *Fandango wants to bag both girls. Immediately in my fav 5 *


Who's that woman on the right in your avatar? looks so familiar. Also people i doubt Ambrose is getting burried, he better not be or else i will have to kick triple H's ass.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler kiss Summmer, Fanboy vs Ziggler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can they fire JBL or King and just get Fandango on commentary.

Why would the music person put on Fandangos music during a match?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Speak up Fandango. Jeez can even hear him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler isn't getting a push anytime soon if he's feuding with Fandango. 

Jesus fuck, is he awful on commentary or what


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LMAOOOOO FANDANGO!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHA JBL!!!!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

He doesn't want to blow his cover, guys. THAT MEANS FANDANGO IS UNDER COVER!

I'd watch that show, TBH. Fandango is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking best :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Fonz reference! Love it!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Fandango is the Fonz. 

He's the moment WWE jumped the fucking shark!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol this is awesome!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao this fucking guy


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why would the Rollins/Ambrose feud end because one of the guys in the ppv main event beat him? If the match is clean, odds are Cena's going to beat Rollins. Rollins and Ambrose are still going to feud.


Rollins has the briefcase, which means he's almost sure to be champion in the coming months, Bad move from WWE if they are gonna have Rollins feud with Ambrose while Ambrose is losing. They are taking everything away from Ambrose going down this route and it is just gonna make for a stale predictable feud. 

Unless Orton is winning at Battleground, this is terrible booking on WWE's part. Yes, Orton needs to be viable, but if they are wanting to put the belt on Rollins, Ambrose needs to be viable during their feud. 

Simple solution to that would be to have them win separate matches, not put them against each other and have one winning clean, theres a full roster full of superstars back there that could give them both a great match and do more for the company, it's lazy booking by WWE.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fandango with dem moves :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO. That emotionless Fonz impression. That was fucking hilariousm


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL :jbl


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

camera not filming ffs


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler the Jobber doing what he does best... LOSE! :ziggler2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ziggler deserves better than this trash.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
:booklel
:maury
:ti
:Jordan
WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's still dancing :lmao


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

so I guess Ziggler was gay for 5 secs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lol he's giving Cole a lap dance. Come on Cole! Get on the table you fruity bastard!*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's remarkable how unover Del Rio is. The crowd doesn't even bother booing when he beats a fan-favorite.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Del Rio winner the IC belt or USA belt soon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, Del Rio's getting ANOTHER US Title opportunity? Didn't he just lose on SD?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

fucking lot of shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ADR vs Sheamus for the 400th time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JBL's going to have to burn that hat.

And Sheamus vs. ADR again. Because.......well at this point it's not new anywhere.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh why can't they ever let Ziggler beat ADR? And fuck this fandango shite.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao F U Ziggler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Fandango!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fandango is amazing


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *This is the worst commentary since Paige and that blonde black woman.*


:lmao


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

SHIT THAT WAS ACTUALLY REALLY FUNNY HAHAHAH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> Fandango is the Fonz.
> 
> He's the moment WWE jumped the fucking shark!


They jumped the shark about 10 years ago.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Dammit, I wish wrestlers weren't so easily distracted by theme music.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lmfao wtf


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking stupid fucking cunts. Just fuck off and die Del Rio you useless piece of overpushed Mexican shit cunt. Fuck this constant Ziggler jobbing. How over does the guy have to fucking be before they do anything with him. Fuck off.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Again :lol :LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Same old Fandango distraction shite. We got rid of comedy characters now get rid of dancers


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ADR/Sheamus again :/


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Why would Ziggler be distracted by Dango's gyrating pelvis?

And LOL Dango with that JBL lap dance.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You'd think after threatening to buttfuck Grandmaster Sexay in a shower, Bradshaw would be OK with a man shuffling his ass in front of him. 8*D

"WE GOT US A TWERKING BADONKADONK, MYGULL!" :jbl


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Dude be like......you mad? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HE'S THE BEST.
Oh my god :lmao
Lawler's mesmerized.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I think The Fonz, I mean Fandango has the hots for Dolph Ziggler. 


I think they turned him gay.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy shit, I just thought of something. Who can I give all of my money to so they can remake Silk Stockings with Fandango?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Fandango really giving JBL a table dance.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango is everything. Love this guy


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STARFUCKINDUST :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL is gonna tie Fandango up in the shower.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow I hate Cody Rhodes now


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

StarDust!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Did anyone else catch the CZW chant Ambrose got during his match with Orton?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now the Dust Brothers. The Date Rape Block goes into the second half-hour.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fandango lapdacing for the 3 stooges.

Honestly, I can't breathe :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better get that rape whistle ready when Fandango is around.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WF Members vs. Lurkers has happened more than ADR vs. Sheamus


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cody is actually pretty good as Stardust


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

stardust

shouts out to the smarkbusters


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

da wig!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Stardust is terrifying and I still can't decide how I feel about it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Ahhhh not this fucker... It's Pixiedust...*


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> I honestly have no reason to get into Del Rio anymore. I've lost all respect for him as a performer and just as a person in general.
> 
> I mean the whole "I'm going to leave once my contract is over with" thing was just stupid, and he shouldn't be mad about where he's at in this stage of his career because of that, he's never really made any effort to improve on the obvious weaknesses he's had, he's had some great matches but he's had a huge tendency to be repetitive, he's a piece of shit for some of the crap he pulled with Sin Cara, and quite frankly I just can't respect a guy who achieved as much as he did, after doing absolutely nothing to deserve any of it.
> 
> Fuck this guy. It's amazing how I've gone to actually defending him and claiming people were too hard on him to absolutely hating everything about him.


I don't know, that top rope reverse suplex was sick. the maneuver where he caught ziggler in the curtain was sick. 
I admitt Del Rio had a very boring run as champion, but they forced him on us too early the first time around, and secondly, Big show is juts not a good person for Championship feuds. In the midcard, Del rio is number one in my book, next to Ziggler. 



And Fandango was hilarious just now. Yeah he was talking low, but my tv is blasting, and he was on point. 


"Time for me toooo cut iiiinn ..." 

*Dies


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

If JR was on commentary, Vince would have had Fandango sit on his lap as a rib.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Stardust been smoking RVD's weed.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Umm, What the hell? Really, Fandango?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Dusty Rhodes should be so ashamed right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

goldust lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody reminds me of Frank Gorshin in Batman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Goldust finally going to wear the wig. About time!!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Weren't these guys supposed to feud with each other?

And so Cody, is the money you're getting for this worth it?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I really want some of their pot


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao Stardust been smoking RVD's weed.


Swagger's and Hardy's Combined as well


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The wig is back


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This night is full of the luls


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok so is russo back or something
WTF is going on


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

That promo. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

₵A$H®;36464738 said:


> *Fandango wants to bag both girls. Immediately in my fav 5 *


He probably has already.

So that means :ziggler2 is having :fandango's sloppy seconds.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sandow time :maury


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Hey...."


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cody is going all in as Stardust.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stardust The Future


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Oh my fucking God. 
Rhodes promo

fpalm Oh my fucking God
Jericho/Miz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cody Rhodes does his gimmicks very well.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


Asses to Asses, Dust to Dust


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


dis actually awesome


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


Two brothers dressed in gold make up who didn't really know each other that well growing up rubbing their asses against each other going to the ring in front of god knows how many people watching from the arena and at home?

Yea no, it would be awkward as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Weren't these guys supposed to feud with each other?
> 
> And so Cody, is the money you're getting for this worth it?


I guess be a joke gimmick is better than no paycheck.

Is it better to make good money in the WWE and be a joke or be a top star in TNA and make 1/3 of what he makes in the WWE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Empress said:


> Cody is going all in as Stardust.


Balls deep apparently..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


:side:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Rhodes Brothers Dust to Dust = Lulz.

This has definitely been the most entertaining that Cody's been since his Undashing days, even though his contact lenses make him look creepy as fuck.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll say it- I love this goldust/stardust pairing.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dust to Faces
Dust to Asses
Dust to Eyes
The Stars will collide and a stardust will be born.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao Oh my fucking God.
> Rhodes promo
> 
> fpalm Oh my fucking God
> Jericho/Miz


Yup. You know Bray is going to interfere in that match anyway.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


They are not gay, that's something I would expect some gay acting wrestlers would do, like Billy & Chucky, or Darren Young and Fandango.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Sandow coming out as Bret.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Balls deep apparently..



No other way


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Eh , Orton :fpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Calling it now: The Intellectual Heartbreaker of the Masses: Damien Sandow!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see Damien Michaels come in and lock the sharpshooter on Bret Hart.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Wow, really? :lmao


Can't be true!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> Two brothers dressed in gold make up who didn't really know each other that well growing up rubbing their asses against each other going to the ring in front of god knows how many people watching from the arena and at home?
> 
> *Yea no, it would be awkward as fuck.*


As opposed to the promo we just watched.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

JBL was pleased with Fandango he just doesnt admit it on tv


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why can't the Rhodes do the ass to ass thing the Funkadactyles do upon entering the ring? It would be fucking hilarious*


BOOK IT.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool, a new Scorpion Kin...I mean Hercules movie.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Sandow coming out as Bret.


He better.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> ADR vs Sheamus for the 400th time.


This is how I imagine the creative team comes up with feuds for Sheamus

"hmmm let's see. Christian? Still injured. Del Rio? Book it"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sting gonna debut tonight to promote the Monday Night Wars show that debuts tonight after Raw :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> These guys have such great chemistry it's unreal and yet the WWE refuse to build a feud around them


You can't build a feud around two guys with uninteresting personalities unless you want another Sheamus/Christian feud that is.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Layla


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> Eh , Orton :fpalm


nice fuck up by botchrose


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ziggler ftw


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Fandango might be a child molester.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandaaaangooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

lord this is so cringeworthy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> fpalm Oh my fucking God
> Jericho/Miz


*From the live event it said they had a great match, so you never know.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn Layla, giving me dem feelings.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Eh , Orton :fpalm


 "Hey, You here, hi" :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Words can't describe how bad Laylas acting just was


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fandango so bi-sexual


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fandango is going to be saying HELLO LADIES soon.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Layla is by far the hottest diva on the roster.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, good. For a second there I got scared that Layla was actually watching the show and heard Fandango say shit about wanting both of them on commentary. Crisis averted, guys. We can move on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Curtis, the only man who's lips taste like GHB.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Fandango is creepy, lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fandango is the ultimate player


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

GAWWL SUMMER kada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fandango gon have a 3sum tonight.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Summer Rae!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The acting is so fucking terrible


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury

Russo is back


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

God, Layla has the worst voice ever.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE keeps it confusing with Fandango.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Stardust & Goldust is awesome in my opinion. Can't wait until they split and fued, hopefully Cody can add a darker side to the character aswell.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does his face look so swollen?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Summer looked real hot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fandango is a pimp!

And now......Here is the Hitman!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Fandango is the fuckin man!!!!!! OMFG!*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I hope Bret isn't just here to plug the WWE network.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Lawler knew he had a promo, and he decided to wear _that_ shirt? fpalm


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Layla, would bang.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I still have a lot of respect for Jerry after that night. Just for coming back alone. Just amazing.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

this is like porn quality camera work good lord


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My dog Fandango! Finally getting into what his character should have been last freaking year!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder if King hit on the 16 year old girl on the register at the Hot Topic he bought that shirt at. :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

God had nothing to do with it. If he did then it never would have happened in the first place.
Also if you died would "God" not have cared?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Bret and Jerry hated each other twenty years ago? Those were the days, lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dear god that pop


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

p862011 said:


> nice fuck up by botchrose


That wasn't ambroses fault, it was Ortons. Orton was suppose to drop kick ambrose.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

DAT POP! BRET!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Fandango gon have a 3sum tonight.


It will be him, Dolph Ziggler, and John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would mark out if this angle sees Fanny become Dirty Curty again.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lawler's shirt


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret "Hitman" Hart!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bret Hart>Hulk Hogan


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I have to put this on mute. Bret is fucking awful.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol at that fandango segment.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bret the GOAT. :mark:


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Sandow's still coming out. Probably as HBK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cue Damien Michaels in 3...2....1*


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been watching the first year of Raw lately. When Bret just walked through the curtain I legit thought, "Who's that old guy?"


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Zero fucks given. He's just coming back to stroke his enormous ego. 

Get off my TV, Canada Dry.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Bret to be interrupted by Sandow. plzplzplz


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

best part of raw tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bret to deliver a 1997-like promo. Would mark the fuck out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bret just has such a naturally sad face 
Or as I like to call it, permanent bitch face. I have it. It sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aid180 said:


> I wonder if King hit on the 16 year old girl on the register at the Hot Topic he bought that shirt at. :side:


OH come on 16 is too old for Jerry.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sandown as HBK?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bret forget about 1997 for fuck sake


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Love Bret


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just an FYI everyone. When your 50 years old (and not doing professional wrestling or some job REQUIRING it)-Cut your fucking hair and don't have a ponytail. Otherwise when you go to McDonalds everyone will be googling local sex offender pictures to see what level you are.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

No thanks


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Dat gray hair... Buy some 'Just For Men' Bret...*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bret killing it on the mic tonight.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Here comes Sandow.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Bret,the Sandow hart!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bret looks and sounds a lot better than he has the last few times he was there.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YESSSSSSSS :maury


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damien Hart.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo Sandow  :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looooool!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damien Hart


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Eat
Sleep
Subtly mention the screwjob
Repeat


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandow :lmao


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL SANDOW


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Eh , Orton :fpalm


Yeah right. Even if it was Orton's fault Ambrose could've easily saved it by just doing a clothesline or something. Ambrose made it look silly by just dropping down.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sandow is a mess lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JuxGiant said:


> Bret to be interrupted by Sandow. plzplzplz


As HBK would be EPIC

OH even better its as Bret Hart hah


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Pretty good promo by Bret


Here come damien sandow


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here go :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I knew it, I fucking knew it :lol


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

oh what a suprise here comes damien sandwhich


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sandow, LMFAO.

Someone on the forums called it! Where is that post :ti


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeeeeessssss, Sandow is the best.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao.... I fucking can't do this.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This clown


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm No. Oh Damien no.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

I literally lmfao at sandow


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE blew it, they should have had Sandow come out as HBK, Owen, or Goldberg.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien "The Shitman" San-Hart :lel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Where are Sandow's glasses? He needs his sunglasses!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Lord they did it, Sandow is going to job to a 50 year old Bret Hart, this just gets more and more crazy each time. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao ahahahahaha*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Oh....Oh goodness Sandow...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:maury fucking Sandow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bret The Hitman Stan Hart?!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandow should've came out as the Anvil


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BRET THE HITMAN SANDHART :LOL

Dat wig doe.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

should've came out as HBK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Sandow implying the screw job was a work ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

He comes out as Bret Hart fpalm He should have been Michaels, they missed a great opportunity


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

IT WAS A WORK

HOLY SHIT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandow going in


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandhart!!! :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Poor Sandow :lol

He does at least put 100% effort into the shit he's been given. :clap


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

roflroflrofl this is too much :lol:lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Sandow :maury


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

The heat is so weak for Sanhart.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have made him be Michaels.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously. Sandow is THE BEST. This gimmick would be amazing if they would actually let Sandow win matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Bret just has such a naturally sad face
> Or as I like to call it, permanent bitch face. I have it. It sucks.


GIRL, YOU FINE!



Guwop said:


> Layla


is fine.



TripleG said:


> Remember when Bret and Jerry hated each other twenty years ago? Those were the days, lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Bret The Hitman Stan Hart?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao



That's "Sandhart"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*He's such a jobber now. Lmao Jeeeesus :maury*


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DAT PUNCH


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Punching was. :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandow Bring in the Ratingz


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Sandow deserved every piece of that KO!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three hours folks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Isn't that Ambrose's leather jacket? :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JuxGiant said:


> The heat is so weak for Sanhart.


He was getting some pretty good boo's there, you have your tv volume down?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Uh, did Bret have more to say? It seemed like he was confused as to why the music hit...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> WWE blew it, they should have had Sandow come out as HBK, Owen, or Goldberg.


If he came out as Owen, I would legit never watch this shit ever again.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Pretty good segment. Bret sounded great tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My wife's hit me harder than that for forgetting the styrofoam cup with her Iced Coffee.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here comes Sheamus to beat his 18 second record :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the smile, shadow made hart look great there


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This would have been funnier if Sandow didn't come out as Bret Hart.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Too many limes :mark:

Too many limes :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They just admitted the screwjob was a work
Are you fuckers asleep?
:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheamus pulling a Cena and stealing someone else spotlight.

If they really want to make this match work they need to have sandow put Sheamus in the sharp shooter and have the bell ring without Sheamus tapping out.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Originally Posted by Amber B View Post
Bret just has such a naturally sad face 
Or as I like to call it, permanent bitch face. I have it. It sucks.

hes had like 2 strokes


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> WWE blew it, they should have had Sandow come out as HBK, Owen, or Goldberg.


Owen? 2edgy4me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bret cut that promo pretty well.

Punch Sheamus :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck Seamus.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh god Fella is here fpalm I'm off to bed


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welp, Sheamus wins.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gold, gold.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guwop said:


> should've came out as HBK


Aww sheet. That would of made my night :lmao

Nice avator, btw. Love my dude Nerlens.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I was hoping for a Sheamus heel turn there...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He gonna get whoop by Sheamus


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck sheamus trying to leech on Bret.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Where are Sandow's glasses? He needs his sunglasses!


:mark: If i knew how to green rep i would ...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandhart needs to lock in the sharpshooter


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandow looks dead in the eyesm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, I would rather he have jobbed to Hart than Ginger Chena.. fpalm


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Sheamus gets Del Rio like reactions from the crowd. No one gives a fuck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow's things to do on Raw the last couple of weeks:

Arrive
Get massive heat
Job
Leave


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am actually loving the Sandow segments. I wasn't a fan before, but this is hilarious. Now I want to see him pushed.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> WWE blew it, they should have had Sandow come out as Goldberg.


*This would've been so fuckin epic hearing Goldberg's theme :bow*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:Jordan

SANDOW wit dat :buried


HHH and Vince HAVE TO PUSH HIM now

:trips3
:vince5


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Sheamus gets Del Rio like reactions from the crowd. No one gives a fuck.


clean your ears out


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Sandow actually said that the screwjob was a work.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> If he came out as Owen, I would legit never watch this shit ever again.


Luckily for you it would never happen, so you will have to continue to watch this shit forever.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Alright. Who do you guys have in this match?


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

god damn i would have marked out like an 8yr old if bret slapped the sharp shooter on sandow :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow is getting so buried that it feels like a push


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Crowd hasn't been too great. Toronto > Montreal. Amirite?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> :mark: If i knew how to green rep i would ...


click on the scales on their post.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Pretending it was a screwjob", "Talking has never been your strong suit"

Sandow the GOAT!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

When there's a good segment to be had cena and Sheamus aren't too far behind to leech onto it and suck the life out of it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Sandow Screwjob continues to Run Wild


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> :mark: If i knew how to green rep i would ...


click on the little scale below rep number.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I feel as though we've seen this Sandow gimmick before already...kind of like Heath Slaters lose to every legend gimmick...but instead of Sandow losing to them or whatever he dresses up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

roman reigns = shaemus 2.0


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>



Lemme save this to my phone...


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> If JR was on commentary, Vince would have had Fandango sit on his lap as a rib.



OK guys

We gunna have wyatt tonight :? after the y2j and miz match i guess


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Alright. Who do you guys have in this match?


My money is on Sandhart. I'm about to get paiddd!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> If he came out as Owen, I would legit never watch this shit ever again.


I hate it when people threaten to never watch again, because it's almost always bullshit. But I named my kid after Owen Hart, and I 100% agree with this. I was cool with Punk and Heyman making fun of Lawler's heart attack, because I know how much respect Punk has for him and I know that Lawler signed off on it. I'm fine with the Punk/Undertaker storyline, because Paul died of natural causes, and I know that 'Taker would have never signed off on it if Paul wouldn't have been insistent they do the angle. I would never be okay with them mocking the Benoit or Owen tragedies. It is NOT the same thing, and it should never be allowed to happen.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ikarinokami said:


> roman reigns = shaemus 2.0


Except Sheamus is actually decent in the ring.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No way in fuck do they not go for a comedy spot with the Sharpshooter.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lets go sandheart chant


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

100% DEAD CROWD


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sandow getting offense in a match? And against Seamus? The fuck is this


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, on the bright side, they are letting Sandow make a match out of it this time! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Did Lawler just attempt to put Sandow over?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

They are saving the real Bret Hart segment for later right? That can't be it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandow actually getting in offense


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Except Sheamus is actually decent in the ring.


Decent? You mean great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He is doing Bret Harts moves LOL

Oh come on WWE let Sandow put on the sharp shooter and let the ref call the match over.

the writers have gold and they don't even use it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao somebody look at the Digiorno pizza twitter


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sandow is parodying Hart's shitty, robotic match style to perfection. Love it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> roman reigns = shaemus 2.0


How the hell do you figure that?


Roman Reigns = Gothic Undertaker from '97-98 fused with '98 The Rock.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sandow has Charlie Haas' last gimmick


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Crowd's dead.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Sandow is parodying Hart's shitty, robotic match style to perfection. Love it.


:maury


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Why tf cant I save gifs to my iPhone? I mean even my Galaxy could do that


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Goodbye Sandhow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheamus
Wins
Lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol @ JBL: Bret screwed Bret!


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

i actually look forward to sandows segments haha


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And the burial continues


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seamus is completely useless.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This Raw has been abysmal


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL sucks


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"Bret screwed bret" hahahaha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol. Absolute squash :maury*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Those inept retards known as the "Creative" team had pure gold dropped into their hands, and did nothing with it.

They honestly have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Sandows the reverse Cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JBL :lol



Jarsy1 said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> This Raw has been abysmal



And now we get the miz.

So would that make raw now aMIZmail.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:damn :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did his mom write this? lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz has a fan? Doubtful.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This Miz gimmick is actually going to be amazing :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

JohnCooley said:


> Why tf cant I save gifs to my iPhone? I mean even my Galaxy could do that




You can. You prolly aren't doing it right.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This fucking guy. Liking his new gimmick


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao yep that fan seems legit


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG RENEE JUST SIT ON MY FACE AND LET MY TONGUE DO THE REST


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Miz has fans? :lol


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont hate Miz with a passion anymore.. Is that wrong?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Miz in full on heel mode.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz wrote this letter himself.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> :lmao somebody look at the Digiorno pizza twitter


I would pay to get who ever does this to shadow tweet for me!


> DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza · 8s
> 
> Last time #BretHart wrestled in Montreal, Shawn Michaels grabbed the belt and ran out like he heard the oven timer going off. #Raw





> Jon Welsh @thejuice45 · 9m
> 
> Pretty sure Alberto Del Rio might get more cheers if he changed his name to Alberto Digiorno @DiGiornoPizza #raw #pizzatweets


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That letter sounds so sincere.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Johnny russo?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Miz has a fan? Doubtful.


He's his own biggest fan. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RUSSO IS BACK


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnny Russo lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao stop fuckin lying Miz. You wrote that letter to yourself you geek.*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

As much as I want to see Jericho tonight, just wish it wasn't against Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz, if that's the moneymaker you might as well go on welfare now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Miz wrote this letter himself.


Nah it was Vince Russos kid.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is doing Bret Harts moves LOL
> 
> Oh come on WWE let Sandow put on the sharp shooter and let the ref call the match over.
> 
> the writers have gold and they don't even use it



nononono

SHEAMUS locks in the sharpshooter or cloverleaf, and the red calls the match, but Sandow doesn't tap

FUCK I GOT SCREWED AGAIN !!!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

"Hollywood" Miz


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Why am I starting to like The Miz?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


>


LOL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that damn sexy Renee


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> And now we get the miz.
> 
> So would that make raw now aMIZmail.


Nice one but Jericho and the Miz can have a good match.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Did The Miz have a big wart or blister on his thumb then lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Miz :mark:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JhnCna619 said:


> You can. You prolly aren't doing it right.



How do I do it? Help me pahaleaze


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is the Miz Tyler Breeze now?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Why didn't Renee interview Miz's fist?


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I like this Miz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We've had Big Johnny, Lil Jimmie and now Little Johnny


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miz promoting a fisting.. watch out Jericho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah it was Vince Russos kid.


Guess I'm not the only one that heard "Johnny Russo" lol.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Did he say "John Russo"? :lel


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

His hand is in position for something else. If you know what I mean.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Johnny' Russo :russo :lmao

Renee :renee :yum: :yum:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, irrevlant Hollywood Miz


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Why am I liking the Miz.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

DiGiorno pizza is disgusting. They need to get off Twitter and fix that recipe of theirs


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Miz promoting a fisting.. watch out Jericho.


Jerichos going to be a rosebud :shocked:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Actually pretty pumped for this match


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Did he say "John Russo"? :lel


*:lmao yes. This Miz might actually be entertaining afterall. Now lets see that ring work.*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

https://twitter.com/ZackRyder/status/486314557938216961

LOL


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

You can't play the Hollywood role doing straight to Netflix and Wal Mart bin movies, Miz.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Little Jimmy + :russo = Jimmy Russo.

:floyd2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it me or the miz was very cool tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Miz gets Tv time and Jericho has to go on the App?

What world is this?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Did Miz say "this face is my livelihood"?

Seinfeld reference?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofsljUAUdlc


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Btw, I fucking love when Sheamus brutalizes his opponent's chest after the 10 count. xD


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah it was Vince Russos kid.


Nah, there was no swerve at the end of the letter.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Little Johnny finds time in between costing Cena cage matches to right Miz letters.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> So Miz gets Tv time and Jericho has to go on the App?
> 
> What world is this?


:HHH2 's world.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I seriously can't believe I'm liking the miz. He's playing this hollywood narcissist actor role pretty damn well.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They mentioned "Wrestlemania Rewind" but not that this week, it's about Punk :


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Desperation.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> DiGiorno pizza is disgusting. They need to get off Twitter and fix that recipe of theirs


Still better than Pizza Slut!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

@DiGiornoPizza
IF YOU'RE WAITING FOR CM PUNK TO COME BACK I WOULDN'T HOLD YOUR BREATH because you can't eat pizza when u do that HAHAHA no seriously 

Fucking hell :maury


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Still better than Pizza Slut!



How dare you disrespect Prince Pizza Hut


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No one gives a damn about any of that irrelevant shit, WWE. Put old Raws on there already you cunts. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jericho's face reminds me of Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It's not RAW is WAR anymore. So the nickname is kind of useless now Chris.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*This better be a good match Miz.*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Xevoz said:


> @DiGiornoPizza
> 
> IF YOU'RE WAITING FOR CM PUNK TO COME BACK I WOULDN'T HOLD YOUR BREATH because you can't eat pizza when u do that HAHAHA no seriously
> 
> ...



:ti That was actually funny


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

That's...a really quiet pop for Jericho...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


> -UNDEAD- said:
> 
> 
> > JBL :lol


more like:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Jericho's face reminds me of Gordon Ramsey.


All he needs to say is THE SCALLOP IS RAW!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat belleh.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

They better not job Jericho to The Miz.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

No King, your favourite word is prepubescent


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Jericho's face reminds me of Gordon Ramsey.












They do look kinda similar.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Its amazing how great Jericho was, considering he jobbed out his last run and hasn't really had much of a development of character but is still widely adored. 

Meanwhile Miz..... silence


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The hell you gonna mention a Z-list Bo Bice? WWE is thirsty as fuck :ti


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He's copying hollywood rock?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I CAME TO PAIGE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Is it me or the miz was very cool tonight?


There's nothing cool about committing gimmick infringement, especially when it's against Adam "'The Snake' Roberts" DeMamp:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The same fucking entrance.fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :HHH2 's world.










Not Yet..








:vince5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Hollywood intro is fucking embarrassing. I get he's a heel, it's supposed to be obnoxious, but god damn.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is the best character Miz has ever done.. idk if that's saying much, but there it is.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> You can't play the Hollywood role doing straight to Netflix and Wal Mart bin movies, Miz.


What? Why not? That's what makes this awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like how Jericho is from Canada when he's in Canada but when he's in America he's no longer Canadian*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah right, as if WWE could afford King James


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Miz looks like a 5th grader with big ass sun glasses on.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

WWE IS SIGNING LEBRON! :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I love miz's new gimmick. How he acts like he's the rock now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The hell you gonna mention a Z-list Bo Bice? WWE is thirsty as fuck :ti


In a world where Miz is a Hollywood star, you take what you can get.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The Miz is a try hard jabroni.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE keep talking about Lebron James , they making that movie with Cena & Lebron watch


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Yeah right, as if WWE could afford King James


I'm sure they can, lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> You can't play the Hollywood role doing straight to Netflix and Wal Mart bin movies, Miz.


That makes it even better.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What that red near Jerichos ear?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

that's a weird spot to bleed from. how that happen?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I like how Jericho is from Canada when he's in Canada but when he's in America he's no longer Canadian*


Well technically he is FROM Canada , and he lives in the US.

So that is how they get around that one, but yes its WWFuckery.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE keep talking about Lebron James , they making that movie with Cena & Lebron watch


Rumors of WWE signing Lebron. :lol

Why even say that? Yeah right.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWE are making budget cuts to sign Lebron.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone should tell Miz not to make his tight designs the same color as his tights, it kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If Miz is pulling a 2003 Rock, then I hope he has a few matches then leave. For good.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Jizz seriously blows, like boring as hell


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE keep talking about Lebron James , they making that movie with Cena & Lebron watch


Lebron to sign with WWE :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> This is the best character Miz has ever done.. idk if that's saying much, but there it is.


Its just a rip off of Dashing Cody Rhodes .


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is awful


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Someone should tell Miz not to make his tight designs the same color as his trunks, it kinda defeats the purpose.


Ha, everytime I see Miz I notice the fake tan on the palm of his hands lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Miz for wearing all black attire and thus accepting that he's generic as fuck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I know Miz is working a heel gimmick and it's supposed to be obnoxious, but I honestly believe WWE think they're mainstream and A-list, which is incredibly sad and quite pathetic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So many funny fuckers in this thread
:booklel

This thread is so many times much better than raw itself
(Y)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> This is awful
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



It just started.....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Lebron to sign with WWE :vince$


Bron to team with the authority with a guaranteed championship in his contract.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Busted his ear


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Does Jericho have a busted eardrum?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho is bleeding from the ear. How?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is Jericho bleeding form the ear, did he listen to Miz's promo with headphones?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Lebron to sign with WWE :vince$


The guy is HUGE. He would be legit lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> What that red near Jerichos ear?


I think that might actually be blood.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I'm sure they can, lol.



Yeah maybe if the let go 90% of the roster.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron to team with the authority with a guaranteed championship in his contract.


:russo

Bro, Great idea.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That guy in the crowd really giving it to the miz hahah


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Didn't LeBron ignore Cena? I'm kinda surprised to hear them still name-dropping him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How the hell you gonna do the same signature move that someone already did earlier in the night when they did it better?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> That guy in the crowd really giving it to the miz hahah


Looks like he cares about the Miz more than Miz's dad.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Yeah maybe if the let go 90% of the roster.


Nah, if they can afford Money Mayweather and Brock Lesnar/Donald Trump I'm sure as hell they can afford "King James" as you refer to him as.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol at that fan that buried the Miz.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Meh, match was way too short.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I know Miz is working a heel gimmick and it's supposed to be obnoxious, but I honestly believe WWE think they're mainstream and A-list, which is incredibly sad and quite pathetic.



:lmao probably


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Figure 4 is the most reversed hold ever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So whoever decided that Miz needed to be Jericho's first opponent needs to be fined. That was boring to say the least.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Marine tapped out in like, 3 seconds.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Didn't LeBron ignore Cena? I'm kinda surprised to hear them still name-dropping him.


They're doing a movie together.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome to Jericho's Kitchen.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> How the hell you gonna do the same signature move that someone already did earlier in the night when they did it better?


I know, right?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Marine just Tapped like a Bitch


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bray Wyatt promo :mark:

Here we go.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Back to jobbing for Miz. Welcome back.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Nah, if they can afford Money Mayweather and Brock Lesnar/Donald Trump I'm sure as hell they can afford "King James" as you refer to him as.



As a full time superstar? Really?


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did Bray just say ring like "wing"?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Looks like he cares about the Miz more than Miz's dad.












Got that right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Okay. Why the fuck does his voice resemble Jeff Hardy's right now? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Back to jobbing for Miz. Welcome back.


Welcome to laying on your back for the pin.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Meh, match was way too short.


*Agreed. Way too short.*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> As a full time superstar? Really?


Why would he be a superstar? If he did come to WWE i'm sure he would have some other role, not as a professional wrestler.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray is a GOAT on the mic.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

INB4 there's a Russo swerve and Wyatt is revealed as a new member of Fozzy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why is Jericho bleeding form the ear, did he listen to Miz's promo with headphones?


Maybe he was wearing an earring?


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Miz was like alright I tapped get the fuck off me this hurts lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bray fucking Wyatt :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho and Wyatt promo...:mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WOULD U PLEACE SHUT THE HELL UP? :jericho2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lion Tamer >>>> Walls of Jericho


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

God damn, Bray doing his promo with the crowd holding up their phones is fucking magical.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wyatt do be just rambling sometimes :ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, Bray Wyatt vs Y2J

Whoever thought of this should get smacked.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VINTAGE Jericho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Why would he be a superstar? If he did come to WWE i'm sure he would have some other role, not as a professional wrestler.



Oh yeah. I figured they mean't full time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Okay. Why the fuck does his voice resemble Jeff Hardy's right now? :lmao


Bray can actually talk, so he doesn't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought it was going to commerical for a sec. Was gonna be extremely pissed.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Sigh


Do you like anything? lel


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well production fucked that up. I swear they have monkeys working in the truck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a weird ending to that segment.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought they were going on a commercial break at first. LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Y2J going to put over Wyatt. Unlike Cena.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Well that was underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

chineman33 said:


> Miz was like alright I tapped get the fuck off me this hurts lol


yup he pushed out it was funny.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that match is so going to overshadow roman reigns


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought it was going to commerical for a sec. Was gonna be extremely pissed.



Wish granted! :vince2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why did the miz lose?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Welcome to laying on your back for the pin.


:ti


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Wyatt is great on the mic but looks so weak when he needs his "family" every time to look dominant.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought it was going to commerical for a sec. Was gonna be extremely pissed.


I honestly think it meant too but they were like "wait wait not yet go back for a second"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a weird ending.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At Wyatt imitating Jericho and Jericho telling him to shut the hell up.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Lion Tamer >>>> Walls of Jericho



I always got shamed for saying this.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

-UNDEAD- said:


> I know, right?


Yeah Miz has been doing the figure four for years now


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Jericho seriously needs to return to wearing pants. Those trunks are not a good look, especially when considering that Jericho is a "Rockstar". At least pants or even jeans would suit his persona.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great segment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought it was going to commerical for a sec. Was gonna be extremely pissed.


I saw that too. I bet the control room was tempted to hit the commercial break.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Wish granted! :vince2


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Give those two a lengthy promo duel. :durant3


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MTVDTH said:


> why did the miz lose?


Why is Miz on the roster...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Bray can actually talk, so he doesn't.


I said "voice". Has nothing to do with the promo.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is such a fucking pussy. "Hey I'm gonna talk shit but when you try to fight me I need my other two partners".


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

so underwhelming, this rivalry is so overhyped


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> why did the miz lose?


*Because... He's The Miz :lol*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hate to see you go, but love to watch you leave


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> Give those two a lengthy promo duel. :durant3


Knowing WWE they'd just go to commercial in the middle of it.

:vince$


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Bray Wyatt is such a fucking pussy. "Hey I'm gonna talk shit but when you try to fight me I need my other two partners".


:| He's a heel...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

₵A$H®;36470546 said:


> *Because... He's The Miz :lol*


Enough said.
Sucks in every way shape and form, boring as fuck.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Damn dis cud b a goodass feud right hurr :steebiej


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Hate to see you go, but love to watch you leave


*Oh my Lord bama4*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Why is Miz on the roster...



Why does Miz got you pressed?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RaneGaming said:


> Hate to see you go, but love to watch you leave


Who dat?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Enough said.
> Sucks in every way shape and form, boring as fuck.


There was a time Miz was great.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

When Jericho said 'Quiet, Wyatt!', all I could think of was Brad from the Rocky Horror Show saying 'Dammit, Janet!' :lol


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TRANSVAGINAL MESH ??

WHAT THE ACTUAL SHIT WWE ???


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Enough said.
> Sucks in every way shape and form, boring as fuck.


*I actually like The Miz, but I don't blame you for feeling that way :lol*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Hate to see you go, but love to watch you leave


Y2-Jerk's response:










Personally, that _is_ an impressive donk, even though it isn't what actually made me a fan of her.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paige and AJ in a tag team oh boy here we go


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Hate to see you go, but love to watch you leave


*Save image as...*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

RaneGaming said:


> Hate to see you go, but love to watch you leave



Summer reppin for King North Carolina. Fuck with us


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Can we please have AJ on commentary? Please?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ugh, I thought they broke up. Well whatever. Time to turn to Paige.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Lion Tamer >>>> Walls of Jericho


I like both equally, but obviously the Lion Tamer looks cooler.

He mostly uses the Walls of Jericho 'cause I guess it's easier to get out of kayfabe-speaking, although there obviously is a way to get out of both.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here comes AJ :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Whoever thought it'd be a good idea to start having two divas segments per show needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

So who's jumping off the apron? Aj or Paige?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Why did people say Paige turned heel when she's still face?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Paige is face???


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

AJ! :mark


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The New Chick Busters


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

AJ <3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty cool to hear Paige say the city right next door to mine, haha.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige's voice is horrible.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

AJ DA GODDESS

GOAT tag team.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige is so bad on the mic


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I just saw Jamie Noble tonight... awesome.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The hell is this


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Paige is awful on the mic fpalm

Thank fuck AJ is back.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Wwhut


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee, I wonder how this is going to end, lol.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL Paige.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

her announcing is better than her promo skills lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk chants incoming


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf is this ...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

We talking a triple turn here?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm just going to sit back and pretend Paige introducing Aj Lee had a point.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ccoffey89 said:


> So who's jumping off the apron? Aj or Paige?


Paige for that heel turn!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*AHHHHH SHUT THE FUCK UP PAIGE! I DON'T LIKE YOUR VOICE!*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I assume paige is trolling


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Barrett has the cool brit accent and paige has the shitty one.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

The point of that was?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:maury Paige should leave the ring announcing to the pros


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is AJ still a heel then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joey Jeremiah!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Literally nobody, NOBODY skips and hops around like an 8 year old girl....except 8 year old girls.

Why doesn't AJ drop that whole goofy routine?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punk chants again. Didn't see that coming

Anyways..Paige heel turn incoming.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige & AJ tagging :banderas


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Paige heel turn coming? Maybe. Will that black blonde woman get pinned? Hopefully


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige fully turns heel tonight, so obvious.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are these two women in the ring right now. Paige and Naomi aren't a tag-team?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Barrett has the cool brit accent and paige has the shitty one.


Neither of them sound like the vast majority of us.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought it was going to commerical for a sec. Was gonna be extremely pissed.


Match finishes, promo finales, and Todd Pettingil Jr. Only on the WWE App!
:cole3


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Paige just doesn't have a good voice and lacks mic skills. Everytime she speaks it sounds awkward.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yea AJ! Fuck it up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious Paige is turning heel soon.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Paige with dat norwich inbred's accent


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh lord dat ass


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Kick from Paige. :banderas

DAT Overrated Paige. :no: I'm sorry but I always see her doing the same 3-4 moves in every match, how is she the GOAT or whatever you people say?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cameron putting on lip gloss :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ's still over


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

AJ though :mark:

Bringin her face moveset back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

World's Best said:


> Literally nobody, NOBODY skips and hops around like an 8 year old girl....except 8 year old girls.
> 
> Why doesn't AJ drop that whole goofy routine?


Dat pedo demographic.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

The only thing I know about Norwich is that the soccer team sucks.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I would pay about 340 bucks to see a sex tape with AJ and Paige


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Two double turns?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was.............yeah.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cameron is such a bitch. I hate her :lmao*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Dat pedo demographic.



:vince$


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Literally nobody, NOBODY skips and hops around like an 8 year old girl....except 8 year old girls.
> 
> Why doesn't AJ drop that whole goofy routine?


saw a convention with AJ talking to girl fans and they all did the skipping around thing.

except these girls were like 12-17 and all i could think was how much it all smelled of assburgers

Just, act hot as you are and leave it as it is


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And here I thought Paige was going to turn on AJ. 

Huh...guess I'm off tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!! Cameron loses!!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm really not a fan of womens wrestling.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jesus people its called a slow burn she's face for now but she's obviously turning


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Next week....

Paige vs AJ with one arm tied behind their backs

:vince5


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

For real... Where is Bo?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Does anyone care about this pointless feud?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't have two heel turns and big fights in the ring all in one match, Paige will turn next week :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LET EM FIGHT LET EM FIGHT :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WE DON'T CARE ABOUT DIVAS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh darn. The Skankadactyls are done.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

turn real


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

weave almighty


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Thats how black bitches in my hood fight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This looks like something off of world star


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

:lelwhat kind of tag was that?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

catfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHERE IS FINLAY?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These chicks acting like they on the D train.
Black girls can get along. Don't be a statistic


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What the fuck is happening with Paige/AJ?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Naomi throwing some legit fists there lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty sure that was an illegal tag anyway. You're supposed to be holding onto the corner tag rope when you make a tag. 

And what is this a high school brawl over who deserves to go to prom with the prom king?


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

she tired to push naomi but it was like pushing a brick wall lolololololololLOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck am I watching


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Somebody Gif the hell out of that eye poke/head bob. That was hilarious. 

And damn, this actually looks like a real fight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL at the Jerry chant during this


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Barrett has the cool brit accent and paige has the shitty one.


Don't think it has anything to do with accents.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao this shit....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Beasties back, Beasties back, Beasties back!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"We got us the next big WorldStarHipHop video, MYGULL!" :jbl


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
LOL at them trying to shoot fight

silly girls


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What the fuck is that. I can't breathe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*KICK THE REFS ASS!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That ass look so good in pink


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I'm really not a fan of womens wrestling.


I'd argue that if you've only ever watched WWE, you've never actually seen women's wrestling.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

And suddenly, Cameron is awake from the Paige Turner within 10 seconds.

:lmao Love how Paige quickly went out of the ring, but for some reason AJ decided to get out of the ring slower than her, for obvious reasons. :yum:

& :ti This awkward ass breakup between Naomi & Cameron.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

worldstar


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

those punches looked real LOL


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Naomi got them hands...God I fucking love her


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> This looks like something off of world star


:lmao

It really does.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This looks like something you see at Walmart


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Girl Bye


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Where are Jaime Noble and Finlay? Finlay afraid to get speared by Naomi.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WORLDSTAR BABY


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jerry Springer chants. :lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Their match at battleground will be a DUD.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

she trIed to push naomi but it was like pushing a brick wall lolololololololLOL


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Are they chanting Jerry during this? That's fuckin hilarious.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Does anyone care about this pointless feud?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

TripleG said:


> And damn, this actually looks like a real fight.


It did, I swear Naomi was throwing some legit punches there haha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sharkeisha would be proud


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Trash the Divas division please.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Jerry Springer chants. :lel


I think they were chanting for Lawler?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"Funk is on a roll!"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Naomi swinging at her for real hahaha the fuck yo :ti*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

So is Paige pulling an Eddie? Pretend to be your bff until an opportune moment present itself.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> These chicks acting like they on the D train.
> Black girls can get along. Don't be a statistic


:batista3


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sharkeisha NOOOO!!!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> "Funk is on a roll!"


"Roll is on a funk"


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DID YOU GUYS HERE THE JERRY JERRY CHANTS. For springer LOL


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

₵A$H®;36471938 said:


> *Naomi swinging at her for real hahaha the fuck yo :ti*


Dat Ghetto sheet.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Cameron loses at Battleground and then disappears before being released now right


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.



No you did not just say that..


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


Not just yet, but I don't blame you. Dat ass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Trash the Divas division please.


You don't need to trash the divas division. Fire the raw / SD diva booker.

If you watch NXT you can see how great the diva division can be. Want an example go watch the Emma vs Paige feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Sharkeisha would be proud


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It did, I swear Naomi was throwing some legit punches there haha


Have you seen Jazz and especially Jackie throw punches?
We can't fake fight :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Sharkeisha NOOOO!!!


That's terrible! Though Naomi did look like she was throwing a couple of them then lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Does anyone care about this pointless feud?


I am sure there is that guy in that town.. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Sharkeisha NOOOO!!!





Yoshimitsu said:


> Dat Ghetto sheet.


:lmao :bow


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> No you did not just say that..


Nope, I typed it.

unk2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Somebody Gif the hell out of that eye poke/head bob. That was hilarious.
> 
> And damn, this actually looks like a real fight.


It did for like two seconds. All I saw was them looking like they were hugging each other & pulling on each other's hair. I wish they had beat the shit out of each other, but nope. :no:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hopefully this leads to both Fuckadactyls never being on Total Divas again.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I feel like Naomi would legit beat Cameron to death if they legit fought...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There were definitely some real punches in that "fight" :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.



:lmao :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Well this RAW has been a complete Suckfest. ::turns off TV::


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Hopefully this leads to both Fuckadactyls never being on Total Divas again.


I like your sig.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> So is Paige pulling an Eddie? Pretend to be your bff until an opportune moment present itself.


reminds me of jeff hardy vs cm punk


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


:fuckedup


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


With the Goldust inhale?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Have you seen Jazz and especially Jackie throw punches?
> We can't fake fight :lmao


lol, hardcore shit!!!!   

Get them in the main title picture, against John Cena, I'm sure he'll take a few of those punches ... forget what Lesnar did to him with his mouth haha


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sandow had Bret's mannerisms down perfectly. Too bad they didn't do more with it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


It's great but damn the thirst ain't just for the Shield groupies.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I feel like Naomi would legit beat Cameron to death if they legit fought...


They black dawg, they would.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


I'm with you bro.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

connormurphy13 said:


> Sharkeisha NOOOO!!!


fpalm Who the hell is this hoodrat?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Amber B said:


>


*RAW is Rachet* :lol

*Shoot fight at Battleground :lmao*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cesaro with the boss robe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck is Cesaro wearing? And a jobber entrance? Yikes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboy needs to do something about that Three's Company era robe. Pronto.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


Nah, we're gonna keep quoting it, you never know it may end up in a few signatures lol

By the way, have you ever sucked a fart out of someone before, did you get high? lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is that some sort of African tribal outfit?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Kofi/Cesaro highlight package gave me this reaction.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

mattheel said:


> I feel like Naomi would legit beat Cameron to death if they legit fought...


Of course she would. Cameron is one of those all talk type girls. Then after Cameron gets her ass kicked, she'll still talk shit with a black eye, bloody nose and busted lip :lel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro actually speaking ok now.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh look it's boring ass cesaro. He deserved this jobber entrance.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I miss the eye-patch...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> They black dawg, they would.


I wouldn't mind watching Naomi kick the shit out of that bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Heyman talking about Lesnar again with Cesero in the ring
I'm done tonight
and they wonder why Cesero isn't over anymore.

WWFUCKERY


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If anyone would have told me that one Monday night I would hear Maggle utter the words. "Kofi defeating Cesaro during the commercial break on the WWE APP" I would have called them a liar :lol
:cole3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Homeboy needs to do something about that Three's Company era robe. Pronto.


It's his sexy bath robe he uses when impressing the ladies!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Naomi's ass is a thing of beauty.
> I hope this message gets lost in the pages on this topic, but I would honestly suck a fart out of her.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

They are cheering when they are trying to get boos out of them.

So funny LOL


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyman's face :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Some mic time for Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cesaro :ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cesaro pissing the French off


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHATEVER YOU SAID CESARO.. OOOHH KILL EMMM!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE need to stop with these fucking repeat matches.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro putting Adam Pearce to shame with the bald head and old school robe look. _And_ he just buried dem Quebecois like a baws. wens


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Kofi.

Is there a single black wrestler in this company treated seriously


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did Cesaro steal Hef's smoking jacket?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

lol we already know how this is ending


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> WWE need to stop with these fucking repeat matches.


All week mate.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

A part of me wants Kofi just to win because Cesaro is already a wounded animal. Just kill it already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another rematch. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

wassup with these weird botches tonight?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> lol Kofi.
> 
> Is there a single black wrestler in this company treated seriously


Henry was at one point


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro went in dry, Quebec.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The fuck are they chanting?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> They are cheering when they are trying to get boos out of them.
> 
> So funny LOL


'We're in BIZARRO LAND tonight!' :lawler


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Anybody can translate what Cesaro said?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Are they chanting in French?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I need a French Canadian to tell me what the fuck the crowd was just chanting.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

"Vous ete pourris" chants
You are shit/suck


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

When I get home tonight, I'm turning on WWE 2k14 so I can play out Ziggler, Kofi, and Cesaro in a World TItle feud. Sadly, real life will never give me that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro's got that old man strength.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Gut Buster should have been the finish. It would have been perfect.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> Are they chanting in French?


Couldn't make anything out.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

KINGSTAN


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

They chanted your a pussy in french btw


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Kofi.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Do they pull it again? do they end it on the app twi....
I guess not..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kofi wins :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the fuck


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

oh...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. No APP help needed that time.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KOFI! About damn time.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cesaro went in dry, Quebec.


what did he say?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The fuck? I like Kofi and all but....


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

LOLLLLL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol again


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

POOTIE DONE DID IT AGAIN!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Please just kill him Cesaro


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cesaro is a joke now


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lel what's up with these Capri Sun colors Kofi's been wearing!?*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Plsss don't give Big E the mic....


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Big E out here?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF? I thought that was Superman.:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The wwe is the only place where 2 black guys beat on a white guy and not get in trouble


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Big titty E


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Big E Kingston!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL. BIG E AND KING BORING.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What the fuck are they doing with these guys? :lmao

Cesaro losing to Kofi again, Big E and Kofi are friends all of a sudden (WONDER WHY)...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now that Big E couldn't stand up for America, he's standing up for Kofi.

Don't see this ending well.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Cesaro putting Adam Pearce to shame with the bald head and old school robe look. _And_ he just buried dem Quebecois like a baws. wens


Cesaro can't lace Adam pearce's boots. Better than him on the mic and ring.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"Kofi's friend"

:ti


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> WWE need to stop with these fucking repeat matches.


Go back to two hour RAW, Bring back local jobbers , only do top guy vs top guy during RAW main events keeping all fued fresh for pay per views


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Black jobber POWER!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

When did they become friends? 

Guess i have to start watching main event and smackdown more often.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

A Kofi/Big E tag team anyone?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Has Heyman ever helped anyone besides lesnar

Man this is worst than Ryback almost


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

A part of me thought Sami would debut there. Men can dream.

Never gonna give up on Cesaro, love him too damn much.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kofi won again? :ducks

And now Big E? :what?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gorilla press gutbuster! Haven't seen that in a good while. :clap

Nice of Big E Reverend to save a brotha from being beat down by the white man.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E finally got a pop.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> Cesaro can't lace Adam pearce's boots. Better than him on the mic and ring.


Pearce better than Cesaro?

Really?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I mean I'm all for WWE pushing my fellow blacks... But they can fuck off.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Plsss don't give Big E the mic....


Please give him the mic. I want to laugh.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Did Rollins just call Cena "the greatest WWE champion of all time?"

That's it, strip Rollins of the MITB status.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rollins v Cena :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena smiling and no selling again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Seth sounds like Mr. Wonka. Still love ya Seth *


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this.. a lockeroom promo?? is it possible?? I remember these from days of yore! :faint:


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Go back to two hour RAW, Bring back local jobbers , only do top guy vs top guy during RAW main events keeping all fued fresh for pay per views


Yeah...no. The "local jobber" era was not good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth looks like Loki's and Thor's love child.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins actually looks good as a heel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Please give him the mic. I want to laugh.


It's so much cringe though lol. I can't handle it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Futuristic Jumpsuit. Ok Cena gets a 1 up for that.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Typical cena promo. Talk nice about you then talk tough. Maybe get a little ghetto, maybe get a little southern. Who knows. If you're lucky he will call you jack. But cena wins lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well somebody had to take a shot at Rollins attire


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena taking Rollins serious and not Bray Wyatt. You mad, Pyro?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where did your accent go, gangsta love?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

SO GREATEST CHAMP OF ALL TIME IS NOW ONE OF HIS NICKNAMES???????? SWEAR TO GOD I AINT WATCHING THIS SHIT ANYMORE THEY WENT TOO FAR


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

When are the 'Cena buried Rollins' threads gonna start?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena getting ready to bury Seth Rollins.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So what I got from that promo is Cena just guaranteed Seth's getting :berried


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Where the fuck is Bo Dallas


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Cena smiling throughout the promo lol can't sell for shit fpalm


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Cena/Seth segment was pretty good.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cenation stand up

:cena3


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Revil Fox said:


> Yeah...no. The "local jobber" era was not good.


So you like watching the top heels job every week?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo there between Rollins and Cena. Got me a little hyped for the main event. Will actually watch it.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Damn Seth has improved his mic skills so much. So natural and that too as a hell! Great things are coming for him, works well as a face and a heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RKO85 said:


> Cesaro can't lace Adam pearce's boots. Better than him on the mic and ring.


Are you high? Promo wise yeah Pearce is better but in ring? Not a chance.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's these locker room segments I miss...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Not gonna lie. Really liked that segment all around. Even from Cena. Was not obnoxious. Seemed very natural. 

I think yhis match is going to be great.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I like Cena when he has promos like that. He's not trying (well...failing) to be funny, instead he's actually taking his opponent seriously.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

lmao @ that commercial "remember this?" > Black guy.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Cena can't even cut a serious promo anymore. He really does need some kind of repackaging.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Captain IWC said:


> Cena smiling throughout the promo lol can't sell for shit fpalm


Err, no he wasn't...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh my god :ti


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins is a star. The mainevent should be great.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I noticed both Rollings and Reigns feel more comfortable on the mic when they're doing a backstage segment.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Starfox is a Guardian of the Galaxy? :lmao

Wait...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Where did your accent go, gangsta love?


*He's not near West Newberry MA :lol*


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> It's these locker room segments I miss...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Shouldn't that be the other way around considering Naomi whopped her ass and threw realistic punches?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


>


It's definitely the other way around.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How nice is john cena, even when he is putting someone down he gives them such lovely compliments. John cena is such a lovely champion. He's someone I can really gently applaud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Enjoy Tampa Bay.. Enjoy.. Love-Boston.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> Cesaro can't lace Adam pearce's boots. Better than him on the mic and ring.


Mic? Yes. Ring? That's a matter of personal tastes. I'm not denying Scrap Iron's abilities, but Cesaro is rocking the old school look better than he is, to be honest.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Oh my god :ti


:lol :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Enjoy Tampa Bay.. Enjoy.. Love-Boston.


He looks like a fucking midget


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Kof-E.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FUTURISTIC JUMPSUIT????????? DAMN YOU CENA FOR BURYING ROLLINS INTO OBLIVION!!!!!!!!!!!

In all seriousness, they both did pretty good in that segment.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

What was Cesaros first name before they changed it to just Cesaro?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs Rusev on Smackdown? 

Color me interested.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Reigns ends Rusevs streak fpalm and on Smackdown


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns/Rusev :lmao :lmao :lmao

And Rollins/Cena aren't getting long


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally Rusev will lose


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*REGINS VS RUSEV ON SMACKDOWN? FUCK OFF. THATS A PPV MATCH AND FEUD*


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Whup, that's the end of Rusev's streak.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Err, no he wasn't...










rewatch it he was smirking when Rollins was threatening to cash in. Open your eyes or


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wait what


why is this happening


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> So you like watching the top heels job every week?


I like good matches between quality wrestlers. I also don't subscribe to the "OMG, HE BURRIED!!!" theory just because someone loses. And you may have noticed that Orton, The Wyatt's, and Rusev all went over tonight. But it's cool, heels never win anything.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Oh my god :ti


All we need here is Emma doing her dance and stealing that iPod in the same motion.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

They're wasting Reigns/Rusev on a random Smackdown?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya that one isn't going to end in a no contest or anything.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bo time


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns vs. Rusev? The fuck, who's gonna win? I thought Swagger would be the first to be Rusev.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> What was Cesaros first name before they changed it to just Cesaro?


Antonio


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bo time!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev/Reigns on Smackdown? Holy shit, that's actually something worth watching.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> What was Cesaros first name before they changed it to just Cesaro?


Antonio.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm This Raw has been atrocious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Piss break match if you're watching live.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Crap...Bo Dallas.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah the one and BOnly


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo vs Bull? :lol


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

:mark: :mark: everyone get ready to be inspired!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

>Click back to RAW
>Roman vs Rusev
Da fuck?
WWE really is doing all in it's power to remove any overness or relevance Swagger has in this feud, ffs. fpalm


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Typical cena promo. Talk nice about you then talk tough. Maybe get a little ghetto, maybe get a little southern. Who knows. If you're lucky he will call you jack. But cena wins lol


Absolute truth


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

this bo shit is a disgrace to wrestling


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo got carried away? Shut the fuck up, Cole. That retard bull shouldn't have hit him first.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

They're trying to get you to watch smackdown, don't watch that shit. Reigns/Rusev will probably be on next RAW.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bull, again?

Jesus christ. This is so awkward, it's late and they put on the fucking bull?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish Primo and Epico dropped this shit gimmick. Anyway, hope Bo wins.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

ROFL, JBL sounds like he is orgasming when talking about Bo.


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Reigns vs. Rusev? The fuck, who's gonna win? I thought Swagger would be the first to be Rusev.


Rusev by DQ, clearly, or maybe Reigns by DQ actually, but definitely DQ.
Swagger or Authority interference.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

This bolieve shit guy is so annoying. I wonder how long before he is released


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why does Cena drop his accent by the way? Boston's accent is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait.

This is happening? Beat his ass, Bo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

12-Bo sign :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Reigns vs Rusev? That match is not gonna end with a winner obviously.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

onlytoview said:


> Shouldn't that be the other way around considering Naomi whopped her ass and threw realistic punches?


That's what I was thinking when I first saw it lol. Cause it looked like naomi was throwing real ass punches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, I hate you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NotAllThere said:


> ROFL, JBL sounds like he is orgasming when talking about Bo.


Well, apparently he showers with guys, so..

:jbl


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm slowly starting to Bolieve.

It feels...weird.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> >Click back to RAW
> >Roman vs Rusev
> Da fuck?
> WWE really is doing all in it's power to remove any overness or relevance Swagger has in this feud, ffs. fpalm



ITS BEEN A WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK

And why would Swagger face Rusev on Smackdown


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kick this bitch in the throat and end it now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What did that fan say?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:lmao Bo is such a douchebag character. I love it.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Would make a better Paul Haymon guy


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Guess Cena-Rollins will not be a real match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rusev/Reigns on Smackdown? Holy shit, that's actually something worth watching.


Get ready to witness Rusev's first loss. :reigns


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bo :lmao :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This obsession with something as irrelevant as twerking needs to end. You aren't on top of your pop culture references, just stop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I have a new little person beatdown gif montage to save in the future.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The streak lives


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mini Bo-Dog for the win!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

great mid to upper card heel

fueding with los matadores and el torito. 

Just... fuck off


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy shit, he actually hit the Bo-Dog on the Bull!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

That was beautiful :mark: Thank you Bo


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The streak is over....First El Torito loss in WWE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

13 and bo :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bo might be the most complex and developed character on Raw right now


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

BO just defeated former World Champion Rey Mysterio! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Guardians of the Galaxy! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Greentista
Hot Star Trek Chick
Face Racoon
Vin Grootsel!
And.. Star..lord..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

₵A$H®;36474618 said:


> *:lmao Bo is such a douchebag character. I love it.*


It's almost as if he lives the gimmick, he's so good at being a troll.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

LMAOOO HE JUST KNOCKED HIM DOWN OMG I CANT


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That smile while he was pinning the midget..... PRICELESS. Gawd I'm starting to love this guy. :maury

Can someone gif that pin?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> this bo shit is a disgrace to wrestling


If he existed in the Attitude Era, he would have interrupted Austin, and got stunned. :austin 



Bo would go on to wrestle dark matches before getting released and show up 6 months later in WCW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He hit him again :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

That's two weeks in a row that Adam Rose hasn't been on my tv in the ring. Thank God.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah.


That's pretty much everyone's thoughts on what we just saw.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Inter species match :lol:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
His ugly ass really gets his character. I'm a fan.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Earlier I saw a guy named stardust and Goldust do things I can't explain. 
Now I see a fat guy in white underwear fighting a small midget dressed up as an ass.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao I bolieved he was in the way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:bo > midgets


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Match of the night right there


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Move BITCH, get out the way!!
:LOL :LOL


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

OMG someone gif Bo running into Torito on his victory lap.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

IM IN TEARS


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


Should be reverse. Cameron got her ass whooped.

Lol at Bo running over the bull.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Bo's new finisher "The Victory Lap"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I lost it when he knocked over the bull on his victory lap. :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG that's the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Knocking over the bull on the victory lap. HA HA HA HA


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> >Click back to RAW
> >Roman vs Rusev
> Da fuck?
> WWE really is doing all in it's power to remove any overness or relevance Swagger has in this feud, ffs. fpalm


I thought you were ok with Rusev losing to someone other than Swagger (including Reigns) as long as it wasn't Cena?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lmao hahahaha put the IC title on this guy already.*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I just died at Bo running Torito over. Holy shit.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

LMAO BO IS HILARIOUS


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

rofl did anyone hear that fan say something about "evil mother fuckers"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> ITS BEEN A WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
> 
> And why would Swagger face Rusev on Smackdown


Also, I'm pretty sure smackdown is in canada, which swagger can't get into because of his little DUI- hence why he isn't there tonight. So they can make reigns and rusev both look good going into their respective feuds this way.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bo Dallas is legitimately the only funny character on WWE TV. He's so good at being a twat.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess you could say...

...Torito was BOwled over. :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I just died at Bo running Torito over. Holy shit.


That was pretty funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only :bo could run over a bull.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> ITS BEEN A WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
> 
> And why would Swagger face Rusev on Smackdown


And he will be gone this whole weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek because he can't wrestle in Canada, ffs.

It's taking all the thunder and built up between Swagger and Rusev and projecting it onto Reigns and giving him all the attention/overness. 

God, WWE just royally screwed up Swagger/Rusev to the point where I don't even want it anymore. They might as well have kept Swagger heel and jobbed him out, at least it wouldn't have gotten the few Swagger fans' hopes up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Should be reverse. Cameron got her ass whooped.
> 
> Lol at Bo running over the bull.


I didn't make it man. I agree ya though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

13 and BO! :mark: Suck it, Torito. :bo


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And he will be gone this whole weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek because he can't wrestle in Canada, ffs.
> 
> It's taking all the thunder and built up between Swagger and Rusev and projecting it onto Reigns and giving him all the attention/overness.
> 
> God, WWE just royally screwed up Swagger/Rusev to the point where I don't even want it anymore. They might as well have kept Swagger heel and jobbed him out, at least it wouldn't have gotten the few Swagger fans' hopes up.


You still want it. You just like to make a mountain out of that molehill.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

JuxGiant said:


> I guess you could say...
> 
> ...Torito was BOwled over. :lmao


Man I wish I could add rep from my phone. That was a good one lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Nevermind, already a GIF wooo


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> It's almost as if he lives the gimmick, he's so good at being a troll.


It's not that much different from Cena's 'I Never Quit'/'Never Give Up' shtick if you ask me, just like a slightly exaggerated version of it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Please put the IC title on Bo. Please please please WWE. 
Then when Barrett comes back, BNB & Bo feud :mark:*


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And he will be gone this whole weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek because he can't wrestle in Canada, ffs.
> 
> It's taking all the thunder and built up between Swagger and Rusev and projecting it onto Reigns and giving him all the attention/overness.
> 
> God, WWE just royally screwed up Swagger/Rusev to the point where I don't even want it anymore. They might as well have kept Swagger heel and jobbed him out, at least it wouldn't have gotten the few Swagger fans' hopes up.


Holy shit you are way too tore up over nothing, Difference between being a mark and a retard Swagger is still relevant in this feud, Holy fuck all the internet aids you gave me in your post.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Running of the bulls?

Pfft.

More like running of the Bo's.

:bo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is this legit?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

How do i put my email in Michael?


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


>


dead


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And he will be gone this whole weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek because he can't wrestle in Canada, ffs.
> 
> It's taking all the thunder and built up between Swagger and Rusev and projecting it onto Reigns and giving him all the attention/overness.
> 
> God, WWE just royally screwed up Swagger/Rusev to the point where I don't even want it anymore. They might as well have kept Swagger heel and jobbed him out, at least it wouldn't have gotten the few Swagger fans' hopes up.


Hopefully they'll have Randy or Kane run in on Roman


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And he will be gone this whole weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek because he can't wrestle in Canada, ffs.
> 
> It's taking all the thunder and built up between Swagger and Rusev and projecting it onto Reigns and giving him all the attention/overness.
> 
> God, WWE just royally screwed up Swagger/Rusev to the point where I don't even want it anymore. They might as well have kept Swagger heel and jobbed him out, at least it wouldn't have gotten the few Swagger fans' hopes up.


Wait,shouldn't you be mad at Thwagger then for getting into the hash right after the show and then driving like a dufus then getting arrested/having a record? It all comes back to him.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Somebody needs to make the Bo/Torito gif a neg'd gif.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bo Dallas is so awesome. That gif has me in tears.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

OddSquad said:


> Nevermind, already a GIF wooo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


>


:bow *yes!*


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Legit excited for the Monday Night War show.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

₵A$H®;36475314 said:


> *Please put the IC title on Bo. Please please please WWE.
> Then when Barrett comes back, BNB & Bo feud :mark:*


Didn't Bo eliminate BNB at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol Ted Turner's voice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes tease us with the gold times. 

It's amazing that WWE is telling its fans how bad the WWE network is failing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And he will be gone this whole weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek because he can't wrestle in Canada, ffs.
> 
> It's taking all the thunder and built up between Swagger and Rusev and projecting it onto Reigns and giving him all the attention/overness.
> 
> God, WWE just royally screwed up Swagger/Rusev to the point where I don't even want it anymore. They might as well have kept Swagger heel and jobbed him out, at least it wouldn't have gotten the few Swagger fans' hopes up.



He can't wrestle in Canada because he's a dumbass, not because of WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How much of a hatchet job is this documentary going to be?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was such an exciting time as a kid. Jesus.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The best period in professional wrestling history. Without a fucking doubt.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> is this legit?


Save that match for a future pay per view


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck sake. This show has been filler and they still can't give the main event at least fifteen minutes. fffffffffffffffffs


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING.

We have 10 minutes left and they roll a commercial followed by a fckin Network plug? 

Has it really gotten that bad?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The GOAT old days.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> is this legit?


Yup.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The monday night wars. Agh my childhood.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So was the whole Monday Night Wars thing real? I can never get the idea of guys appearing on other promotions through my head? Seems ludicrous


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> I thought you were ok with Rusev losing to someone other than Swagger (including Reigns) as long as it wasn't Cena?


Except Rusev and Swagger haven't even fought yet, ffs. They can't even give a newly turned babyface a chance to even wrestle as face and now the entire feud is ruined and retracted and Swagger's overness will be killed while the crowd eats up anything Reigns will give him.

fpalm

I don't even want Swagger/Rusev at a PPV anymore. WWE destroyed it before it even happened, it's worthless to even try it any further.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JuxGiant said:


> Didn't Bo eliminate BNB at the Royal Rumble?


*I think that was last year if I'm not mistaken.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


>


Never let any bull stand in your way in life! Just keep on Bolieving!!
:bo


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FFS. fpalm fpalm

Vince just won't stop gloating over this will he?

Must really make him sick that Ted Turner is still a more successful media mogul than he'll ever be. :vince3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He looks so ridiculous :lmao


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

TromaDogg said:


> It's not that much different from Cena's 'I Never Quit'/'Never Give Up' shtick if you ask me, just like a slightly exaggerated version of it.


It's extremely exaggerated but that's what makes it great. When he was NXT and acted oblivious to what the fans were saying it was hilarious and he got loads of heat


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena time :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This fucker still can't get the 1-5 hand signal right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God he's wearing the belts like a bra. 

He finds new ways to piss me off. I actually almost respect it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That tease for The Monday Night War was more exciting than anything that happened tonight. :lol


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

boo cena sux


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cole is an idiot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cole :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone pour bleach down Cole's mouth plz.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Something just fucking annoys me about the way Cena wears those belts round his neck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Welp. This is going to be another short match. What a way to manage 3 hours as usual...*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I don't think this has been the best Raw at all but with you guys saying about less than 15 mins left, I've gotta admit, that's gone fast!! (Usually when Raw's drag it goes slower).

Anyway, Ambrose is gonna come out soon ... Bo!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OOOHH COLE FUCK OFF WITH THAT CENA'S THE BEST WWE CHAMPION OF ALL TIME SHIT.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually like Rollins' theme now


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

These commentators could not suck off Cena harder if they actually tried.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

This idiot tosses around the belts like they are nothing smh


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

seth rollins attire is awful


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Totally forgot John Cena was champion. Totally forgot why. Probably because I just thought it was one of his career-long accessories.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rally towels now? This guy is such a shill.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It would be nice to see John Cena vs Hogan, Nash, and Hall. 

At the very least the WWF Hogan, Nash and Hall from 2002 vs current John Cena. 




I think the ending would still look like the Rock, with Cena getting beat down. But it would be good entertainment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, they're still running with this "Greatest champion ever" thing? OK. Fuck off is my response to that.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Only 6 minutes left and main event hadn't even started...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Was hoping for JBL to put Cole down


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

That was one of the most "couldnt care anymore" pops i've heard in a while for Cena. Then Rollins came out to no reaction at all..Hopefully it's just my TV.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cole knows he's going to get shit on for saying that about cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Question of the day: Will Rollins make Cena have a good match or will Cena make Rollins have a shitty match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Con27 said:


> Something just fucking annoys me about the way Cena wears those belts round his neck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Change his fuckin theme please. :fpalm fuck.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JohnCooley said:


> So was the whole Monday Night Wars thing real? I can never get the idea of guys appearing on other promotions through my head? Seems ludicrous


It was legit.
Rick Rude showed up on Raw and Nitro on the exact same night. 
It's also the reason why WWE now has 90 day no compete clauses. It was full on fuckery and fans peeing their pants.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't think this has been the best Raw at all but with you guys saying about less than 15 mins left, I've gotta admit, that's gone fast!! (Usually when Raw's drag it goes slower).
> 
> Anyway, Ambrose is gonna come out soon ... Bo!


I feel the same. This RAW has gone by incredibly fast... fuckin' weird.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That was such an exciting time as a kid. Jesus.


Oh yes.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Shut the fuck up Cena. "You dont know nothing about this". Really? Fuck off


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Seth Rollins looks like something I'd make on SVR 07.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> God he's wearing the belts like a bra.
> 
> He finds new ways to piss me off. I actually almost respect it.


:maury Holy shit, I'm going to think every he comes now.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

EVERYONE TALKS TOO DAMN MUCH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena might as well have a live mic.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Molfino said:


> That was one of the most "couldnt care anymore" pops i've heard in a while for Cena. Then Rollins came out to no reaction at all..Hopefully it's just my TV.


The crowd is dead they have been since the diva tag match


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not even ten seconds in and cena calling spots clear as day


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Guwop said:


> seth rollins attire is awful


I honestly don't like it myself, just ugly as hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial at 10:55 :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It was legit.
> Rick Rude showed up on Raw and Nitro on the exact same night.
> It's also the reason why WWE now has 90 day no compete clauses. It was full on fuckery and fans peeing their pants.


Good fucking times. We'll never anything that entertaining in wrestling again.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

John Cena may aswell just get this :


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Question of the day: Will Rollins make Cena have a good match or will Cena make Rollins have a shitty match?


Hate Cena all you want, but he's not terrible in the ring, and when he's in with a guy as good as Rollins then he can have amazing matches. See the Cena/HBK or Cena/Punk Raw matches for examples.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Not even ten seconds in and cena calling spots clear as day



Not even ten seconds in and we're at another commercial. :kobe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Molfino said:


> That was one of the most "couldnt care anymore" pops i've heard in a while for Cena. Then Rollins came out to no reaction at all..Hopefully it's just my TV.


Literally, 95% of everybody has gotten a "I don't care" reaction.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

FUCK OFF WITH THESE ADVERTS YOU SHIT CUNT COUNTRY.

Here I was getting all giddy over Cena/Rollins and all we're going to get is a short match with a break in it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> How much of a hatchet job is this documentary going to be?


Well they did a good job of blocking anything that had "WWF" it. I hate it that they won't even show the old WWF logo on title belt with instead black out the belt and make it look really ugly. When IMO the old WWF title belt looked better than the current belt.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> If he existed in the Attitude Era, he would have interrupted Austin, and got stunned. :austin
> 
> 
> 
> Bo would go on to wrestle dark matches before getting released and show up 6 months later in WCW.


Yeah, clearly the attitude era only had top tier stars like Mideon and Meat.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They're doing it. They're actually doing it. The WWE is no referencing Cena as the "greatest WWE Champion" in the history of the business.

I just... I can't deal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Seth for busting out the Sling Blade / spinning lariat takedown. Gonna be interesting to see what he and John Boy can cook up in a singles bout.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Commercial already


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

My boy Seth has come a long way...I remember when he first debuted on ROH fucking up the Briscoes. Now he's Mr.Money in the Bank main eventing Raw against John Cena. Let's go Rollins!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Lose the dopey gloves Seth...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


> It was legit.
> 
> Rick Rude showed up on Raw and Nitro on the exact same night.
> 
> It's also the reason why WWE now has 90 day no compete clauses. It was full on fuckery and fans peeing their pants.



Thats absolutely crazy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Cena might as well have a live mic.


*Don't give them any ideas :lol*


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Seth Rollins just needs to come out with some ninja swords now!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> So was the whole Monday Night Wars thing real? I can never get the idea of guys appearing on other promotions through my head? Seems ludicrous


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> John Cena may aswell just get this :


LOL THE FUCK


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Just noticed how Rollins is almost a direct replacement for Punk..










:troll


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JR: We have reached our commercial fulfillment for tonight and ready to bring you the main event. :jr


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Bo-Dozer


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes gotta love Cena and his ass towel.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Is the match going to end on the app again!? :lol*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> You still want it. You just like to make a mountain out of that molehill.


No, I don't. They've ruined it. I'd rather not have it then have this trash they're trying to pass off for a feud.



MTVDTH said:


> is this legit?


Yeah, and it's fucking stupid.

"How can we make the crowd not care about the actual babyface in a feud? Put the heel against our new golden boy."



Amber B said:


> Wait,shouldn't you be mad at Thwagger then for getting into the hash right after the show and then driving like a dufus then getting arrested/having a record? It all comes back to him.


I was mad at him at the time, but he's paid his dues. And Canada has weird ass laws anyways.



Ccoffey89 said:


> Hopefully they'll have Randy or Kane run in on Roman


Kane would make sense, but after Roman beats Rusev for a god 8+ minutes, probably, rendering Swagger/Rusev feud defunct. 



TJC93 said:


> He can't wrestle in Canada because he's a dumbass, not because of WWE.


I was the first one who posted that he was banned in Canada, duh. Doesn't make my point any less valid if you actually learned how to comprehend what I wrote.



Tuned out of this RAW for a good hour and I tune back in and it's still trash. Clearly last week was a fluke because they're stuck on pedaling garbage and shit feuds. And the crap crowd certainly doesn't help.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dat superman strength tho


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I would say I want to jobber brigade to roll down and stomp the eater of pushes.. but..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins body is just...:ass


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> JR: We have reached our commercial fulfillment for tonight and ready to bring you the main event. :jr



"FOLKS, no more commercial breaks, we're staying with you till the end!"

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm guessing the veterans are going to win tonight over the young up-incomers. 

So far Randy Orton beat Ambrose

So its highly likely that John Cena is going to beat Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FRUITY PEBBLEZZ


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FROO-TEE PEH-BULLS chant :rock


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, a Monday night without








RAGGGHHH


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


> Bo-Dozer


I can watch that all day. Bo doesn't even flinch. Awesome


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jim Rossaccount ‏@JRsBBQ
Multiple mentions that @JohnCena is the greatest WWE World Champion doesn't help John. Does him no favors. Feels forced. He'd agree.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, not even done yet and the match Rollins and Cena had before was 100x better than this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Jim Rossaccount ‏@JRsBBQ
> Multiple mentions that @JohnCena is the greatest WWE World Champion doesn't help John. Does him no favors. Feels forced. He'd agree.


:clap


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This match is ending with Cena winning.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I would love to see someone actually go over clean in this match. No run - in bullshit


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Jim Rossaccount ‏@JRsBBQ
> Multiple mentions that @JohnCena is the greatest WWE World Champion doesn't help John. Does him no favors. Feels forced. He'd agree.


I agree 100%. But everything about cena is forced


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> This match is ending with Cena winning.


Of course :cena2


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

RaneGaming said:


> Jim Rossaccount ‏@JRsBBQ
> Multiple mentions that @JohnCena is the greatest WWE World Champion doesn't help John. Does him no favors. Feels forced. He'd agree.


Good ol JR knows the craic


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A prawn hold lifted straight up and then down into a sitdown powerbomb? Not bad, John Boy. bama Big Dave Drax doesn't approve, though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn i'd actually hate to full on mark for a certain superstar, seems so depressing


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, I don't. They've ruined it. I'd rather not have it then have this trash they're trying to pass off for a feud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When does WWE ever deliver something they advertise for SD?

I'm still waiting for Edge and Christian to get their tag title shot against The Coore.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jawn Cena

and :clap for JR telling it as it is.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, not even done yet and the match Rollins and Cena had before was 100x better than this.


They were given fifteen-twenty minutes then. Here they have under ten sadly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet this Bella chick gets pissed off when she's trying to suck Cena's dick and Cole and Lawler are there before her.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They're not chanting Cena sucks, they're chanting CM Punk, Maggle. :jbl


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This reminds me of Tyler Black's last match in ROH. 

Remember when he did Cena's five moves of doom? lol, that was classic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS BORING FUCK


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So did they really not even bother to bring up Santino retiring?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok now I'm sick of Kane


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena STILL can't apply his own submission properly.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol is Kane's pyro not allowed in Canada?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

meh


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Production fail switching to the Titantron prior to Kane's pyro.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Spoke to soon


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why can't a match just be a match and end normally?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

ORTON


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This all seems oddly familiar.. Like a stretcher match a few weeks ago.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The bell hasn't rung. Okay then


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They forgot to ring DQ bell ROFL.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

GO AWAY REIGNS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Them Kane kicks :booklel


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Then reigns clears the ring and him and Cena stare at each other.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey, if you want to keep Reigns a face in the eyes of the fans, maybe he should not run in and save Cena, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Kane came from







"


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Reigns attire has just gotten progressively worse since turning solo. They need to stop tweaking it and just go back to the original shield attire.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

dean ambrose in 3...2.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Kane retires soon


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Why come out for the save Reigns? Didn't you say earlier in the night that Cena sucks?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

AMBROSE!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh my god. Fuck off Ambrose jesus christ.


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

yea reigns should not come in on anything cena does, cena sucks


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this all looks familiar


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off Ambrose let him do it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are they going to tease these cash ins every single week now? Please don't.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Same shut as last week, and why does the ref always delay the contract match? I thought it's meant to be, any place anytime


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is crazy. You'd have to shoot and kill that fucker.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ambrose is an idiot. Why didn't he let Rollins cash in first?


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

I guess that's going to be the finish to Raw for the next 7 weeks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rapey Orton.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Surely Ambrose would be smarter to wait until Seth officially cashes in and then beat him up? no? just me thinking it? okay..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hope Reigns Spears cena


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

These cash in teases are gonna get old really fucking fast.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That AA was fucking garbage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING REIGNS!!!! 

Take Cena's Goddamn head off!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolRandall

Your time is up, John Boy's time is (then) now (and forever) :cena4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AA him Cena pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROHFan19 said:


> I guess that's going to be the finish to Raw for the next 7 weeks.


2 down, 5 more to go, :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now kiss.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

More shitty storytelling from Cena fpalm

Act like he's dead, and then suddenly leap up as if he's fresh and no sell nearly all of the offence he received.

Absolute BS.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

World's Best said:


> Ambrose is an idiot. Why didn't he let Rollins cash in first?


So that he can keep torturing him? Ambrose is an insane fucker.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They need to let reigns superman punch or spear cena despite being face. Face Austin was stunning fuckers left and right, heel or face.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

good grief


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Fuck this.

SPEAR THAT SMILING NEON CUNT


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

omfg they are going to ruin roman


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Reigns looked like he was gonna take Cena out on a date.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

gay


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

boooooooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cornball and future Cornball.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOO

how do they not let Reigns spear Cena...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Molfino said:


> Just noticed how Rollins is almost a direct replacement for Punk..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punk basically tweeted in '13 that Rollins is a younger version of himself...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena be like 'Hey, I'm the only one that is allowed to pander son!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This RAW ending was brought to you by Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> That AA was fucking garbage.


If Raaaandy can hit the RKO out of no where then Cena at this point should be able to do the same thing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This has a passing of the torch vibe to it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol that was shit.

Same exact ending as last week.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck was that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heel Cena seeds


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

You had to gay it up WWE...Terrible ending. 

And the whole cash in tease we see year after year in the exact same structure is getting old and repetitive.

I'll check back for Summerslam


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Reigns v Cena WM32
BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Am i the only one that was expecting and AA to Reigns at the end


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti dat ending 

da GOATs

:reigns :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corny as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was hoping for a "superman" punch to Cena.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are they doing this fpalm?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

i like how when bryan was feuding with the authority he was beat down every week but when roman feuds with the authority he's standing tall every week.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Reigns such a troll.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol someone predicted this earlier what a joke.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that was anticlimatic


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

shit ending to an otherwise decent RAW that was unfortunately no match for the ones in the previous 2-3 weeks

too much filler this time


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

One of them should at least of walked out of the ring


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to see this WWE propaganda film on the Network :lol


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Reigns' expression when they started booing Cena the second time was hysterical.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Ah I wanted to see the Raw backstage pass but they're doing this WCW/WWE thing aren't they?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good Show


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

The bell didn't even ring for the DQ... THE MATCH IS STILL GOING ON.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wont let Reigns do a solo match on Raw will let him close the show yet again.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Fuck this company


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That ending was so ****, err I mean, so PG.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Show is nothing without the authority


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Guwop said:


> i like how when bryan was feuding with the authority he was beat down every week but when roman feuds with the authority he's standing tall every week.


because bryan is 5'8 190 pounds

roman looked bigger than cena in that stare down lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So much for the "at least they arent making Reigns Cena's friend" post that was made earlier...

Also. Rollins and Ambrose are the future of this company. So good. Who would have thought that Rollins would be such a great heel while Ambrose is such a great babyface


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice of Reigns to put over the rookie John Cena :cena2


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What an unpredictable ending


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That was just like survivor series 2011 when Rock and Cena beat the Awesome Truth remember? How they were taking turns at the crowd and Cena was booed out of the building?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

We gonna go through this fake cashing bullshit every single week?


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lame


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

Roman should superman punched cena


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> lolRandall
> 
> Your time is up, John Boy's time is (then) now (and forever) :cena4


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Got to say that was a amazing raw... Might be the first time it feels like young talent are getting the spotlight all over the spot . We actually had multiple storylines going on at the same time and it was good!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That ending was gay as shit


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

But Roman is not a friend of Cena.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Reigns should have speared Cena tho!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

N/A


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I bet this Bella chick gets pissed off when she's trying to suck Cena's dick and Cole and Lawler are there before her.


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :LOL :HA :maury :lel


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

OH MY!!! THAT ENDING CAME OUT OF NOWHERE :cole3


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I cant like Roman Reigns hes not a badass lone wolf type of thing anymore hes Cenas gay boy now


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Oh my god. Fuck off Ambrose jesus christ.



yeah he's one of the better talent on the roster, sometimes i think he's too intense tho. 


but yeah, he has pissed me off two weeks in a row now.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

THAT JOHN CENA ENDORSEMENT FOR ROMAN REIGNS HE IS SURELY TO GET MUCH MORE OVER NOW AND NEVER FAIL

Jk please get this fucking idiot off my tv and take the belts off him too.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> We gonna go through this fake cashing bullshit every single week?


Surely it'd be better for Ambrose to wait until the bell rings and then interfere in the cash in? Because then Rollins would get DQ'd and lose his title shot as well.

WWE logic isn't like real life logic though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman Bath-house Reigns.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Why no spear to Cena?!?! why stand there smiling, why??? :gun::gun::gun::cuss::cuss::cuss::cussN)(N)(N)


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> yeah he's one of the better talent on the roster, sometimes i think he's too intense tho.
> 
> 
> but yeah, he has pissed me off two weeks in a row now.


Wait he has pissed you off how exactly? lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bleh. Some good parts of RAW (The Shield, Fandango, Stardust, Wyatts/Miz/Jericho), some not so good parts (everything else). Overall kind of a bleh RAW. 

It was Russo actually that said this but really they need to stop trying to appeal to every demographic possible. On one hand they're trying to push the Network to hardcore fans with (what I'm sure is a hysterically biased) Monday Night Wars show: on the other hand Cena is champ and mucking it up as always. On one hand they want to have promotions for alcohol, on the other hand they want family-friendly comedy acts like Adam Rose and Santino to promote it. They want their cake and to eat it to and it just isn't working.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Why no spear to Cena?!?! why stand there smiling, why??? :gun::gun::gun::cuss::cuss::cuss::cussN)(N)(N)


The way he looked at Cena, I bet he is giving him the spear backstage.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Why no spear to Cena?!?! why stand there smiling, why??? :gun::gun::gun::cuss::cuss::cuss::cussN)(N)(N)


Yes I mean like I said it reminded me of survivor series 2011 ending but then Rock, rock bottomed Cena at the end


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Roman should have speared cena, the crowd would have exploded


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Now the one thing Reigns had for him is gone. De-push him. Now.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

evilshade said:


> I cant like Roman Reigns hes not a badass lone wolf type of thing anymore hes Cenas gay boy now


why because he raised his hand lol 

was the rock his gay friend too


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Now the one thing Reigns had for him is gone. De-push him. Now.


Your signature is an offside.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Bleh. Some good parts of RAW (The Shield, Fandango, Stardust, Wyatts/Miz/Jericho), some not so good parts (everything else). Overall kind of a bleh RAW.
> 
> It was Russo actually that said this but really they need to stop trying to appeal to every demographic possible. On one hand they're trying to push the Network to hardcore fans with (what I'm sure is a hysterically biased) Monday Night Wars show: on the other hand Cena is champ and mucking it up as always. On one hand they want to have promotions for alcohol, on the other hand they want family-friendly comedy acts like Adam Rose and Santino to promote it. They want their cake and to eat it to and it just isn't working.


Exactly. It's especially embarrassing when they have profanity on the show. They want to come across as edgy, but they're restricting themselves so much at the exact same time and it's fucking weird as hell to watch that shit. 

It's like they want to recreate certain eras of wrestling all in one show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I only watched maybe 5/8 of this RAW and I could tell it was basically trash. fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lordhhhx said:


> Roman should have speared cena, the crowd would have exploded


And small children would have cried. Think of the children. :vince7

Now be quiet and drink your Twisted Tea :vince


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> Wait he has pissed you off how exactly? lol


1) I don't want Cena as champion. Ambrose is fucking up flows. 

2) Even though Seth as a heel champion might not work, i just want to see a successful cash in. Ambrose is fucking up flows.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The greatest WWE champion of all time with the greatest number one contender of all time! :cole3


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> 1) I don't want Cena as champion. Ambrose is fucking up flows.
> 
> 2) Even though Seth as a heel champion might not work, i just want to see a successful cash in. Ambrose is fucking up flows.


So you want Ambrose to let him cash it in... You do realize Cena would win if that ended up happening like at this point in time. Ambrose is keeping Seth's credibility by doing what he is doing making him look good against Cena to then build there feud.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Right, so we have two more weeks of reigns standing tall, then come battleground, he and Orton will disappear at the end, Cena will overcome The demon Kane. Cue the authority to return en masse, Ambrose stops Rollins cashing in and Reigns makes his triumphant return, superman punches everyone, spears HHH, stands tall with Cena.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

That was the worst RAW of the year. The opening segment was great. Everything else was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Meh Raw mostly... I enjoyed Bo of course and the women's tag match was fun (fuck the haters). Couldn't care less about Cena anymore and actually stopped watching when he came out and Ambrose losing to Orton was beyond stupid but overall it wasn't as bad as the last full Raw I watched weeks ago. Thank god Jericho and AJ are both back.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is there to root for? Reigns always wins. He has no obstacle. Marks booking for marks = lame


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

How was raw tonight bruhs?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

King Of Zydeco said:


> That was the worst RAW of the year. The opening segment was great. Everything else was absolutely terrible.


I actually thought it was easily a contender for best Raw of the year along with last weeks.



RebelArch86 said:


> What is there to root for? Reigns always wins. He has no obstacle. Marks booking for marks = lame


Well they are probably making him look strong because they are pushing him yet it looks like they are keeping the best on Cena at Battleground till Summerslam.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> And small children would have cried. Think of the children. :vince7
> 
> Now be quiet and drink your Twisted Tea :vince


But but.... ok


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King Of Zydeco said:


> That was the worst RAW of the year. The opening segment was great. Everything else was absolutely terrible.


"The worst RAW of the year"

Someone always says this every week.. This weeks RAW definitely wasn't the worst of the year. It was pretty solid.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Well,.. That RAW Blew*

Absolute crater job by Roman at the start. Talk about kicking a crowd in the balls and the show didn't really get them back. I mean.. when Bret Hart comes out to a generic legend pop in MONTREAL, the setup... lacked.

If that wasn't bad enough.. they booked a hand-behind-the-back match for the DIVAS. Needless to say, they really didn't even know what to do with that. So they spitballed matches for a while...

If there was a savior of the show.. it was Sandow showing up to save the day again and get things a little bit back on track... even if his match with Sheamus wasn't something to write home about. After that, the show picked up on its way to the end(AJ and Paige as a tag team? Well ok.). Props to Cameron for selling the Paige Turner. Looked awesome. Main Event was as predictable as could be.

Just one flat out nasty stinking pile of RAW.. and I lay the majority of the blame in Roman Reigns' lap. They put him up front with the task of lighting a fire to start the show.. and nobody even smelled smoke. Having him and Kane trade slow blows made me want to put the DVR on 2x speed just so they fought at normal speed /yawn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Well,.. That RAW Blew*

K.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Really hate the cashing in tease they do with every MITB winner. It always follows a similar formula, the commentators act surprised and flip out "Nonononno Not like this!" "Do It! Cash it In!", someone interferes before the bell rings and the MITB holder ends up escaping with their briefcase.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seriously, they went with THAT ending?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The DEAD crowd didn't help the show. That has to be the worst live show in Canada to date.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Fell asleep 4/10


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Nothing of note happened. Highlight mightve been Cameron and Naomi's scrap. Good show though, was entertained despite no story progression.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Fandango was def the highlight for me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Slept through the entire RAW. Currently watching the replay and 5 minutes in.. I searched up the results on WWE.com... It's just LOL worthy that Stephanie and HHH don't want to work in any other country than USA.


And is anyone getting sick and tired of always seeing Reigns end *END EVERY SEGMENT HE IS IN* with a damn spear? It's supposed to seem unpredictable and shit but now I can see it coming a mile away fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT crowd looking like JeriGOAT's jacket. :jericho


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

RECAP
Main Storyline progression:
Roman Reigns and Kane starting off the show.
Reigns calling out Kane on being The Authority's lapdog.
Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton.
Seth Rollins backstage segment w/Randy Orton & Kane. 
Kane mentioning he both hates Orton & Rollins now.
Seth Rollins backstage segment w/John Cena.

Match: Rollins vs Cena for Main Event.
Ends in a DQ.
Staredown with Cena and Reigns + both raising each others hands.

Quite a weak finish. 
Overall what stood out tonight was Y2J/Wyatt segment + Fandango/Layla/Summer Rae + Divas match/segment.
Bret's special appearance was nice to see but still considered weak with Sandow. Imagine him coming out as HBK though?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> DAT crowd looking like JeriGOAT's jacket. :jericho


Yep, Wyatt sure is getting buried alright (Y)


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

John Cena doesn't get involved with the Authority because they are jobbing out Nikki Bella. He doesn't care! He knows she is sleeping with him to suck his c--k! Are we waiting for JJ Bella to be shoved down your throats? I hope not! Cena can hit on Renee Young and not care about his relationship with the Fat Bella!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I was pretty disappointed with the crowd. I guess most of the smarks have left. When they cheered the Usos, it cemented what I was thinking.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Fandango was def the highlight for me.


Surprisingly, same.
Commentary + Backstage segments.(Y)


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

best part of raw


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> I was pretty disappointed with the crowd. I guess most of the smarks have left. When they cheered the Usos, it cemented what I was thinking.


Yeah I thought Montreal would still have that hardcore crowd but not anymore i guess, the casual folk have taken over sadly


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Fandango was def the highlight for me.


*Me as well :lol. Fandango was awesome tonight. That backstage segment of him eyeing Summer Rae was hilarious.

Another highlight for me was Naomi punching Cameron for real :lol. I marked a little bit for that. I hate that bitch.*


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn, they brought out a few legends in that first segment. I saw Dean Malinko, IRS (Papa Wyatt), Fit Finley


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> I was pretty disappointed with the crowd. I guess most of the smarks have left. When they cheered the Usos, it cemented what I was thinking.


even smark crowds generally get behind the Usos at some point during their match T.hey have a style that can suck people in by the end


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Trojan Whore said:


> Damn, they brought out a few legends in that first segment. I saw Dean Malinko, IRS (Papa Wyatt), Fit Finley


And man oh man didn't Finley eat that spear.... I marked out for that spear haha


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was kinda weaker compared to the last two weeks. The absence of The Authority was a huge difference. Did Stephanie and HHH not want to work in Canada? 
Things I liked: 
+The Fandango, Layla and Summer Rae backstage segment. Summer Rae was looking hot. 
+Divas tag team match. And then the Naomi/Cameron split up. Their fight looked pretty intense. Loved it.
+Orton/Ambrose match was probably match of the night.
+Bret Hart/Bret "Hitman" McSandow segment. Bret's ovation was weak though.
+Chris Jericho's first win in so long! Wow! 
+Bo Dallas running into El Torito in his post match run. Hilarious.

Everything else was just meh. Usos vs Luke and Rowan is getting old. I still don't know how a huge Roman Reigns push will work. All he does is spear and Superman Punch now too. It's a 3 hour show and no mention of Santino's retirement either?


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

It was a pretty weak show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Usos vs Wyatts was fucking AWESOME.

Ambrose vs Orton really picked up after the break. 

Rollins vs Cena was nice too.

Kofi and Big E couldn't beat Rusev so now they picking on Cesaro :lel I didn't see that beating that Kofi got from Cesaro, but DAMN, Cesaro fucked him up in that replay. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Def. my highlight of the night :westbrook5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Def. my highlight of the night :westbrook5


Duuuuuuuuuuuuudddee :maury that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Def. my highlight of the night :westbrook5


The best thing that happened on the show. Was legit in stitches after seeing that .

Bo Dallas is actually awesome .


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I know 2000 was 14 years ago but I really miss Jericho's countdown before the theme.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty boring RAW. Bo Dallas was the highlight. Also I liked AJ & Paige tagging.

Dat ending tho :duck


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Dat Raw fresh ending*.. :lmao




Raw 6/23 said:


> Kane shot off his pyro, but didn't see a spear coming from Roman Reigns. Shield's music played as Hunter sold frustration on the stage. WWE went to back and forth shots of Hunter and Reigns as Raw signed off with a final plug for MITB on WWE Network eight minutes past the top of the hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raw 6/30 said:


> Back at ringside, Hunter told ref Cone he's an idiot, then Kane started re-arranging furniture. Kane wanted to end Cena with a chair, but Reigns stormed the ring and speared Kane right in Hunter's face. Reigns and Hunter had a staredown from a distance as the crowd shouted, "Yes!" at the scene. Hunter, seething and holding Rollins's briefcase, pointed toward something over Reigns's shoulder, but Reigns did not move. "This is awesome" chant from the crowd as the two men continued to stare each other down. Long staredown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raw 7/7 said:


> Orton, Kane, and Rollins beat Cena until Roman Reigns's music played. Reigns walked down the ramp instead of through the crowd, and Reigns promptly dropped Kane with a Superman Punch. He also blasted Orton in the ring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I know 2000 was 14 years ago but I really miss Jericho's countdown before the theme.


Yeah same here.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I know 2000 was 14 years ago but I really miss Jericho's countdown before the theme.


They should bring the countdown back now that the lights and the pyro go first and then the lights go out..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty boring RAW. Bo Dallas was the highlight. Also I liked AJ & Paige tagging.
> 
> Dat ending tho :duck


I like the idea of Paige and AJ teaming as well, I'm hoping they'll be a storyline where they'll have a common enemy or something.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Good show!, it was entertaining.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Compared to last week, it was a relatively disappointing Raw. However i am happy with where things are going leading up to summer slam


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

rakija said:


> The DEAD crowd didn't help the show. That has to be the worst live show in Canada to date.


The crowd was not even close to dead what in the world are you talking about...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

No Trips & Steph on RAW. :jose


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some damn good matches. Orton/Ambrose was really good, as was The Usos & The Wyatts.

Pretty annoyed the divas title situation got put in the background so quickly after the match to get those Total Divas in the limelight. Bo Dallas though! He's making me a Boliever is the butterfingers midget bumper.:bo


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Just watching and Finlay was in the ring :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

There definitely teasing Reigns vs Cena in a singles match at somepoint.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That Raw was definitely better live. Crowd chants sound so low on TV.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Took me about 45 minutes to watch the whole show just now. Rematches galore and just basically full of meeeehhh, with the odd few seconds of gold here and there (Bo Dallas making El Torito look like a fool for example).

It's just...come to the point where it doesn't matter how good some parts of the show are - and there were some really good parts - but with those fucking stupid shaking cameras and the three silly dribbling mongs existing at the announce table, it's a fucking chore just to get through it without scratching myself to death. I swear to God, the commentary is literally (yes, literally) EXACTLY the same every time The Usos face The Wyatts...

:cole3 'that is one scary dude'
:lawler 'check out that smelly old shirt!'
:jbl 'gout ahselves a flahn Usooo!'
:cole3 'who is the stranger of the two?'
:jbl 'wah don't you goan ask dem!'
:lawler 'look at that shirt! ugh it's so dirty!'

Just die in a fire, all three of you.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good RAW.
- Reigns is still bad on the mic, but he will be a big star, that's for sure. 
- They need to stop with the Wyatt/Uso matches. They are decent, but the Usos always loses the non-title matches. 
- RVD jobs again. 
- Orton/Ambrose was a very good match. Match of the night. 
- Ziggler/ADR was also good. I still wish Ziggler was higher on the card. 
- Nice team of AJ and Paige, but boring match. 
- Bo Dallas is kinda funny. Him knocking over the bull was great. 
- Decent main event, but Rollins looked to weak against Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Destiny said:


> The best thing that happened on the show. Was legit in stitches after seeing that .
> 
> Bo Dallas is actually awesome .


He really is. So damn entertaining.

And I'm not ashamed to say that I'M A BOLIEVER.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I was there live last night. Shame that WWE lowered the crowd volume because we were loud all night.

I had so much fun. I read people shitting on the show afterwards but it's always fun live. Always. So many awesome chants and loud noise from the crowd all night.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> Just die in a fire, all three of you.


They might just as well play a recording of previous commentary and give the commentary team a break.

And we wouldn't have to hear that terrible commentary if the creative would count how many times we've seen that match.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Was it just me, or did anyone else think last night would have been the perfect time to debut Sami Zayn? Perhaps Bret Hart introduce him and then Damien Sandow comes out. Zayn vs Damien with Sami obviously going over since Sandow is a glorified jobber now. Montreal would have went nuts for obvious reasons, but I think Sami will be a success in any country including the United States of America.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Just watching and Finlay was in the ring :mark:


He took a decent spear IMO. :lol Made Reigns look like a million bucks.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Another solid RAW. Had me hooked from start to finish. Something's really changed in Creative.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'll just leave this here.










I got goosebumps. Such an awesome thing to be apart of live.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Mehhhh nothing special for me again, not as I was hoping. 

Ambrose vs Orton was fucking insane I loved that, quality match just hope Dean doesn't keep jobbing, I hope creative understands how good he really is.


Y2J vs Miz was ok and the aftermath with Bray was also good.

The teaming of AJ and Paige was different I didn't mind it all.

The mainevent was solid aswell but last night was the first clear sight of the enormous push that Reigns will be receiving soon enough, his moveset is good but it needs to expand, he has maybe 5 or 6 moves and it's just to repetitive for me.

Pretty average and nothing to get excited over for me.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

naomi is so overrated on these forums. watching that tag match, i kept thinking how every offensive move she does looks so choreographed. isn't pro wrestling like the art of pretending to fight someone while looking like you really are fighting someone. everything she does looks like a dancer doing a move instead of a wrestler attacking their opponent with a move. great ass and athletic, but she sucks.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Def. my highlight of the night :westbrook5


I wasn't a fan of Bob Dallas but he made me a fan with this. :clap

The thing is, he's a heel that is gonna be so entertaining and people are gonna cheer him. But they can't turn him face cause he's entertaining cause he's a heel.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No HHH or Stephanie let down the show imo.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Def. my highlight of the night :westbrook5


Literally the first time I actually laughed out loud watching wrestling.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I only caught the final hour of Raw and half-hour of Smackdown this week. Thinking of watching the Saturday night reruns on Universal. Worth it or not?


----------

